# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  लघु कथाये

## garima

नमस्ते फ्रेंड्स। लघु कथाये छोटी सी कहानी जो कुछ शब्दों में में अपनी बात कह जाए।
मेरी खुद की लिखी कथा तो नहीं पर  आप सभी के लिए अच्छी लघु कथाये लाने का प्रयास करुँगी।
आप सभी जो भी इस सूत्र में अपनी या किसी की भी लिखी हुई कहानी डाल सकते है ।
आप सभी के लिए।



Laghu Kathaye
Katha
Short Stories
Ruskin Bond
Maa
Akbar
Birbal
Pandav
Anger 
Krodh

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।ममता।।।।।  ।

एक गाँव में 10, साल
का लड़का अपनी माँ के साथ
रहता था।

माँ ने सोचा कल मेरा बेटा मेले में
जाएगा,
उसके पास
10 रुपए तो हो,
ये सोचकर माँ ने खेतो में काम
करके शाम तक पैसे ले
आई।

बेटा स्कूल से आकर
बोला खाना खाकर
जल्दी सो जाता हूँ, कल मेले में
जाना है।

सुबह माँ से बोला -
मैं नहाने
जाता हूँ,नाश्ता तैयार
रखना,
माँ ने रोटी बनाई,
दूध
अभी चूल्हे पर था..!

माँ ने देखा बरतन पकडने के लिए
कुछ नहीं है,
उसने गर्म पतीला हाथ से
उठा लिया,
माँ का हाथ जल
गया।

बेटे ने गर्दन झुकाकर दूध
रोटी खाई और मेले में
चला गया।

शाम को घर आया,तो माँ ने
पूछा - मेले में क्या देखा,10
रुपए
का कुछ खाया कि नहीं..!!

बेटा बोला -
माँ आँखें बंद कर,तेरे लिए कुछ
लाया हूँ।

माँ ने आँखें बंद की,तो बेटे ने उसके
हाथ में गर्म बरतन
उठाने
के
लिए लाई सांडसी रख दी।

अब
माँ तेरे हाथ
नहीं जलेंगे।

माँ की आँखों से आँसू बहने लगे।

----------


## garima

ऐसी होती है माँ....

एक माँ चटाई पर लेटी आराम से सो रही थी......
मीठे सपनों से अपने मन को भिगो रही थी.......

तभी उसका बच्चा यूँ ही घूमते हुये समीप आया....

माँ के तन को छूकर हल्के हल्के से हिलाया.....

माँ अलसाई सी चटाई से बस थोड़ा उठी ही थी....

तभी उस नन्हें ने हलवा खाने की जिद कर दी....

माँ ने उसे पुचकारा और अपनी गोदी में ले लिया.....

फिर पास ही रखे ईटों के चूल्हे का रुख किया....

फिर उसने चूल्हे पर एक छोटी सी कढाई रख दी...

और आग जलाकर कुछ देर मुन्ने को ताकती रही....

फिर बोली बेटा जब तक उबल रहा है ये पानी....

क्या सुनोगे तब तक कोई परियों बाली कहानी...

मुन्ने की आंखें अचानक खुशी से थी खिल गयी....

जैसे उसको कोई मुँह मांगी मुराद ही मिल गयी...

माँ उबलते हुये पानी में कल्छी ही चलाती रही....

परियों का कोई किस्सा मुन्ने को सुनाती रही....

फिर वो बच्चा उन परियों में ही जैसे खो गया....

चटाई पर बैठे बैठे ही लेटा और फिर वहीं सो गया.....

माँ ने उसे गोद में ले लिया और धीरे से मुस्कायी.....

फिर न जाने क्यूँ उसकी आंख भर आयी.....

जैसा दिख रहा था वहां पर, सब वैसा नहीं था.....

घर में रोटी की खातिर एक पैसा भी नहीं था....

राशन के डिब्बों में तो बस सन्नाटा पसरा था....

कुछ बनाने के लिए घर में कहाँ कुछ धरा था....

न जाने कब से घर में चूल्हा ही नहीं जला था.....

चूल्हा भी तो माँ के आंसुओं से ही बुझा था......

फिर मुन्ने को वो बेचारी हलवा कहां से खिलाती....

अपने जिगर के टुकड़े को रोता भी कैसे देख पाती.....

अपनी मजबूरी उस नन्हें मन को मां कैसे समझाती....

या फिर फालतू में ही मुन्नें पर क्यों झुंझलाती.....

हलवे की बात वो कहानी में टालती रही.....

जब तक वो सोया नहीं बस पानी उबालती रही....

----------


## garima

एक संत थे बड़े निस्पृह, सदाचारी एवं लोकसेवी। जीवन भर निस्वार्थ भाव से दूसरों की भलाई में लगे रहते।


एक बार विचरण करते हुए देवताओं की टोली उनकी कुटिया के समीप से निकली। संत साधनारत थे, साधना से उठे, देखा देवगण खड़े हैं, आदरसम्मान किया, आसन दिया।


देवतागण बोले- “आपके लोकहितार्थ किए गए कार्यों को देखकर हमें प्रसन्नता हुई, आप जो चाहें वरदान माँग लें।“


संत विस्मय से बोले- “सब तो है मेरे पास कोई इच्छा भी नहीं है, जो माँगा जाए।“


देवगण एकस्वर में बोले- “आप को माँगना ही पड़ेगा अन्यथा हमारा बड़ा अपमान होगा।“


संत बड़े असमंजस में पड़े कि कोई तो इच्छा शेष नहीं है माँगे तो क्या माँगे, बड़े विनीत भाव से बोले- “आप सर्वज्ञ हैं, स्वयं समर्थ हैं, आप ही अपनी इच्छा से दे दें मुझे स्वीकार होगा।“


देवता बोले- “तुम दूसरों का कल्याण करो!”


संत बोले- “क्षमा करें देव! यह दुष्कर कार्य मुझ से न बन पड़ेगा।“


देवता बोले- “इसमें दुष्कर क्या है?”


संत बोले- “मैंने आजतक किसी को दूसरा समझा ही नहीं सभी तो मेरे अपने हैं, फिर दूसरों का कल्याण कैसे बन पड़ेगा?”


देवतागण एक दूसरे को देखने लगे कि संतों के बारे में बहुत सुना था आज वास्तविक संत के दर्शन हो गये।देवताओं ने संत की कठिनाई समझ कर अपने वरदान में
संशोधन किया।


“अच्छा आप जहाँ से भी निकलेंगे और जिस पर भी आपकी परछाई पड़ेगी उस उसका कल्याण होता चला जाएगा।“


संत ने बड़े विनम्र भाव से प्रार्थना की- “हे देवगण! यदि एक कृपा और करदें, तो बड़ा उपकार होगा। मेरी छाया से किसका कल्याण हुआ कितनों का उद्धार हुआ,इसका भान मुझे न होने पाए, अन्यथा मेरा अहंकार मुझे ले डूबेगा।“


देवतागण संत के विनम्र भाव सुनकर नतमस्तक हो गए।कल्याण सदा ऐसे ही संतों के द्वारा संभव है।

----------


## sanjaychatu

उत्तम लघु कथाये , साधुवाद

----------


## garima

।।।।।।बाके बिहारी का चमत्कार।।।।।।।।

बहुत समय पहले की बात है वृन्दावन में
श्रीबांके
बिहारी जी के मंदिर में रोज
पुजारी जी बड़े भाव से सेवा
करते थे। वे रोज बिहारी जी की
आरती करते , भोग
लगाते और उन्हें शयन कराते और रोज चार लड्डू
भगवान के बिस्तर के पास रख देते थे। उनका यह भाव
था कि बिहारी जी को यदि रात में भूख
लगेगी तो वे उठ
कर खा लेंगे। और जब वे सुबह मंदिर के पट खोलते थे
तो भगवान के बिस्तर पर प्रसाद बिखरा मिलता था।
इसी भाव से वे रोज ऐसा करते थे।
एक दिन बिहारी जी को शयन कराने के बाद
वे चार
लड्डू रखना भूल गए। उन्होंने पट बंद किए और चले
गए। रात में करीब एक-दो बजे , जिस दुकान से वे
बूंदी
के लड्डू आते थे , उन बाबा की दुकान
खुली थी। वे घर
जाने ही वाले थे तभी एक छोटा सा बालक
आया और
बोला बाबा मुझे बूंदी के लड्डू चाहिए।
बाबा ने कहा - लाला लड्डू तो सारे ख़त्म हो गए। अब
तो मैं दुकान बंद करने जा रहा हूँ। वह बोला आप अंदर
जाकर देखो आपके पास चार लड्डू रखे हैं। उसके हठ
करने पर बाबा ने अंदर जाकर देखा तो उन्हें चार लड्डू
मिल गए क्यों कि वे आज मंदिर नहीं गए थे। बाबा ने
कहा - पैसे दो।
बालक ने कहा - मेरे पास पैसे तो नहीं हैं और तुरंत
अपने हाथ से सोने का कंगन उतारा और बाबा को देने
लगे। तो बाबा ने कहा - लाला पैसे नहीं हैं तो रहने दो
,
कल अपने बाबा से कह देना , मैं उनसे ले लूँगा। पर वह
बालक नहीं माना और कंगन दुकान में फैंक कर भाग
गया। सुबह जब पुजारी जी ने पट खोला तो
उन्होंने देखा
कि बिहारी जी के हाथ में कंगन
नहीं है। यदि चोर भी
चुराता तो केवल कंगन ही क्यों चुराता। थोड़ी
देर बाद
ये बात सारे मंदिर में फ़ैल गई।
जब उस दुकान वाले को पता चला तो उसे रात की बात
याद आई। उसने अपनी दुकान में कंगन ढूंढा और
पुजारी
जी को दिखाया और सारी बात सुनाई। तब
पुजारी जी
को याद आया कि रात में , मैं लड्डू रखना ही भूल गया
था। इसलिए बिहारी जी स्वयं लड्डू लेने गए।
यदि भक्ति में भक्त कोई सेवा भूल भी जाता है तो
भगवान अपनी तरफ से पूरा कर लेते हैं।
शुभ-दिवस
राधे-राधे.
मांगी थी इक कली उतार कर
हार दे दिया
चाही थी एक धुन अपना सितार दे दिया
झोली बहुत ही छोटी
थी मेरी "कृष्णा"
तुमने तो कन्हैया हंस कर सारा संसार दे दिया
"""""""जय जय श्री राधे कृष्णा"""""

----------


## garima

> उत्तम लघु कथाये , साधुवाद


धन्यवाद संजय जी।
सभी और सूत्रो में भी आपका स्वागत है जरूर आये

----------


## garima

।।।।।तन्हाई।।।।।

मेरी पत्नी ने कुछ दिनों पहले घर की छत पर कुछ गमले रखवा दिए और एक
छोटा सा गार्डन बना लिया।*

पिछले दिनों मैं छत पर गया तो ये देख कर हैरान रह गया कि कई गमलों में
फूल खिल गए हैं,
नींबू के पौधे में दो नींबू भी लटके हुए हैं और दो चार हरी
मिर्च भी लटकी हुई नज़र आई।

मैंने देखा कि पिछले हफ्ते उसने बांस का जो पौधा गमले में लगाया था,
उस गमले को घसीट कर दूसरे गमले के पास कर रही थी।

मैंने कहा तुम इस भारी गमले को क्यों घसीट रही हो?

पत्नी ने मुझसे कहा कि यहां ये बांस का पौधा सूख रहा है, इसे खिसका कर इस पौधे के पास कर देते हैं।

मैं हंस पड़ा और कहा अरे पौधा सूख रहा है तो खाद डालो, पानी डालो। 

इसे खिसका कर किसी और पौधे
के पास कर देने से क्या होगा?" 

पत्नी ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा ये पौधा यहां अकेला है इसलिए मुर्झा रहा है।

इसे इस पौधे के पास कर देंगे तो ये फिर लहलहा उठेगा। 

पौधे अकेले में सूख जाते हैं, लेकिन उन्हें अगर किसी और पौधे का साथ मिल जाए तो जी उठते हैं।"

यह बहुत अजीब सी बात थी। एक-एक कर कई तस्वीरें आखों के आगे बनती
चली गई।

मां की मौत के बाद पिताजी कैसे एक ही रात में बूढ़े, बहुत बूढ़े हो गए थे।*

हालांकि मां के जाने के बाद सोलह साल तक वो रहे, लेकिन सूखते हुए पौधे की तरह। 

मां के रहते हुए जिस पिताजी को मैंने कभी उदास नहीं देखा था, वो मां के जाने के बाद
खामोश से हो गए थे।

मुझे पत्नी के विश्वास पर पूरा विश्वास हो रहा था।*

लग रहा था कि सचमुच पौधे अकेले में सूख जाते होंगे।*

बचपन में मैं एक बार बाज़ार से एक छोटी सी रंगीन मछली खरीद कर लाया था और
उसे शीशे के जार में पानी भर कर रख दिया था।*

मछली सारा दिन गुमसुम रही।*
मैंने उसके लिए खाना भी डाला, लेकिन वो चुपचाप इधर-उधर पानी में अनमना सा घूमती रही।*

सारा खाना जार की तलहटी में जाकर बैठ
गया, मछली ने कुछ नहीं खाया। दो दिनों तक वो ऐसे ही रही, और एक सुबह मैंने देखा कि वो पानी की सतह पर उल्टी पड़ी थी। 
आज मुझे घर में पाली वो छोटी सी मछली याद आ रही थी।

बचपन में किसी ने मुझे ये नहीं बताया था, अगर मालूम होता तो कम से
कम दो, तीन या ढ़ेर सारी मछलियां खरीद लाता और मेरी वो प्यारी
मछली यूं तन्हा न मर जाती। 

बचपन में मेरी माँ से सुना था कि लोग मकान बनवाते थे और रौशनी के लिए कमरे में दीपक रखने के लिए दीवार में इसलिए दो मोखे बनवाते थे क्योंकि माँ का
कहना था कि बेचारा अकेला मोखा गुमसुम और उदास हो जाता है।

मुझे लगता है कि संसार में किसी को अकेलापन पसंद नहीं।*

आदमी हो या पौधा, हर किसी को
किसी न किसी के साथ की ज़रुरत होती है।

आप अपने आसपास झांकिए, अगर कहीं कोई अकेला दिखे तो उसे अपना
साथ दीजिए, उसे मुरझाने से बचाइए।*

अगर आप अकेले हों, तो आप भी
किसी का साथ लीजिए, आप खुद को भी मुरझाने से रोकिए।

अकेलापन संसार में सबसे बड़ी सजा है। गमले के पौधे को तो हाथ से खींच
कर एक दूसरे पौधे के पास किया जा सकता है, लेकिन आदमी को करीब लाने के
लिए जरुरत
होती है रिश्तों को समझने की, सहेजने की और समेटने की।

अगर मन के किसी कोने में आपको लगे कि ज़िंदगी का रस सूख रहा है,
जीवन मुरझा रहा है तो उस पर रिश्तों के प्यार का रस डालिए।

खुश रहिए और मुस्कुराइए।☺ कोई यूं ही किसी और की गलती से आपसे दूर हो
गया हो तो उसे अपने करीब लाने लाये

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही शानदार कथाएं है, सीधे दिल में घुस गई है

----------


## garima

> बहुत ही शानदार कथाएं है, सीधे दिल में घुस गई है



धन्यवाद लोका जी सूत्र में आके अपने विचार रखने के लिए
और सभी सूत्रो में भी जरूर आये आपका स्वागत है

----------


## fullmoon

*सारी कहानियां बहुत उत्कृष्ट हैं गरिमा जी*

----------


## garima

जी धन्यवाद मून जी ।
स्वागत है और भी सूत्रो में जरूर आये
विचार व्यक्त करे

----------


## garima

क्रोध।

एक 12-13 साल के लड़के को बहुत क्रोध आता था।  - उसके पिता ने उसे ढेर सारी कीलें दीं और कहा कि जब भी उसे क्रोध आए 
वो घर के सामने लगे पेड़ में वह कीलें ठोंक दे। पहले दिन लड़के ने पेड़ में 
30 कीलें ठोंकी। अगले कुछ हफ्तों में उसे अपने क्रोध पर धीरे-धीरे नियंत्रण 
करना आ गया। अब वह पेड़ में प्रतिदिन इक्का-दुक्का कीलें ही ठोंकता था। 
उसे यह समझ में आ गया था कि पेड़ में कीलें ठोंकने के बजाय क्रोध पर 
नियंत्रण करना आसान था। एक दिन ऐसा भी आया जब उसने पेड़ में एक 
भी कील नहीं ठोंकी। जब उसने अपने पिता को यह बताया तो पिता ने उससे 
कहा कि वह सारी कीलों को पेड़ से निकाल दे। लड़के ने बड़ी मेहनत करके 
जैसे-तैसे पेड़ से सारी कीलें खींचकर निकाल दीं। जब उसने अपने पिता को काम 
पूरा हो जाने के बारे में बताया तो पिता बेटे का हाथ थामकर उसे पेड़ के पास 
लेकर गया। पिता ने पेड़ को देखते हुए बेटे से कहा – “तुमने बहुत अच्छा काम 
किया, मेरे बेटे, लेकिन पेड़ के तने पर बने सैकडों कीलों के इन निशानों को देखो। 
अब यह पेड़ इतना खूबसूरत नहीं रहा। हर बार जब तुम क्रोध किया करते थे तब 
इसी तरह के निशान दूसरों के मन पर बन जाते थे। अगर तुम किसी के पेट में 
छुरा घोंपकर बाद में हजारों बार माफी मांग भी लो तब भी घाव का निशान वहां 
हमेशा बना रहेगा। अपने मन-वचन-कर्म से कभी भी ऐसा कृत्य न करो 
जिसके लिए तुम्हें सदैव पछताना पड़े…!

----------


## anita

बहुत ही शानदार और ज्ञानवर्धक कहानिया

----------


## garima

> बहुत ही शानदार और ज्ञानवर्धक कहानिया


धन्यवाद अनीता जी।सूत्र में आपका बहुत स्वागत है।
हमेशा कोशिश रहेगी की आप सभी को सभी सूत्र में कुछ अच्छा ही जानने को मिले ।

----------


## sanjaychatu

marmshaparsheey kathaye Garima Ji 
Sadhuwad

----------


## garima

> marmshaparsheey kathaye Garima Ji 
> Sadhuwad


धन्यवाद जी  सूत्र में आने और पसन्द करने के लिए

----------


## kamalk718

achha snkalan hai lekin lekhak aur lekhika ka naam jaruru likhe

----------


## garima

जी धन्यवाद कमल 718 जी।

----------


## garima

रिश्तों में फर्क


माँ फोन पर बेटी से :- क्या दिया भाई ने राखी
पर ?
बेटी :- एक साड़ी दी है, होगी हजार-बारा सौ की.
माँ तुम्हें तो पता है
भैय्या तो दिल का साफ है वो बहुत कुछ करना
चाहता है लेकिन भाभी
रोक देती है. वही लायी होगी इतनी सस्ती साड़ी.
साल में एक बार तो
देना होता है उसमें भी कंजूसी दिखा देती है.
माँ :- खैर छोड़ो.. क्या उसकी बातें करना. तु बता
कल तेरी ननद आने
वाली है. हो गई तैय्यारी. कर ली शॉपिंग.
बेटी :- हाँ , माँ हो गई शॉपिंग. ये तो कह रहे थे मीनू
तीन साल में आ
रही है. हम 5000 का लिफाफा दे देते है. समझाया
मैंने इनको. इतना
करने की क्या जरूरत है. चार दिन रूकेंगी भी.
खाने-पीने पर खर्चा होगा
फिर बच्चों के हाथ में भी पैसे देने होंगे. हमें अपना
घर भी तो देखना.
800 का सूट ले आयी हूं. बड़ा अच्छा डिजाईन है.
माँ :- अच्छा किया बेटा. पहले अपना घर देखो.

----------


## garima

सम्मान
------------
ये कहानी इक ऐसे व्यक्ति की है
जो एक फ्रीजर प्लांट में काम करता था ।
वह दिन का अंतिम समय था व् सभी घर जाने
को तैयार थे तभी प्लांट में एक
तकनीकी समस्या उत्पन्न
हो गयी और वह उसे दूर करने में जुट गया ।
जब तक वह कार्य पूरा करता तब तक अत्यधिक देर
हो गयी ।
दरवाजे सील हो चुके थे व्
लाईटें बुझा दी गईं ।
बिना हवा व् प्रकाश के
पूरी रात आइस प्लांट में फसें रहने
के कारण
उसकी बर्फीली कब्रगाह
बनना तय था ।
घण्टे बीत गए तभी उसने
किसी को दरवाजा खोलते पाया ।...
क्या यह इक चमत्कार था ?
सिक्यूरिटी गार्ड टोर्च लिए खड़ा था व् उसने उसे
बाहर निकलने में मदद की। वापस आते समय उस
व्यक्ति ने सेक्युर्टी गार्ड से पूछा "आपको कैसे
पता चला कि मै भीतर हूँ ?" गार्ड ने उत्तर दिया "
सर, इस प्लांट में 50 लोग कार्य करते हैँ पर सिर्फ एक आप हैँ
जो सुबह मुझे नमस्कार व् शाम को जाते समय फिर मिलेंगे कहते हैँ ।
आज सुबह आप ड्यूटी पर आये थे पर शाम
को आप बाहर नही गए । इससे मुझे शंका हुई और
मैं देखने चला आया ।

व्यक्ति नही जानता था कि उसका किसी को छोटा सा सम्मान
देना कभी उसका जीवन बचाएगा ।
याद रखेँ, जब भी आप किसी से मिलते
हैं तो उसका गर्मजोश मुस्कुराहट के साथ सम्मान करें । हमें
नहीं पता पर हो सकता है कि ये आपके
जीवन में भी चमत्कार दिखा दे ।

जिन्दगी में दो चीजें कभी 

        मत कीजिए.....

झूठे आदमी के साथ "प्रेम" 
            और 

    सच्चे आदमी के साथ 
            " गेम

----------


## garima

निरुत्तर 

एक युवती बगीचे में बहुत गुस्से में बैठी थी पास ही एक बुजुर्ग बैठे थे
उन्होने उस परेशान युवती से पूछा :- क्या हुआ बेटी क्यूं इतना परेशान हो
युवती ने गुस्से में अपने पति की गल्तीयों के बारे में बताया
बुजुर्ग ने मंद मंद मुस्कराते हुए युवती से पूछा बेटी क्या तुम बता सकती हो तुम्हारे घर का नौकर कौन है ?
युवती ने हैरानी से पूछा :- क्या मतलब ?
बुजुर्ग ने कहा :- तुम्हारे घर की सारी जरूरतों का ध्यान रख कर उनको पूरा कौन करता है?
युवती :- मेरे पति
बुजुर्ग ने पूछा :- तुम्हारे खाने पीने की और पहनने ओढ़ने की जरूरतों को कौन पूरा करता है?
युवती :- मेरे पति
बुजुर्ग :- तुम्हें और बच्चों को किसी बात की कमी ना हो और तुम सबका भविष्य सुरक्षित रहे इसके लिए
हमेशा चिंतित कौन रहता है?
युवती :- मेरे पति
बुजुर्ग ने फिर पूछा :- सुबह से शाम तक कुछ रुपयों के लिए बाहर वालों की और अपने अधिकारियों की खरी
खोटी हमेशा कौन सुनता है ?
युवती :- मेरे पति
बुजुर्ग :- परेशानी ऒर गम में कॊन साथ देता है ,
युवती :- मेरे पति 
बुजुर्ग :- तुम लोगोँ के अच्छे जीवन और रहन सहन के लिए दूरदराज जाकर, सारे सगे संबंधियों को यहां तक
की अपने माँ बाप को भी छोड़कर जंगलों में भी नौकरी करने को कौन तैयार होता है ?
युवती :- मेरे पति
बुजुर्ग :- घर के गैस बिजली पानी, मकान, मरम्मत एवं रखरखाव, सुख सुविधाओं, दवाईयों, किराना, मनोरंजन
भविष्य के लिए बचत, बैंक, बीमा, अस्पताल, स्कूल, कॉलेज, पास पड़ोस, ऑफिस और ऐसी ही ना जाने कितनी
सारी जिम्मेदारियों को एक साथ लेकर कौन चलता है ?
युवती :- मेरे पति
बुजुर्ग :- बीमारी में तुम्हारा ध्यान ऒर सेवा कॊन करता है
युवती :- मेरे पति
बुजुर्ग बोले :- एक बात ऒर बताओ तुम्हारे पति इतना काम ऒर सबका ध्यान रखते है क्या कभी उसने तुमसे इस बात के पैसे लिए ?
युवती :- कभी नहीं
इस बात पर बुजुर्ग बोले कि पति की एक कमी तुम्हें नजर आ गई मगर उसकी इतनी सारी खुबियां तुम्हें कभी नजर नही आई ?

----------


## arvind

बहुत ही उत्तम कहानियाँ है, गरिमा जी को बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद।

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद अरविन्द जी सूत्र में आने का और आपके कॉमेंट्स का

----------


## garima

पांडवो का अज्ञातवास

पाण्डवो का अज्ञातवाश समाप्त होने मे कुछ समय शेष रह गया था।

पाँचो पाण्डव एवं द्रोपदी जंगल मे छूपने का स्थान ढूढं रहे थे, 

उधर शनिदेव की आकाश मंडल से पाण्डवों पर नजर पडी शनिदेव के मन मे विचार आया कि इन सब मे बुधिमान कौन है परिक्षा ली जाय।


देव ने एक माया का महल बनाया कई योजन दूरी मे उस महल के चार कोने थे, पूरब, पश्चिम, उतर, दक्षिन।


अचानक भीम की नजर महल पर पडी
और वो आकर्सित हो गया ,


भीम, यधिष्ठिर से बोला-भैया मुझे महल देखना है भाई ने कहा जाओ ।

भीम महल के द्वार पर पहुँचा वहाँ शनिदेव दरबान के रूप मे खड़े थे,

भीम बोला- मुझे महल देखना है!

शनिदेव ने कहा-महल की कुछ शर्त है

1-शर्त महल मे चार कोने आप एक ही कोना देख सकते है।
2-शर्त महल मे जो देखोगे उसकी सार सहित व्याख्या करोगे।
3-अगर व्याख्या नही कर सके तो कैद कर लिए जावोगे।


भीम ने कहा- मै स्वीकार करता हूँ ऐसा ही होगा 


और वह महल के पूर्व क्षोर की और गया

वहां जाकर उसने अधभूत पशु पक्षी और फुलों एवं फलों से लदै वृक्षो का नजारा किया, 

आगे जाकर देखता है कि तीन कूऐ है अगल-बगल मे छोटे कूऐ और बीच मे एक बडा कुआ।

बीच वाला बडे कुए मे पानी का उफान आता है और दोनो छोटे खाली कुओ को पानी से भर दता है। फिर कुछ देर बाद दोनो छोटे कुओ मे उफान आता है तो खाली पडे बडे कुऐ का पानी आधा रह जाता है इस क्रिया को भीम कई बार देखता है पर समझ नही पाता और लौट कर दरबान के पास आता है।


दरबान -क्या देखा आपने?

भीम- महाशय मैने पेड पौधे पशु पक्षी देखा वो मैने पहले कभी नही देखा था जो अजीब थे। एकबात समझ मे नही आई छोटे कुऐ पानी से भर जाते है बडा क्यो नही भर पाता ये समझ मे नही आया।


दरबान बोला आप शर्त के अनुसार बंदी हो गये है और बंदी घर मे बैठा दिया।


अर्जुन आया बोला- मुझे महल देखना है, दरबान ने शर्त बतादी और अर्जुन पश्चिम वाले क्षोर की तरफ चला गया।


आगे जाकर अर्जुन क्या देखता है। एक खेत मे दो फसल उग रही थी एक तरफ बाजरे की फसल दुसरी तरफ मक्का की फसल ।

बाजरे के पौधे से मक्का निकल रही तथा
मक्का के पौधे से बाजरी निकल रही अजीब लगा कुछ समझ नही आया वापिस द्वार पर आ गया। 


दरबान ने पुछा क्या देखा, 

अर्जुन बोला महाशय सब कुछ देखा पर बाजरा और मक्का की बात समझ मे नही आई।


देव ने कहा शर्त के अनुसार आप बंदी है ।


नकुल आया बोला मुझे महल देखना है


फिर वह उतर दिशा की और गया वहाँ उसने देखा कि बहुत सारी सफेद गायें जब उनको भूख लगती है तो अपनी छोटी बाछियों का दुध पीती है उसके कुछ समझ नही आया द्वार पर आया 

देव ने पुछा क्या देखा?


नकुल बोला महाशय गाय बाछियों का दुध पिती है यह समझ नही आया तब उसे भी बंदी बना लिया।


सहदेव आया बोला मुझे महल देखना है और वह दक्षिण दिशा की और गया अंतिम कोना देखने के लिए क्या दे खता है वहां पर एक सोने की बडी शिला एक चांदी के सिक्के पर टिकी हुई डगमग डौले पर गिरे नही छूने पर भी वैसे ही रहती है समझ नही आया वह वापिस द्वार पर आ गया और बोला सोने की शिला की बात समझ मे नही आई तब वह भी बंदी हो गया।


चारों भाई बहुत देर से नही आये तब युधिष्ठिर को चिंता हुई वह भी द्रोपदी सहित महल मे गये।


भाईयो के लिए पूछा तब दरबान ने बताया वो शर्त अनुसार बंदी है।

युधिष्ठिर बोला भीम तुमने क्या देखा ?

भीम ने कुऐ के बारे मे बताया 

तब युधिष्ठिर ने कहा-यह कलियुग मे होने वाला है एक बाप दो बेटों का पेट तो भर देगा परन्तु दो बेटे मिलकर एक बाप का पेट नही भर पायागें।


भीम को छोड दिया।


अर्जुन से पुछा तुमने क्या देखा ??


 उसने फसल के बारे मे बताया 


युधिष्ठिर ने कहा- यह भी कलियुग मे होने वाला है वंश परिवर्तन अर्थात ब्राहमन के घर बनिये की लडकी और बनिये के घर शुद्र की लडकी ब्याही जायेगी।


अर्जुन भी छूट गया।


नकुल से पूछा तुमने क्या देखा तब उसने गाय का व्र्तान्त बताया 


तब युधिष्ठिर ने कहा-कलियुग मे माताऐं अपनी बेटियों के घर मे पलेगी बेटी का दाना खायेगी और बेटे सेवा नही करेंगे ।


तब नकुल भी छूट गया।


सहदेव से पूछा तुमने क्या देखा, उसने सोने की शिला का वर्तान्त बताया, 

तब युधिष्ठिर बोले-कलियुग मे पाप धर्म को दबाता रहेगा परन्तु धर्म फिर भी जिदां रहेगा खत्म नही होगा।।


आज के कलयुग मे यह सारी बाते सच साबित हो रही है।

----------


## 1toka4

mast hai garimaji

----------


## garima

> mast hai garimaji


हिंदी में लिखे

----------


## garima

सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की वह जो भी लिखें या कॉमेंट हिंदी में लिखे ।

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।। इंसानी सोच।।।।।।।

एक डॉक्टर ने अपने अति-महत्वाकांक्षी और आक्रामक बिजनेसमैन मरीज को एक बेतुकी लगनेवाली सलाह दी. बिजनेसमैन ने डॉक्टर को बहुत कठिनाई से यह समझाने की कोशिश की कि उसे कितनी ज़रूरी मीटिंग्स और बिजनेस डील वगैरह करनी हैं और काम से थोड़ा सा भी समय निकालने पर बहुत बड़ा नुकसान हो जाएगा:

“मैं हर रात अपना ब्रीफकेस खोलकर देखता हूँ और उसमें ढेर सारा काम बचा हुआ दिखता है” – बिजनेसमैन ने बड़े चिंतित स्वर में कहा.

“तुम उसे अपने साथ घर लेकर जाते ही क्यों हो?” – डॉक्टर ने पूछा.

“और मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ!? काम तो पूरा करना ही है न?” – बिजनेसमैन
झुंझलाते हुए बोला.

“क्या और कोई इसे नहीं कर सकता? तुम किसी और की मदद क्यों नहीं लेते?” –
डॉक्टर ने पूछा.

“नहीं” – बिजनेसमैन ने कहा – “सिर्फ मैं ही ये काम कर सकता हूँ. इसे तय समय में पूरा करना ज़रूरी है और सब कुछ मुझपर ही निर्भर करता है.”

“यदि मैं तुम्हारे पर्चे पर कुछ सलाह लिख दूं तो तुम उसे मानोगे?” –
डॉक्टर ने पूछा.

यकीन मानिए पर डाक्टर ने बिजनेसमैन मरीज के पर्चे पर यह लिखा कि वह सप्ताह में आधे दिन की छुट्टी लेकर वह समय कब्रिस्तान में बिताये!

मरीज ने हैरत से पूछा – “लेकिन मैं आधा दिन कब्रिस्तान में क्यों बैठूं?
उससे क्या होगा?”

“देखो” – डॉक्टर ने कहा – “मैं चाहता हूँ कि तुम आधा दिन वहां बैठकर
कब्रों पर लगे पत्थरों को देखो. उन्हें देखकर तुम यह विचार करो कि
तुम्हारी तरह ही वे भी यही सोचते थे कि पूरी दुनिया का भार उनके ही कंधों पर ही था. अब ज़रा यह सोचो कि यदि तुम भी उनकी दुनिया में चले जाओगे तब भी यह दुनिया चलती रहेगी. तुम नहीं रहेगो तो तुम्हारे जगह कोई और ले लेगा. दुनिया घूमनी बंद नहीं हो जायेगी!”

मरीज को यह बात समझ में आ गयी. उसने झुंझलाना और कुढ़ना छोड़ दिया. शांतिपूर्वक अपने कामों को निपटाते हुए उसने अपने बिजनेस में खुद के लिए और अपने कामगारों के लिए काम करने के बेहतर वातावरण का निर्माण किया.

----------


## garima

।।।। समझ।।।।

ऑफिस से निकल कर शर्माजी ने स्कूटर स्टार्ट किया ही था कि उन्हें याद आया, पत्नी ने कहा था,१ दर्ज़न केले लेते आना। तभी उन्हें सड़क किनारे बड़े और ताज़ा केले बेचते हुए एक बीमार सी दिखने वाली बुढ़िया दिख गयी।

वैसे तो वह फल हमेशा "राम आसरे फ्रूट भण्डार" से ही लेते थे, पर आज उन्हें लगा कि क्यों न बुढ़िया से ही खरीद लूँ ? उन्होंने बुढ़िया से पूछा, "माई, केले कैसे दिए" बुढ़िया बोली, बाबूजी बीस रूपये दर्जन, शर्माजी बोले, माई १५ रूपये दूंगा। बुढ़िया ने कहा, अट्ठारह रूपये दे देना, दो पैसे मै भी कमा लूंगी। शर्मा जी बोले, १५ रूपये लेने हैं तो बोल, बुझे चेहरे से बुढ़िया ने,"न" मे गर्दन हिला दी।

शर्माजी बिना कुछ कहे चल पड़े और राम आसरे फ्रूट भण्डार पर आकर केले का भाव पूछा तो वह बोला २४ रूपये दर्जन हैं बाबूजी, कितने दर्जन दूँ ? शर्माजी बोले, ५ साल से फल तुमसे ही ले रहा हूँ,  ठीक भाव लगाओ। तो उसने सामने लगे बोर्ड की ओर इशारा कर दिया। बोर्ड पर लिखा था- "मोल भाव करने वाले माफ़ करें" शर्माजी को उसका यह व्यवहार बहुत बुरा लगा, उन्होंने कुछ  सोचकर स्कूटर को वापस ऑफिस की ओर मोड़ दिया।

सोचते सोचते वह बुढ़िया के पास पहुँच गए। बुढ़िया ने उन्हें पहचान लिया और बोली, "बाबूजी केले दे दूँ, पर भाव १८ रूपये से कम नही लगाउंगी। शर्माजी ने मुस्कराकर कहा, माई एक  नही दो दर्जन दे दो और भाव की चिंता मत करो। बुढ़िया का चेहरा ख़ुशी से दमकने लगा। केले देते हुए बोली। बाबूजी मेरे पास थैली नही है ।

फिर बोली, एक टाइम था जब मेरा आदमी जिन्दा था तो मेरी भी छोटी सी दुकान थी। सब्ज़ी, फल सब बिकता था उस पर। आदमी की बीमारी मे दुकान चली गयी, आदमी भी नही रहा। अब खाने के भी लाले पड़े हैं। किसी तरह पेट पाल रही हूँ। कोई औलाद भी नही है जिसकी ओर मदद के लिए देखूं। इतना कहते कहते बुढ़िया रुआंसी हो गयी, और उसकी आंखों मे आंसू आ गए ।

शर्माजी ने ५० रूपये का नोट बुढ़िया को दिया तो वो बोली "बाबूजी मेरे पास छुट्टे नही हैं। शर्माजी बोले "माई चिंता मत करो, रख लो, अब मै तुमसे ही फल खरीदूंगा, और कल मै तुम्हें ५०० रूपये दूंगा। धीरे धीरे चुका देना और परसों से बेचने के लिए मंडी से दूसरे फल भी ले आना। बुढ़िया कुछ कह पाती उसके पहले ही शर्माजी घर की ओर रवाना हो गए।

घर पहुंचकर उन्होंने पत्नी से कहा, न जाने क्यों हम हमेशा मुश्किल से पेट पालने वाले, थड़ी लगा कर सामान बेचने वालों से मोल भाव करते हैं किन्तु बड़ी दुकानों पर मुंह मांगे पैसे दे आते हैं। शायद हमारी मानसिकता ही बिगड़ गयी है। गुणवत्ता के स्थान पर हम चकाचौंध पर अधिक ध्यान देने लगे हैं।

अगले दिन शर्माजी ने बुढ़िया को ५०० रूपये देते हुए कहा, "माई लौटाने की चिंता मत करना। जो फल खरीदूंगा, उनकी कीमत से ही चुक जाएंगे। जब शर्माजी ने ऑफिस मे ये किस्सा बताया तो सबने बुढ़िया से ही फल खरीदना प्रारम्भ कर दिया। तीन महीने बाद ऑफिस के लोगों ने स्टाफ क्लब की ओर से बुढ़िया को एक हाथ ठेला भेंट कर दिया। बुढ़िया अब बहुत खुश है। उचित खान पान के कारण उसका स्वास्थ्य भी पहले से बहुत अच्छा है ।

हर दिन शर्माजी और ऑफिस के दूसरे लोगों को दुआ देती नही थकती। शर्माजी के मन में भी अपनी बदली सोच और एक असहाय निर्बल महिला की सहायता करने की संतुष्टि का भाव रहता है..!

जीवन मे किसी बेसहारा की मदद करके देखो यारों, अपनी पूरी जिंदगी मे किये गए सभी कार्यों से ज्यादा संतोष मिलता है

----------


## garima

।।।।नजरिया।।


एक छोटा सा बच्चा अपने दोनों हाथों में एक एक एप्पल लेकर खड़ा था

उसके पापा ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा कि
"बेटा एक एप्पल मुझे दे दो"

इतना सुनते ही उस बच्चे ने एक एप्पल को दांतो से कुतर लिया.

उसके पापा कुछ बोल पाते उसके पहले ही उसने अपने दूसरे एप्पल को भी दांतों से कुतर लिया

अपने छोटे से बेटे की इस हरकत को देखकर बाप ठगा सा रह गया और उसके चेहरे पर मुस्कान गायब हो गई थी...
तभी उसके बेटे ने अपने नन्हे हाथ आगे की ओर बढाते हुए पापा को कहा....
"पापा ये लो.. ये वाला ज्यादा मीठा है.

शायद हम कभी कभी पूरी बात जाने बिना निष्कर्ष पर पहुंच जाते हैं..
किसी ने क्या खूब लिखा है:

नजर का आपरेशन 
तो सम्भव है,
पर नजरिये का नही..!!! 

फर्क सिर्फ सोच का 
होता है.....
वरना , वही सीढ़ियां ऊपर भी जाती है ,और निचे भी आती है 

"जीत हासील करनी हो तो काबिलियत बढाओ,
शेर खुद अपनी ताकत से राजा कहलाता है,
जंगल में कभी चुनाव नही होते"।

----------


## garima

सच्ची चाहत



एक जंगल में एक संत अपनी कुटिया बनाकर रहते थे,एक किरात ( जानवरों का शिकार करने वाला) रहता था.संत को देखकर हमेशा प्रणाम करता था.ऐसा हमेशा होता था, रोज किरात कुटिया के सामने से निकलता और संत को प्रणाम करता.
एक दिन किरात संत से बोला - बाबा! मै तो मृग का शिकार करने आता हूँ ,आप यहाँ किसका शिकार करने आते हो?
संत बोले - मै श्रीकृष्ण मृग का शिकार करने आता हूँ,इतना कहकर संत रोने लगे.
किरात बोला - बाबा रोते क्यों हो,मुझे बताओ ये कृष्ण देखने में कैसा है ? मैंने कभी इस तरह के शिकार के बारे में नहीं सुना.मै अवश्य ही आपका शिकार आपको लाकर दूँगा, संत ने भगवान का स्वरुप बता दिया,काले रंग का है,मोर का मुकुट लगाता है,बासुरी बजाता है.
किरात बोला - तुम्हारा शिकार हम पकड़कर लाते है,जब तक शिकार हम आपको लाकर नहीं देगे, तब तक पानी भी नहीं पीयेगे,इतना कहकर किरात चला गया. अब तो एक जगह जाल बिछाकर बैठ गया, ३ दिन हो गए किरात के मन में वही संत द्वारा बताई छवि बसी हुई थी,यूँ ही बैठा रहा.
भगवान को दया आ गई और बाल कृष्ण बासुरी बजाते हुए आ गए,और स्वयं ही जाल में फस गए,किरात ने तो कभी देखा नहीं था संत द्वारा बताई,छवि जब आँखों के सामने देखी तो तुरंत चिल्लाने लगा फस गया! फस गया! मिल गया! मिल गया!
अच्छा बच्चू तीन दिन भूखा प्यासा रखा अब हाथ में आये हो! तुरंत ठाकुर जी को जाल में ही फसे हुए अपने कंधे पर शिकार की भांति टांगा और संत की कुटिया की ओर चला,कुटिया के बाहर से ही आवाज लगायी,बाबा जल्दी से बाहर आओ आपका शिकार लेकर आया हूँ.
संत झट कुटिया से बाहर आये तो क्या देखते है किरात के कंधे पर जाल में फसे ठाकुर जी मुस्कुरा रहे है,संत चरणों में गिर पड़ा.

फिर ठाकुर जी से बोला - प्रभु हमने बचपन से घर-बार छोड़ा, अब तक आप नहीं मिले,और इसको तुम ३ दिन में ही मिल गए? ऐसा क्यों ?
भगवान बोले - बाबा !इसने तुम्हारा आश्रय लिया इसलिए इस पर ३ दिन में ही कृपा हो गई.

कहने का अभिप्राय ये है कि भगवान पहले उस पर कृपा करते है जो उनके दासों के चरण पकडे होता है,किरात को पता भी नहीं था भगवान कौन है? कैसे होते है ? पर संत को रोज प्रणाम करता था,संत प्रणाम और दर्शन का फल ये हुआ कि ३ दिन में ही ठाकुर जी मिल गए.

----------


## shriram

सारी की  सारी कहानियां उत्मोत्त्म है |पढ़ कर बहुत आनन्द आया |गरिमा जी आप विदुषी होने के साथ ही साथ एक उच्च स्तर की प्राणवान ,उर्जावान एवं प्रज्ञावान ब्यक्ति है .इतना अच्छा सूत्र देने के लिए बहुत -2 धन्यबाद |

----------


## garima

जी धन्यवाद श्रीराम जी।
पर इस तारीफ के हकदार तो इनके राइटर और आप सभी रीडर्स हो जिसने कहानी को समझ और पढ़ा।
मुझे इन स्टोरी के लिए रेपो भी मिली है जो मैं इनके राइटर के सम्मान में उन्हें ही डेडिकेट करती हु।

----------


## garima

अपनों का छल


हैलो माँ ... में रवि बोल रहा हूँ....,कैसी हो माँ....?

मैं.... मैं…ठीक हूँ बेटे.....,ये बताओ तुम और  बहू दोनों कैसे हो?

हम दोनों ठीक है

माँ...आपकी बहुत याद आती है…, ..अच्छा सुनो माँ,में अगले महीने इंडिया आ रहा हूँ.....तुम्हें लेने। 

क्या...? हाँ माँ....,अब हम सब साथ ही रहेंगे....,

नीतू कह रही थी माज़ी को ✈अमेरिका ले आओ वहाँ अकेली बहुत परेशान हो रही होंगी।

हैलो ....सुनरही हो  माँ...?“हाँ...ह ाँ बेटे...“,बूढ़ी आंखो से खुशी की अश्रुधारा बह निकली,बेटे और बहू का प्यार नस नस में दौड़ने लगा।

जीवन के सत्तर साल गुजार चुकी सावित्री ने जल्दी से अपने पल्लू से आँसू पोंछे और बेटे से बात करने लगी।

पूरे दो साल बाद बेटा घर आ रहा था।

बूढ़ी सावित्री ने मोहल्ले भरमे दौड़ दौड़ कर ये खबर सबको सुना दी।

सभी खुश थे की चलो बुढ़ापा चैनसे बेटे और बहू के साथ गुजर जाएगा।

रवि अकेला आया था,उसने कहा की माँ हमे जल्दी ही वापिस जाना है इसलिए जो भी रुपया पैसा किसी से लेना है वो लेकर रखलों और तब तक मे किसी प्रोपेर्टी डीलर से मकान की बात करता हूँ।

“मकान...?”माँ ने पूछा। हाँ माँ,अब ये मकान बेचना पड़ेगा वरना कौन इसकी देखभाल करेगा। 

हम सबतो अब अमेरिका मे ही रहेंगे। बूढ़ी आंखो ने मकान के कोने कोने को ऐसे निहारा जैसे किसी अबोध बच्चे को सहला रही हो। 

आनन फानन और औने-पौने दाम मे रवि ने मकान बेच दिया। 

सावित्री देवी ने वो जरूरी सामान समेटा जिस से उनको बहुत ज्यादा लगाव था।

रवि टैक्सी मँगवा चुका था। एयरपोर्ट पहुँचकर रवि ने कहा माँ तुम यहाँ बैठो मे अंदर जाकर सामान की जांच और बोर्डिंग और विजा का काम निपटा लेता हूँ।

““ठीक है बेटे।“,सावित्री देवी वही पास की बेंच पर बैठ गई।

काफी समय बीत चुका था। बाहर बैठी सावित्री देवी बार बार उस दरवाजे की तरफ देख रही थी जिसमे रवि गया था लेकिन अभी तक बाहर नहीं आया।‘

शायद अंदर बहुत भीड़ होगी...’,सोचकर बूढ़ी आंखे फिर से टकट की लगाए देखने लगती।

अंधेरा हो चुका था। एयरपोर्ट के बाहरगहमागहमी कम हो चुकी थी।

“माजी...,किस से मिलना है?”,एक कर्मचारी नेवृद्धा से
पूछा ।

“मेरा बेटा अंदर गया था.....टिकिट लेने,वो मुझे अमेरिका लेकर जा रहा है ....”,सावित्री देबी ने घबराकर कहा।

“लेकिन अंदर तो कोई पैसेंजर नहीं है,अमेरिका जाने वाली  फ्लाइट तो दोपहर मे ही चली गई। क्या नाम था आपके बेटे
का?” ,कर्मचारी ने सवाल किया।

“र....रवि. ...”, सावित्री के चेहरे पे चिंता की लकीरें उभर आई।

कर्मचारी अंदर गया और कुछ देर बाद बाहर आकर बोला, माजी....

आपका बेटा रवि तो अमेरिका जाने वाली फ्लाइट से कब का जा चुका...।”“क्या. ? ”

वृद्धा कि आखो से आँसुओं का सैलाब फुट पड़ा।

बूढ़ी माँ का रोम रोम कांप उठा। किसी तरह वापिस घर पहुंची जो अब बिक चुका था।

रात में घर के बाहर चबूतरे पर ही सो गई।सुबह हुई तो दयालु मकान मालिक ने एक कमरा रहने को दे दिया।

पति की पेंशन से घर का किराया और खाने का काम चलने
लगा।

समय गुजरने लगा। एक दिन  मकान मालिक ने वृद्धा से पूछा।

“माजी... क्यों नही आप अपने किसी रिश्तेदार के यहाँ चली जाए,अब आपकी उम्र भी बहुत हो गई,अकेली कब तक रह पाएँगी।“

“हाँ,चली तो जाऊँ,लेकिन कल को मेरा  बेटा आया तो..?,
यहाँ फिर कौन उसका ख्याल रखेगा?“......

आखँ से आसू आने लग गए दोस्तों ....!!!

माँ बाप का दिल कभी मत दुखाना दोस्तों मेरी आपसे ये हाथ जोड़कर विनती है

----------


## garima

वासना की उम्र
एक दिन सम्राट अकबर ने दरबार में अपने मंत्रियों से पूछा कि मनुष्य में काम-वासना कब तक रहती है. कुछ ने कहा ३० वर्ष तक, कुछ ने कहा ६० वर्ष तक. बीरबल ने उत्तर दिया – “मरते दम तक”.

अकबर को इस पर यकीन नहीं आया. वह बीरबल से बोला – मैं इसे नहीं मानता. तुम्हें यह सिद्ध करना होगा की इंसान में काम-वासना मरते दम तक रहती है”.
बीरबल ने अकबर से कहा कि वे समय आने पर अपनी बात को सही साबित करके दिखा देंगे.

एक दिन बीरबल सम्राट के पास भागे-भागे आए और कहा – “आप इसी वक़्त राजकुमारी को साथ लेकर मेरे साथ चलें”.

अकबर जानते थे कि बीरबल की हर बात में कुछ प्रयोजन रहता था. वे उसी समय अपनी बेहद खूबसूरत युवा राजकुमारी को अपने साथ लेकर बीरबल के पीछे चल दिए.

बीरबल उन दोनों को एक व्यक्ति के घर ले गया. वह व्यक्ति बहुत बीमार था और बिल्कुल मरने ही वाला था.

बीरबल ने सम्राट से कहा – “आप इस व्यक्ति के पास खड़े हो जायें और इसके चेहरे को गौर से देखते रहें”.

इसके बाद बीरबल ने राजकुमारी को कमरे में बुलाया. मरणासन्न व्यक्ति ने राजकुमारी को इस दृष्टि से देखा कि अकबर के समझ में सब कुछ आ गया.

बाद में अकबर ने बीरबल से कहा – “तुम सही कहते थे. मरते-मरते भी एक सुंदर जवान लडकी के चेहरे की एक झलक आदमी के भीतर हलचल मचा देती है”.

----------


## Kamal Ji

अर्जुन ने एक रात को स्वप्न में देखा की एक गाय
अपने नवजात बछड़े को प्रेम से चाट रही है।
चाटते चाटते वह गाय उस बछड़े की कोमल खाल को
छील देती है। उसके
शरीर से रक्त निकलने लगता है और वह बेहोश
होकर नीचे गिर जाता है।
अर्जुन प्रातः यह स्वप्न भगवान श्री कृष्ण को
बताते है। भगवान मुस्कुरा कर कहते हैं की यह
स्वप्न कलियुग का लक्षण है। कलियुग में माता पिता
अपनी संतान को इतना प्रेम करेंगे, उन्हें सुविधाओं
का इतना व्यसनी बना देंगे की वे
उनमे डूबकर अपनी ही हानि कर
बैठेंगे, सुविधाभोगी और कुमार्गगामी
बनकर विभिन्न अज्ञानताओं में फंसकर अपने होश गँवा देंगे।
आजकल हो भी यही रहा है।
मातापिता बच्चों को मोबाइल, बाइक-कार, कपडे, फैशन
की सामग्री और पैसे उपलब्ध करा
देते हैं। बच्चों का चिंतन इतना विषाक्त हो जाता है
की वो माता पिता से झूठ बोलना, छिपाना,
चोरी करना, अपमान करना सीख जाते
हैं।
जीवन के 5 सत्य:-
1. कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि
आप कितने खूबसूरत हैं
क्योंकि..लँगूर और गोरिल्ला भी अपनी
ओर लोगों का ध्यान आकर्षित कर लेते हैं..
2. कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि आपका
शरीर कितना विशाल और मज़बूत है
क्योंकि...श्मशान तक आप अपने आपको नहीं ले
जा सकते....
3. आप कितने भी लम्बे क्यों न हों
मगर आने वाले कल को आप नहीं देख सकते....
4. कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि
आपकी त्वचा कितनी
गोरी और चमकदार है
क्योंकि...अँधेरे में रोशनी की जरूरत
पड़ती ही है...
5. कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि
आप कितने अमीर हैं
और दर्जनों गाड़ियाँ आपके पास है
क्योंकि...घर के बाथरूम तक आपको चल के ही
जाना पड़ेगा...
इसलिए संभल के चलिए ... ज़िन्दगी का सफर

----------


## garima

बहुत अछि बात शेयर की चाचा जी

----------


## garima

सोच की गरीबी

एक बार एक गरीब आदमी ने भगवान् बुद्ध से पूछा "मैं इतना क्यों गरीब हूँ?",
बुद्ध ने कहा "तुम गरीब हो क्योंकि तुमने देना नहीं सीखा."
गरीब आदमी ने कहा "परन्तु मेरे पास तो देने के लिए कुछ भी नहीं है?"
बुद्ध ने कहा, "तुम्हारा चेहरा: एक मुस्कान दे सकता है. तुम्हारा मुँह: किसी की प्रशंसा कर सकता है या दूसरों को सुकून पहुंचाने के लिए दो मीठे बोल बोल सकता है, तुम्हारे हाथ: किसी ज़रूरतमंद की सहायता कर सकते हैं. और तुम कहते हो तुम्हारे पास देने के लिए कुछ भी नहीं है"?
वास्तव में हम में से कोई भी गरीब नहीं हैं, आत्मा की गरीबी ही वास्तविक गरीबी है. पाने का हक उसी को है जो देना जानता है !!!

----------


## garima

सीख


एक बार श्री कृष्ण और अर्जुन भ्रमण पर निकले तो उन्होंने मार्ग में एक निर्धन ब्राहमण को भिक्षा मागते देखा....

अर्जुन को उस पर दया आ गयी और उन्होंने उस ब्राहमण को स्वर्ण मुद्राओ से भरी एक पोटली दे दी।

जिसे पाकर ब्राहमण प्रसन्नता पूर्वक अपने सुखद भविष्य के सुन्दर स्वप्न देखता हुआ घर लौट चला।

किन्तु उसका दुर्भाग्य उसके साथ चल रहा था, राह में एक लुटेरे ने उससे वो पोटली छीन ली।

ब्राहमण दुखी होकर फिर से भिक्षावृत्ति में लग गया।अगले दिन फिर अर्जुन की दृष्टि जब उस ब्राहमण पर पड़ी तो उन्होंने उससे इसका कारण पूछा।

ब्राहमण ने सारा विवरण अर्जुन को बता दिया, ब्राहमण की व्यथा सुनकर अर्जुन को फिर से उस पर दया आ गयी अर्जुन ने विचार किया और इस बार उन्होंने ब्राहमण को मूल्यवान एक माणिक दिया।

ब्राहमण उसे लेकर घर पंहुचा उसके घर में एक पुराना घड़ा था जो बहुत समय से प्रयोग नहीं किया गया था,ब्राह्मण ने चोरी होने के भय से माणिक उस घड़े में छुपा दिया।

किन्तु उसका दुर्भाग्य, दिन भर का थका मांदा होने के कारण उसे नींद आ गयी... इस बीच
ब्राहमण की स्त्री नदी में जल लेने चली गयी किन्तु मार्ग में
ही उसका घड़ा टूट गया, उसने सोंचा, घर में जो पुराना घड़ा पड़ा है उसे ले आती हूँ, ऐसा विचार कर वह घर लौटी और उस पुराने घड़े को ले कर
चली गई और जैसे ही उसने घड़े
को नदी में डुबोया वह माणिक भी जल की धारा के साथ बह गया।

ब्राहमण को जब यह बात पता चली तो अपने भाग्य को कोसता हुआ वह फिर भिक्षावृत्ति में लग गया।

अर्जुन और श्री कृष्ण ने जब फिर उसे इस दरिद्र अवस्था में देखा तो जाकर उसका कारण पूंछा।

सारा वृतांत सुनकर अर्जुन को बड़ी हताशा हुई और मन ही मन सोचने लगे इस अभागे ब्राहमण के जीवन में कभी सुख नहीं आ सकता।

अब यहाँ से प्रभु की लीला प्रारंभ हुई।उन्होंने उस ब्राहमण को दो पैसे दान में दिए।

तब अर्जुन ने उनसे पुछा “प्रभु
मेरी दी मुद्राए और माणिक
भी इस अभागे की दरिद्रता नहीं मिटा सके तो इन दो पैसो से
इसका क्या होगा” ?

यह सुनकर प्रभु बस मुस्कुरा भर दिए और अर्जुन से उस
ब्राहमण के पीछे जाने को कहा।

रास्ते में ब्राहमण सोचता हुआ जा रहा था कि "दो पैसो से तो एक व्यक्ति के लिए भी भोजन नहीं आएगा प्रभु ने उसे इतना तुच्छ दान क्यों दिया ? प्रभु की यह कैसी लीला है "?

ऐसा विचार करता हुआ वह
चला जा रहा था उसकी दृष्टि एक मछुवारे पर पड़ी, उसने देखा कि मछुवारे के जाल में एक
मछली फँसी है, और वह छूटने के लिए तड़प रही है ।

ब्राहमण को उस मछली पर दया आ गयी। उसने सोचा"इन दो पैसो से पेट की आग तो बुझेगी नहीं।क्यों? न इस मछली के प्राण ही बचा लिए जाये"।

यह सोचकर उसने दो पैसो में उस मछली का सौदा कर लिया और मछली को अपने कमंडल में डाल लिया। कमंडल में जल भरा और मछली को नदी में छोड़ने चल पड़ा।

तभी मछली के मुख से कुछ निकला।उस निर्धन ब्राह्मण ने देखा ,वह वही माणिक था जो उसने घड़े में छुपाया था।

ब्राहमण प्रसन्नता के मारे चिल्लाने लगा “मिल गया, मिल गया ”..!!!

तभी भाग्यवश वह लुटेरा भी वहाँ से गुजर रहा था जिसने ब्राहमण की मुद्राये लूटी थी।

उसने ब्राह्मण को चिल्लाते हुए सुना “ मिल गया मिल गया ” लुटेरा भयभीत हो गया। उसने सोंचा कि ब्राहमण उसे पहचान गया है और इसीलिए चिल्ला रहा है, अब जाकर राजदरबार में उसकी शिकायत करेगा।

इससे डरकर वह ब्राहमण से रोते हुए क्षमा मांगने लगा। और उससे लूटी हुई सारी मुद्राये भी उसे वापस कर दी।

यह देख अर्जुन प्रभु के आगे नतमस्तक हुए बिना नहीं रह सके।

अर्जुन बोले,प्रभु यह कैसी लीला है? जो कार्य थैली भर स्वर्ण मुद्राएँ और मूल्यवान माणिक नहीं कर सका वह आपके दो पैसो ने कर दिखाया।

श्री कृष्णा ने कहा “अर्जुन यह अपनी सोंच का अंतर है, जब तुमने उस निर्धन को थैली भर स्वर्ण मुद्राएँ और मूल्यवान माणिक दिया तब उसने मात्र अपने सुख के विषय में सोचा। किन्तु जब मैनें उसको दो पैसे दिए। तब उसने दूसरे के दुःख के विषय में सोचा। इसलिए हे अर्जुन-सत्य तो यह है कि, जब आप दूसरो के दुःख के विषय में सोंचते है, जब आप दूसरे का भला कर रहे होते हैं, तब आप ईश्वर का कार्य कर रहे होते हैं, और तब ईश्वर आपके साथ होते है।

----------


## garima

विश्वास

पत्नी को शादी के कुछ साल बाद ख्याल आया,कि अगर वो अपने पति को छोड़ के चली जाए तो पतिकैसा महसूस करेगा।ये विचार उसने कागज पर लिखा ," अब मै तुम्हारे साथ और नहीं रह सकती,मै उब गयी हूँ तुम्हारे साथ से,मैं घर छोड़ के जा रही हूँ हमेशा के लिए।”|उस कागज को उसने टेबल पर रखा और जब पति के आने काटाइम हुआ तो उसकी प्रतिक्रिया देखने के लिए बेड के नीचेछुप गयी।|पति आया और उसने टेबल पर रखा कागज पढ़ा।कुछ देर की चुप्पी के बाद उसने उस कागज परकुछ लिखा।|फिर वो खुशी की सिटी बजाने लगा, गीत गाने लगा,डांस करने लगा और कपड़े बदलने लगा।|फिर उसने अपने फोन से किसी को फोन लगाया और कहा|" आज मै मुक्त हो गया " शायद मेरी मूर्ख पत्नी को समझ आगया की वो मेरे लायक ही नहीं थी,|इसलिए आज वो घर से हमेशा के लिए चली गयी,इसलिए अब मै आजाद हूँ,तुमसे मिलने के लिए, मैं आ रहा हूँकपडे बदल कर तुम्हारे पास, तुम तैयार हो के मेरे घर के सामनेवाले पार्क में अभी आ जाओ ”।|पति बाहर निकल गया,|आंसू भरी आँखों से पत्नी बेड के नीचे से निकली और कांपतेहाथों से कागज पर लिखी लाइन पढ़ी|जिसमे लिखा था,|" बेड के नीचे से पैर दिख रहे है बावली पार्क के पास वालीदुकान से ब्रेड ले के आ रहा हूँ|तब तक चाय बना लेना।|मेरी जिंदगी में खुशियां तेरे बहाने से है....|आधी तुझे सताने से है,|आधी तुझे मनाने से है

----------


## garima

ईश्वर की करनी पे विश्वास

एक बार भगवान से उनका सेवक कहता है, भगवान आप एक जगह खड़े-खड़े थक गये होंगे. एक दिन के लिए मैं आपकी जगह मूर्ति बन करखड़ा हो जाता हूं, आप मेरा रूप धारण कर घूम आओ. भगवान मानजाते हैं, लेकिन शर्त रखते हैं कि जो भी लोग प्रार्थना करने आयें,तुम बस उनकी प्रार्थना सुन लेना. कुछ बोलना नहीं. मैंने उन सभी केलिए प्लानिंग कर रखी है. सेवक मान जाता है
.सबसे पहले मंदिर में बिजनेसमैन आता है और कहता है, भगवान मैंनेनयी फैक्ट्री डाली है, उसे खूब सफल करना. वह माथा टेकता है, तोउसका पर्स नीचे गिर जाता है. वह बिना पर्स लिये ही चलाजाता है. सेवक बेचैन हो जाता है. वह सोचता है कि रोक कर उसेबताये कि पर्स गिर गया, लेकिन शर्त की वजह से वह नहीं कहपाता.

 इसके बाद एक गरीब आदमी आता है और भगवान को कहताहै कि घर में खाने को कुछ नहीं. भगवान मदद कर. तभी उसकी नजरपर्स पर पड़ती है. वह भगवान का शुक्रिया अदा करता है और चलाजाता है

.अब तीसरा व्यक्ति आता है. वह नाविक होता है. वह भगवान सेकहता है कि मैं 15 दिनों के लिए जहाज लेकर समुद्र की यात्रा परजा रहा हूं. यात्रा में कोई अड़चन न आये भगवान. तभी पीछे से बिजनेसमैन पुलिस के साथ आता है और कहता है कि मेरे बाद येनाविक आया है. इसी ने मेरा पर्स चुरा लिया है. पुलिस नाविकको ले जा रही होती है कि सेवक बोल पड़ता है. अब पुलिस उसगरीब आदमी को पकड़ कर जेल में बंद कर देती है.रात को भगवान आते हैं, तो सेवक खुशी-खुशी पूरा किस्साबताता है. 

भगवान कहते हैं, तुमने किसी का काम बनाया नहीं,बल्कि बिगाड़ा है. वह व्यापारी गलत धंधे करता है. अगर उसकापर्स गिर भी गया, तो उसे फर्क नहीं पड़ता था. इससे उसके पाप हीकम होते, क्योंकि वह पर्स गरीब इनसान को मिला था. पर्समिलने पर उसके बच्चे भूखों नहीं मरते. रही बात नाविक की, तो वहजिस यात्रा पर जा रहा था, वहां तूफान आनेवाला था. अगर वहजेल में रहता, तो जान बच जाती. उसकी पत्नी विधवा होने से बचजाती. तुमने सब गड़बड़ कर दी.बात पते की...कई बार हमारी लाइफ में भी ऐसी प्रॉब्लम आती है, जब हमें लगताहै कि ये मेरा साथ ही क्यों हुआ. लेकिन इसके पीछे भगवान कीप्लानिंग होती है.जब भी कोई प्रॉब्लमन आये. उदास मत होना. इस स्टोरी को यादकरना और सोचना कि जो भी होता है, अच्छे के लिए होता है।

----------


## garima

संस्कार


एक वकील साहब ने अपने बेटे का रिश्ता तय किया।
कुछ दिनों बाद, वकील साहब होने वाले
समधी के घर गए तो देखा कि होने वाली
समधन खाना बना रही थीं।
सभी बच्चे और होने वाली बहु
टी वी देख रहे थे। वकील
साहब ने चाय पी, कुशल जाना और चले आये।
एक माह बाद, वकील साहब समधी
जी के घर, फिर गए। देखा, समधन जी
झाड़ू लगा रहीं थी, बच्चे पढ़ रहे थे और
होने वाली बहु सो रही थी।
वकील साहब ने खाना खाया और चले आये।
कुछ दिन बाद, वकील साहब किसी काम से
फिर होने वाले समधी जी के घर गए !! घर
में जाकर देखा, होने वाली समधन बर्तन साफ़ कर
रही थी, बच्चे
टीवी देख रहे थे और होने
वाली बहु खुद के हाथों में नेलपेंट लगा रही
थी।
वकील साहब ने घर आकर, गहन सोच-विचार कर
लड़की वालों के यहाँ खबर पहुचाई, कि हमें ये रिश्ता
मंजूर नहीं है"
...कारण पूछने पर वकील साहब ने कहा कि, "मैं होने
वाले समधी के घर तीन बार गया !!
तीनों बार, सिर्फ समधन जी ही
घर के काम काज में व्यस्त दिखीं। एक
भी बार भी मुझे होने वाली बहु
घर का काम काज करते हुए नहीं दिखी।
जो बेटी अपने सगी माँ को हर समय काम
में व्यस्त पा कर भी उन की मदद करने
का न सोचे, उम्र दराज माँ से कम उम्र की, जवान हो
कर भी स्वयं की माँ का हाथ बटाने का
जज्बा न रखे,,, वो किसी और की माँ और
किसी अपरिचित परिवार के बारे में क्या
सोचेगी।
"मुझे अपने बेटे के लिए एक बहु की आवश्यकता है,
किसी गुलदस्ते की नहीं, जो
किसी फ्लावर पाटॅ में सजाया जाये !!
इसलिये सभी माता-पिता को चाहिये, कि वे इन
छोटी छोटी बातों पर अवश्य ध्यान देंवे।
बेटी कितनी भी
प्यारी क्यों न हो, उससे घर का काम काज अवश्य
कराना चाहिए।
समय-समय पर डांटना भी चाहिए, जिससे ससुराल में
ज्यादा काम पड़ने या डांट पड़ने पर उसके द्वारा गलत करने
की कोशिश ना की जाये।
हमारे घर बेटी पैदा होती है,
हमारी जिम्मेदारी, बेटी से
"बहु", बनाने की है।
अगर हमने, अपनी जिम्मेदारी
ठीक तरह से नहीं निभाई,
बेटी में बहु के संस्कार नहीं डाले तो
इसकी सज़ा, बेटी को तो मिलती
है और माँ बाप को मिलती हैं, "जिन्दगी भर
गालियाँ"।
हर किसी को सुन्दर, सुशील बहु चाहिए।
लेकिन भाइयो, जब हम अपनी बेटियों में, एक
अच्छी बहु के संस्कार, डालेंगे तभी तो
हमें संस्कारित बहु मिलेगी? ?
ये कड़वा सच, शायद कुछ लोग न बर्दाश्त कर पाएं ....लेकिन पढ़ें
और समझें, बस इतनी इलतिजा..
वृद्धाआश्रम में माँ बाप को देखकर सब लोग बेटो को ही
कोसते हैं, लेकिन ये कैसे भूल जाते हैं कि उन्हें वहां भेजने में
किसी की बेटी का
भी अहम रोल होता है। वरना बेटे अपने माँ बाप को
शादी के पहले वृद्धाश्रम क्यों नही
भेजते.......।

----------


## garima

स्त्री क्या है


#_स्त्री_क्या_है 
जब भगवान स्त्री की रचना कर रहे थे तब उन्हें काफी समय लग गया । आज छठा दिन था और स्त्री की रचना पुरी अभी अधुरी थी
इसिलए देवदुत ने पुछा भगवन आप इस में इतना समय क्यों ले रहे हो...
भगवान ने जवाब दिया क्या तुने इसके सारे गुनधर्म (specifications) देखे है, जो इसकी रचना के लिए जरूरीः है।
यह हर प्रकार की परिस्थितियों को संभाल सकती है
यह एकसाथ अपने सभी बच्चों को संभाल सकती है एवं खुश रख सकती है ।
यह अपने प्यार से घुटनों की खरोंच से लेकर टुटे हुये दिल के घाव भी भर सकती है ।
यह सब सिर्फ अपने दो हाथों से कर सकती है
इस में सबसे बड़ा गुनधर्म यह है की बीमार होने पर अपना ख्याल खुद रख सकती है एवं 18 घंटे काम भी कर सकती है।
देवदुत चकीत रह गया और आश्चर्य पुछा भगवान क्या यह सब दो हाथों से कर पाना संभव है ।
भगवान ने कहा यह स्टांडर्ड रचना है 
(यह गुनधर्म सभी में है ) 
देवदुत ने नजदीक जाकर स्त्री को हाथ लगाया और कहा 
भगवान यह तो बहुत सोफ्ट है ।
भगवान ने कहा हाँ यह बहुत ही सोफ्ट है मगर इसे बहुत strong बनाया है । इसमें हर परिस्थितियों का संभाल ने की ताकत है
देवदुत ने पुछा क्या यह सोच भी सकती है
भगवान ने कहा यह सोच भी सकती है और मजबूत हो कर मुकाबला भी कर सकती है।
देवदुत ने नजदीक जाकर स्त्री के गालों को हाथ लगाया और बोला 
भगवान ये तो गीले है। लगता है इसमें से लिकेज हो रहा है।
भगवान बोले यह लिकेज नहीं है। यह इसके आँसू है।
देवदुत: आँसू किस लिए
भगवान बोले : यह भी ईसकी ताकत है । आँसू इसको फरीयाद करने एवं प्यार जताने एवं अपना अकेलापन दुर करने का तरीका है ।
देवदुत: भगवान आपकी रचना अदभुत है । आपने सबकुछ सोच कर बनाया है
आप महान है
भगवान बोले यह स्त्री रूपी रचना अदभुत है । यही हर पुरुष की ताकत है जो उसे प्रोत्साहित करती है। वह सभी को खुश देखकर खुश रहतीँ है। हर परिस्थिति में हंसती रहती है । उसे जो चाहिए वह लड़ कर भी ले सकती है।
उसके प्यार में कोइ शर्त नहीं है 
(Her love is unconditional)
उसका दिल टूट जाता है जब उसके अपने ही उसे धोखा दे देते है । 
मगर हर परिस्थितियों से समझोता करना भी जानती है।
देवदुत: भगवान आपकी रचना संपूर्ण है।
भगवान बोले ना अभी इसमें एक त्रुटि है 
" यह अपना महत्वत्ता भुल जाती है |
 (" She often forgets what she is worth.)

----------


## Unregistered

बढ़िया 

कोई याद आ गया

----------


## garima

जवाब



    एक नौजवान विदेश से पड़ाई करके एक लम्बे वक्त के बाद घर लौटा और उसने अपने माँ बाप से किसी ऐसे धार्मिक शख्स को खोजने के लिए कहा जो उसके तीन सवालों का जवाब दे सके ।
उसके बाप ने एक मुसलमान आलिम को बुलाया और उसके सवालों के जबाब देने की दरख्वास्त की 

नौजवान आलिम से:- आप कौन हो

आलिम :- मैं सबसे पहले अल्लाह का बन्दा हूँ फिर मुसलमान हूँ 

नौजवान:- क्या आप यकीन रखते हैं की मेरे सवालों का जवाब आप दे सकेंगे जबकि आज तक कोई मेरे सवालों का तसल्लीबख्श जवाब नहीं दे सका है

आलिम:- अल्लाह ﷻ ने चाहा तो मैं पूरी कोशिश करूंगा

नौजवान ने कहा मेरे तीन सवाल है ये

1.क्या अल्लाह का वुजूद है ? 
अगर है तो उसकी बनावट या चेहरा कैसा है ?

2.तक़दीर क्या है?

3.अगर शैतान आग से बना हुआ है और आखिर में उसको जहन्नुम में फेंका जाएगा जो की आग से बनी हुई है फिर तो यकीनन जहन्नुम उसको नुक्सान नहीं पहुंचा सकेगी क्योंकि दोनों ही आग से बने हुए हैं 
क्या अल्लाह ने इस बारे में पहले नही सोचा था?

सवाल सुनते ही गुस्से में आलिम ने नौजवान के चेहरे पर ज़ोरदार थप्पड़ रसीद कर दिया नौजवान (अपने हाथ को गाल पर रख दर्द महसूस करते हुए): आप मुझ पर गुस्सा क्यों हो रहे हैं
जबकि आपको बुलाया ही मेरे सवालों के जवाब देने के लिय था

आलिम:- मैं गुस्सा नहीं हुआ बल्कि ये थप्पड़ तुम्हारे तीनों सवालों का जवाब है

नौजवान:-मैं कुछ समझा नहीं

आलिम:-थप्पड़ खाने के बाद तुमने क्या महसूस किया

नौजवान:- मुझे दर्द महसूस हुआ

आलिम:-यानी तुम्हें यकीन है की दर्द का वुजूद है

नौजवान:- हाँ बिलकुल

आलिम:- क्या तुम दर्द का चेहरा या उसकी बनावट देख सकते हो 

नौजवान:- नहीं 

आलिम :- ये मेरा पहले सवाल का जवाब है 

हम सब खुदा की मौजूदगी को सिर्फ महसूस कर सकते हैं बिना उसके चेहरे या बनावट को देखे

क्या तुमने रात में ख्वाब में देखा था की मैं तुम्हे थप्पड़ मारूंगा

नौजवान:- नहीं

आलिम:- क्या तुमने सोचा था की अभी मै तुम्हे थप्पड़ मारूंगा

नौजावान :-नहीं

आलिम:- ये तकदीर है 

और जिस हाथ से मैंने तुम्हे थप्पड़ मारा वो किस चीज़ का बना है

नौजवान:-मांस ( गोश्त )का

आलिम:- और तुम्हारा गाल किस चीज़का बना हुआ है

नौजवान:-वो भी मांस यानी गोश्त का बना है

आलिम:-जब थप्पड़ पड़ा तो तुमने क्या महसूस किया

नौजवान: - दर्द

आलिम:-इसी तरह शैतान और जहन्नुम दोनों आग के बने हुए हैं और (अल्लाह ने चाहा तो) जहन्नुम शैतान के लिए और ज्यादा दर्दनाक जगह होगी।

----------


## garima

[COLOR="#B22222"] भक्त हठ[/COL

----------


## garima



----------


## garima

विशुद्ध प्रेम



 
इस कथा को एक बार जरुर पढे

प्रभु श्री कृष्ण ने गोपियों के साथ बहुत-सी
लीलायें की हैं। श्री कृष्ण गोपियों की मटकी
फोड़ते और माखन चुराते और गोपियाँ श्री कृष्ण
का उलाहना लेकर यशोदा मैया के पास
जातीं। ऐसा बहुत बार हुआ ।
एक बार की बात है कि यशोदा मैया प्रभु
श्री कृष्ण के उलाहनों से तंग आ गयीं और छड़ी
लेकर श्री कृष्ण की ओर दौड़ी। जब प्रभु ने अपनी
मैया को क्रोध में देखा तो वह अपना बचाव करने
के लिए भागने लगे।
भागते-भागते श्री कृष्ण एक कुम्भार के पास
पहुँचे। कुम्हार तो अपने मिट्टी के घड़े बनाने में
व्यस्त था। लेकिन जैसे ही कुम्हार ने श्रीकृष्ण
को देखा तो वह बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ। कुम्हार
जानता था कि श्री कृष्ण साक्षात् परमेश्वर हैं।
तब प्रभु ने कुम्हार से कहा कि 'कुम्हार जी, आज
मेरी मैया मुझ पर बहुत क्रोधित है । मैया छड़ी
लेकर मेरे पीछे आ रही है। भैया, मुझे कहीं छुपा
लो।'
तब कुम्हार ने श्री कृष्ण को एक बडे से मटके के
नीचे छिपा दिया । कुछ ही क्षणों में मैया
यशोदा भी वहाँ आ गयीं और कुम्हार से पूछने
लगी - 'क्यूँ रे, कुम्हार ! तूने मेरे कन्हैया को कहीं
देखा है, क्या ?'
कुम्हार ने कह दिया - 'नहीं, मैया, मैंने
कन्हैया को नहीं देखा।' श्री कृष्ण ये सब बातें
बडे़े से घड़े के नीचे छुप कर सुन रहे थे । मैया तो वहाँ
से चली गयीं।
अब प्रभु श्री कृष्ण कुम्हार से कहते हैं - 'कुम्हार
जी, यदि मैया चली गयी हो तो मुझे इस घड़े से
बाहर निकालो ।'
कुम्हार बोला - 'ऐसे नहीं, प्रभु जी ! पहले मुझे
चौरासी लाख यानियों के बन्धन से मुक्त करने
का वचन दो ।'
भगवान मुस्कुराये और कहा - 'ठीक है, मैं तुम्हें
चौरासी लाख योनियों से मुक्त करने का वचन
देता हूँ । अब तो मुझे बाहर निकाल दो ।'
कुम्हार कहने लगा - 'मुझे अकेले नहीं, प्रभु जी !
मेरे परिवार के सभी लोगों को भी चौरासी
लाख योनियों के बन्धन से मुक्त करने का वचन
दोगे तो मैं आपको इस घड़े से बाहर निकालूँगा ।'
प्रभु जी कहते हैं - 'चलो ठीक है, उनको भी
चौरासी लाख योनियों के बन्धन से मुक्त होने
का मैं वचन देता हूँ । अब तो मुझे घड़े से बाहर
निकाल दो ।'
अब कुम्हार कहता है - 'बस, प्रभु जी ! एक
विनती और है । उसे भी पूरा करने का वचन दे दो
तो मैं आपको घड़े से बाहर निकाल दूँगा ।'
भगवान बोले - 'वो भी बता दे, क्या कहना
चाहते हो ?'
कुम्हार कहने लगा - 'प्रभु जी ! जिस घड़े के
नीचे आप छुपे हो, उसकी मिट्टी मेरे बैलों के ऊपर
लाद के लायी गयी है। मेरे इन बैलों को भी
चौरासी के बन्धन से मुक्त करने का वचन दो।'
भगवान ने कुम्हार के प्रेम पर प्रसन्न होकर उन
बैलों को भी चौरासी के बन्धन से मुक्त होने का
वचन दिया ।'
प्रभु बोले - 'अब तो तुम्हारी सब इच्छा पूरी
हो गयी, अब तो मुझे घड़े से बाहर निकाल दो ।'
तब कुम्भार कहता है - 'अभी नहीं, भगवन ! बस,
एक अन्तिम इच्छा और है। उसे भी पूरा कर
दीजिये और वो ये है - जो भी प्राणी हम
दोनों के बीच के इस संवाद को सुनेगा, उसे भी
आप चौरासी लाख योनियों के बन्धन से मुक्त
करोगे। बस, यह वचन दे दो तो मैं आपको इस घड़े से
बाहर निकाल दूँगा।'
कुम्हार की प्रेम भरी बातों को सुन कर प्रभु
श्री कृष्ण बहुत खुश हुए और कुम्हार की इस इच्छा
को भी पूरा करने का वचन दिया ।
फिर कुम्हार ने बाल श्री कृष्ण को घड़े से
बाहर निकाल दिया । उनके चरणों में साष्टांग
प्रणाम किया। प्रभु जी के चरण धोये और
चरणामृत पीया। अपनी पूरी झोंपड़ी में चरणामृत
का छिड़काव किया और प्रभु जी के गले लगकर
इतना रोये क़ि प्रभु में ही विलीन हो गये।
जरा सोच करके देखिये, जो बाल श्री कृष्ण
सात कोस लम्बे-चौड़े गोवर्धन पर्वत को अपनी
इक्क्नी अंगुली पर उठा सकते हैं, तो क्या वो एक
घड़ा नहीं उठा सकते थे।
लेकिन बिना प्रेम रीझे नहीं नटवर नन्द
किशोर।
कोई कितने भी यज्ञ करे, अनुष्ठान करे, कितना
भी दान करे, चाहे कितनी भी भक्ति करे, लेकिन
जब तक मन में प्राणी मात्र के लिए प्रेम नहीं
होगा, प्रभु श्री कृष्ण मिल नहीं सकते।
'हरी व्यापक सर्वत्र समाना।
प्रेम से प्रकट होई मैं जाना॥'
'मोहन प्रेम बिना नहीं मिलता, चाहे कोई
कर ल्यो कोटि उपाय।' करोड़ों उपाय भी चाहे
कोई कर लो तो प्रभु को प्रेम के बिना कोई पा
नहीं सकता॥
'प्रेम परिचय को पहचान बना देता है,
प्रेम वीराने को गुलिस्तान बना देता है।
मैं आप बीती कहता हूँ - गैरों की नहीं,
प्रेम इन्सान को भगवान बना देता है॥

----------


## garima

[Reproduced from Dust of Vrindavan 

"एक नगर के राजा ने यह घोषणा करवा दी कि कल जब मेरे महल का मुख्य दरवाज़ा खोला जायेगा..

तब जिस व्यक्ति ने जिस वस्तु को हाथ लगा दिया वह वस्तु उसकी हो जाएगी..

इस घोषणा को सुनकर सब लोग आपस में बातचीत करने लगे कि मैं अमुक वस्तु को हाथ लगाऊंगा..

 कुछ लोग कहने लगे मैं तो स्वर्ण को हाथ लगाऊंगा, कुछ लोग कहने लगे कि मैं कीमती जेवरात को हाथ लगाऊंगा, कुछ लोग घोड़ों के शौक़ीन थे और कहने लगे कि मैं तो घोड़ों को हाथ लगाऊंगा, कुछ लोग हाथीयों को हाथ लगाने की बात कर रहे थे, कुछ लोग कह रहे थे कि मैं दुधारू गौओं को हाथ लगाऊंगा..

कल्पना कीजिये कैसा
 अद्भुत दृश्य होगा वह !!

उसी वक्त महल का मुख्य दरवाजा खुला और सब लोग अपनी अपनी मनपसंद वस्तु को हाथ लगाने दौड़े..

सबको इस बात की जल्दी थी कि पहले मैं अपनी मनपसंद वस्तु को हाथ लगा दूँ ताकि वह वस्तु हमेशा के लिए मेरी हो जाएँ और सबके मन में यह डर भी था कि कहीं मुझ से पहले कोई दूसरा मेरी मनपसंद वस्तु को हाथ ना लगा दे..

राजा अपने सिंघासन पर बैठा सबको देख रहा था और अपने आस-पास हो रही भाग दौड़ को देखकर मुस्कुरा रहा था..

उसी समय उस भीड़ में से एक छोटी सी लड़की आई और राजा की तरफ बढ़ने लगी..

राजा उस लड़की को देखकर सोच में पढ़ गया और फिर विचार करने लगा कि यह लड़की बहुत छोटी है शायद यह मुझसे कुछ पूछने आ रही है..

वह लड़की धीरे धीरे चलती हुई राजा के पास पहुंची और उसने अपने नन्हे हाथों से राजा को हाथ लगा दिया..

राजा को हाथ लगाते ही राजा उस लड़की का हो गया और राजा की प्रत्येक वस्तु भी उस लड़की की हो गयी..
 .
 .
जिस प्रकार उन लोगों को राजा ने मौका दिया था और उन लोगों ने गलती की..

ठीक उसी प्रकार ईश्वर भी हमे हर रोज मौका देता है और हम हर रोज गलती करते है..

हम ईश्वर को पाने की बजाएँ
 ईश्वर की बनाई हुई संसारी वस्तुओं
 की कामना करते है और
 उन्हें प्राप्त करने के लिए यत्न करते है

पर हम कभी इस बात पर विचार नहीं करते कि यदि ईश्वर हमारे हो गए तो उनकी बनाई हुई प्रत्येक वस्तु भी हमारी हो जाएगी..

ईश्वर को चाहना और
 ईश्वर से चाहना..
दोनों में बहुत अंतर है|"

----------


## garima

कृष्णा से द्वारकाधीश 




कृष्ण और राधा स्वर्ग में विचरण करते हुए  
 अचानक एक दुसरे के सामने आ गए

 विचलित से कृष्ण- 
प्रसन्नचित सी राधा...

कृष्ण सकपकाए, 
राधा मुस्काई 

 इससे पहले कृष्ण कुछ कहते 
 राधा बोल उठी-

"कैसे हो द्वारकाधीश ??"

जो राधा उन्हें कान्हा कान्हा कह के बुलाती थी
 उसके मुख से द्वारकाधीश का संबोधन कृष्ण को भीतर तक घायल कर गया 

 फिर भी किसी तरह अपने आप को संभाल लिया

 और बोले राधा से ... 

 "मै तो तुम्हारे लिए आज भी कान्हा हूँ
 तुम तो द्वारकाधीश मत कहो!

आओ बैठते है ....
कुछ मै अपनी कहता हूँ 
 कुछ तुम अपनी कहो

 सच कहूँ राधा 
 जब जब भी तुम्हारी याद आती थी
 इन आँखों से आँसुओं की बुँदे निकल आती थी..." 

बोली राधा - 
"मेरे साथ ऐसा कुछ नहीं हुआ
 ना तुम्हारी याद आई ना कोई आंसू बहा
 क्यूंकि हम तुम्हे कभी भूले ही कहाँ थे जो तुम याद आते

 इन आँखों में सदा तुम रहते थे
 कहीं आँसुओं के साथ निकल ना जाओ
 इसलिए रोते भी नहीं थे

 प्रेम के अलग होने पर तुमने क्या खोया
 इसका इक आइना दिखाऊं आपको ?

कुछ कडवे सच , प्रश्न सुन पाओ तो सुनाऊ?

कभी सोचा इस तरक्की में तुम कितने पिछड़ गए
 यमुना के मीठे पानी से जिंदगी शुरू की और समुन्द्र के खारे पानी तक पहुच गए ?

एक ऊँगली पर चलने वाले सुदर्शन चक्रपर भरोसा कर लिया 
 और
 दसों उँगलियों पर चलने वाली
 बांसुरी को भूल गए ?

कान्हा जब तुम प्रेम से जुड़े थे तो ....
जो ऊँगली गोवर्धन पर्वत उठाकर लोगों को विनाश से बचाती थी
 प्रेम से अलग होने पर वही ऊँगली
 क्या क्या रंग दिखाने लगी ? 
सुदर्शन चक्र उठाकर विनाश के काम आने लगी

 कान्हा और द्वारकाधीश में
 क्या फर्क होता है बताऊँ ? 

कान्हा होते तो तुम सुदामा के घर जाते
 सुदामा तुम्हारे घर नहीं आता

 युद्ध में और प्रेम में यही तो फर्क होता है
 युद्ध में आप मिटाकर जीतते हैं
 और प्रेम में आप मिटकर जीतते हैं 

 कान्हा प्रेम में डूबा हुआ आदमी
 दुखी तो रह सकता है
 पर किसी को दुःख नहीं देता

 आप तो कई कलाओं के स्वामी हो
 स्वप्न दूर द्रष्टा हो
 गीता जैसे ग्रन्थ के दाता हो

 पर आपने क्या निर्णय किया
 अपनी पूरी सेना कौरवों को सौंप दी?
और अपने आपको पांडवों के साथ कर लिया ? 

सेना तो आपकी प्रजा थी
 राजा तो पालाक होता है
 उसका रक्षक होता है

 आप जैसा महा ज्ञानी
 उस रथ को चला रहा था जिस पर बैठा अर्जुन
 आपकी प्रजा को ही मार रहा था
 आपनी प्रजा को मरते देख
 आपमें करूणा नहीं जगी ? 

क्यूंकि आप प्रेम से शून्य हो चुके थे

 आज भी धरती पर जाकर देखो 

 अपनी द्वारकाधीश वाळी छवि को
 ढूंढते रह जाओगे 
 हर घर हर मंदिर में
 मेरे साथ ही खड़े नजर आओगे

 आज भी मै मानती हूँ 

 लोग गीता के ज्ञान की बात करते हैं
 उनके महत्व की बात करते है

 मगर धरती के लोग
 युद्ध वाले द्वारकाधीश पर नहीं, i.
प्रेम वाले कान्हा पर भरोसा करते हैं

 गीता में मेरा दूर दूर तक नाम भी नहीं है, 
पर आज भी लोग उसके समापन पर " राधे राधे" करते है

----------


## garima

चिड़ा और चिड़ी की प्रेम कहानी


एक दिन चिड़िया बोली - मुझे छोड़ कर कभी उड़ तो नहीं जाओगे ?

चिड़ा ने कहा - उड़
जाऊं तो तुम पकड़ लेना.

चिड़िया-मैं तुम्हें पकड़
तो सकती हूँ,
पर फिर पा तो नहीं सकती!

यह सुन चिड़े की आँखों में आंसू आ गए और उसने अपने पंख तोड़ दिए और बोला अब हम
हमेशा साथ रहेंगे,

लेकिन एक दिन जोर से तूफान आया,
चिड़िया उड़ने लगी तभी चिड़ा बोला तुम उड़
जाओ मैं नहीं उड़ सकता !!

चिड़िया- अच्छा अपना ख्याल रखना, कहकर
उड़ गई !

जब तूफान थमा और चिड़िया वापस
आई तो उसने देखा की चिड़ा मर चुका था
और एक डाली पर लिखा था.....
""काश वो एक बार तो कहती कि मैं तुम्हें
नहीं छोड़ सकती""
तो शायद मैं तूफ़ान आने से
पहले नहीं मरता ।

----------


## sanjaychatu

> चिड़ा और चिड़ी की प्रेम कहानी
> 
> 
> एक दिन चिड़िया बोली - मुझे छोड़ कर कभी उड़ तो नहीं जाओगे ?
> 
> चिड़ा ने कहा - उड़
> जाऊं तो तुम पकड़ लेना.
> 
> चिड़िया-मैं तुम्हें पकड़
> ...


बहुत अच्छी लघु कथा , दिल को छू गई 

प्यार का फ़र्ज़ , ,,,,,,,,,,,,


चिड़ा  निभा गया , 
चिड़िया भूल गई , ,,,  लेकिन क्यों ,,,,, सोचने की बात है। 


चिड़े की जान चली गई , दोषी कौन  है ? 
ऐसा तो नहीं की चिड़ा ही दोषी है अपनी जान गवाने का 


एक और बात , ,,,,,,, आपने पंख "किसी" के लिए तोड़ लेने से पहले हमेशा जांच ले की "वो भी " इस काबिल  है की उसके लिए "अपने पंख" तोड़ लिए जाये। 
या फिर कोई गलत चयन /  बचपना / मचोर बुद्धि की कमी  , जिसमे शायद "चिड़ा" ब्रमित हो अपनी जान ही गवा बैठा

----------


## sanjaychatu

> कृष्णा से द्वारकाधीश 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> कृष्ण और राधा स्वर्ग में विचरण करते हुए  
>  अचानक एक दुसरे के सामने आ गए
> 
>  विचलित से कृष्ण- 
> ...


अति उत्तम लघु कथा , 
रेपो आपको , 
निसंदेह प्रेम सर्वोपरि है ,   . कान्हा के द्वारिकाधीश रूप पे भी भारी।   त्रिदेवो को भी वश में करने जैसा सर्वदा शक्तिशाली स्वरुप  है इसका


पर कभी कभी यही प्रेम  इतना निर्बल और दयनीय क्यों हो जाता है।  


मेरा मानना है की प्रेम की पूरी  संपादन शक्ति  सुपात्र के चयन और प्रेमी के मन की  निर्मलता / पवित्रता पे निर्भर है ,  
कुपात्र को प्रेम , या प्रेमी की मलीनता , प्रेम और प्रेमी  को असहाय  दुर्बल और दयनीय   बना देती है , हँसी का पात्र बना देती है।  


 बोलो ,,, राधे,,, राधे

----------


## anita

> अति उत्तम लघु कथा , 
> रेपो आपको , 
> निसंदेह प्रेम सर्वोपरि है ,   . कान्हा के द्वारिकाधीश रूप पे भी भारी।   त्रिदेवो को भी वश में करने जैसा सर्वदा शक्तिशाली स्वरुप  है इसका
> 
> 
> पर कभी कभी यही प्रेम  इतना निर्बल और दयनीय क्यों हो जाता है।  
> 
> 
> मेरा मानना है की प्रेम की पूरी  संपादन शक्ति  सुपात्र के चयन और प्रेमी के मन की  निर्मलता / पवित्रता पे निर्भर है ,  
> ...





हो काल गति से परे चिरंतन,
अभी यहाँ थे अभी यही हो।

कभी धरा पर कभी गगन में,
कभी कहाँ थे कभी कहीं हो।

तुम्हारी राधा को भान है तुम,
सकल चराचर में हो समाये।

बस एक मेरा है भाग्य मोहन,
कि जिसमें होकर भी तुम नहीं हो।

न द्वारका में मिलें बिराजे,
बिरज की गलियों में भी नहीं हो।

न योगियों के हो ध्यान में तुम,
अहम जड़े ज्ञान में नहीं हो।

तुम्हें ये जग ढूँढता है मोहन,
मगर इसे ये खबर नहीं है।

बस एक मेरा है भाग्य मोहन,
अगर कहीं हो तो तुम यही हो।

----------


## garima

> हो काल गति से परे चिरंतन,
> अभी यहाँ थे अभी यही हो।
> 
> कभी धरा पर कभी गगन में,
> कभी कहाँ थे कभी कहीं हो।
> 
> तुम्हारी राधा को भान है तुम,
> सकल चराचर में हो समाये।
> 
> ...



बहुत बहुत बहुत खूब अनीता जी।
मेरे दिल को छूती लाइन।
मेरे कृष्णा पे लिखी हर बात का महत्त्व।
बहुत खूबसूरत  लास्ट लाइन 
मेरा भाग्य मोहन

----------


## garima

।।।भाग्य का फल।।।

 

एक व्यक्ति एक दिन बिना बताए काम पर नहीं गया.....
मालिक ने,सोचा इस कि तन्खाह बढ़ा दी जाये तो यह
और दिल्चसपी से काम करेगा.....
और उसकी तन्खाह बढ़ा दी....
अगली बार जब उसको तन्खाह से ज़्यादा पैसे दिये
तो वह कुछ नही बोला चुपचाप पैसे रख लिये.....
कुछ महीनों बाद वह फिर ग़ैर हाज़िर हो गया......
मालिक को बहुत ग़ुस्सा आया.....
सोचा इसकी तन्खाह बढ़ाने का क्या फायदा हुआ
यह नहीं सुधरेगाऔर उस ने बढ़ी हुई
तन्खाह कम कर दी और इस बार उसको पहले वाली ही
तन्खाह दी......
वह इस बार भी चुपचाप ही रहा और
ज़बान से कुछ ना बोला....
तब मालिक को बड़ा ताज्जुब हुआ....
उसने उससे पूछा कि जब मैने तुम्हारे ग़ैरहाज़िर होने के बाद तुम्हारी तन्खाह बढा कर दी तुम कुछ नही बोले और आज तुम्हारी ग़ैर हाज़री पर तन्खाह
कम कर के दी फिर भी खामोश ही रहे.....!!
इस की क्या वजह है..? उसने जवाब दिया....जब मै पहले
ग़ैर हाज़िर हुआ था तो मेरे घर एक बच्चा पैदा हुआ था....!!
आपने मेरी तन्खाह बढ़ा कर दी तो मै समझ गया.....
परमात्मा ने उस बच्चे के पोषण का हिस्सा भेज दिया है......
और जब दोबारा मै ग़ैर हाजिर हुआ तो मेरी माता जी
का निधन हो गया था...जब आप ने मेरी तन्खाह कम
दी तो मैने यह मान लिया की मेरी माँ अपने हिस्से का
अपने साथ ले गयीं.....
फिर मै इस तनख्वाह की ख़ातिर क्यों परेशान होऊँ
जिस का ज़िम्मा ख़ुद परमात्मा ने ले रखा है......!!
: एक खूबसूरत सोच :
अगर कोई पूछे जिंदगी में क्या खोया और क्या पाया,
तो बेशक कहना, जो कुछ खोया वो मेरी नादानी थी और जो भी पाया वो प्रभू की मेहेरबानी थी, खुबसूरत रिश्ता है मेरा और भगवान के बीच में, ज्यादा मैं मांगता. नहीं और कम वो देता नहीं..

----------


## garima

।।सफल जीवन का राज।।

एक औरत ने तीन संतों को अपने घर के सामने 
देखा। वह उन्हें जानती नहीं थी।

औरत ने कहा – 
“कृपया भीतर आइये और भोजन करिए।”

संत बोले – “क्या तुम्हारे पति घर पर हैं?”

औरत – “नहीं, वे अभी बाहर गए हैं।”

संत –“हम तभी भीतर आयेंगे जब वह घर पर 
हों।”

शाम को उस औरत का पति घर आया और 
औरत ने उसे यह सब बताया।

पति – “जाओ और उनसे कहो कि मैं घर
आ गया हूँ और उनको आदर सहित बुलाओ।”

औरत बाहर गई और उनको भीतर आने के 
लिए कहा।

संत बोले – “हम सब किसी भी घर में एक साथ
नहीं जाते।”

“पर क्यों?” – औरत ने पूछा।

उनमें से एक संत ने कहा – “मेरा नाम धन है” 

फ़िर दूसरे संतों की ओर इशारा कर के कहा –
“इन दोनों के नाम सफलता और प्रेम हैं। 

हममें से कोई एक ही भीतर आ सकता है। 

आप घर के अन्य सदस्यों से मिलकर तय कर 
लें कि भीतर किसे निमंत्रित करना है।”

औरत ने भीतर जाकर अपने पति को यह सब 
बताया। 

उसका पति बहुत प्रसन्न हो गया और 

बोला –“यदि ऐसा है तो हमें धन को आमंत्रित
करना चाहिए। 
हमारा घर खुशियों से भर जाएगा।”

पत्नी – “मुझे लगता है कि हमें सफलता को 
आमंत्रित करना चाहिए।”

उनकी बेटी दूसरे कमरे से यह सब सुन रही थी। 
वह उनके पास आई और बोली – 
“मुझे लगता है कि हमें प्रेम को आमंत्रित करना 
चाहिए। प्रेम से बढ़कर कुछ भी नहीं हैं।”

“तुम ठीक कहती हो, हमें प्रेम
को ही बुलाना चाहिए” – उसके माता-पिता ने
कहा।

औरत घर के बाहर गई और उसने संतों से पूछा – 
“आप में से जिनका नाम प्रेम है वे कृपया घर में 
प्रवेश कर भोजन गृहण करें।”

प्रेम घर की ओर बढ़ चले। 

बाकी के दो संत भी उनके
पीछे चलने लगे।

औरत ने आश्चर्य से उन दोनों से पूछा – 
“मैंने
तो सिर्फ़ प्रेम को आमंत्रित किया था। आप लोग
भीतर क्यों जा रहे हैं?”

उनमें से एक ने कहा – “यदि आपने धन और 
सफलता में से किसी एक को आमंत्रित किया होता 
तो केवल वही भीतर जाता। 

आपने प्रेम को आमंत्रित किया है। 

प्रेम कभी अकेला नहीं जाता। 
प्रेम जहाँ-जहाँ जाता है, धन और सफलता 
उसके पीछे जाते हैं।


प्रेम बाटें, प्रेम दें और प्रेम लें 

क्यों कि प्रेम ही 
सफल जीवन का राज है।

----------


## garima

पहचान



जिस पल आपकी मृत्यु हो जाती है, उसी पल से आपकी पहचान एक "बॉडी" बन जाती है।
अरे
"बॉडी" लेकर आइये, 
"बॉडी" को उठाइये,
"बॉडी" को सूलाइये 
ऐसे शब्दो से आपको पूकारा जाता है, वे लोग भी आपको आपके नाम से नही पुकारते ,
जिन्हे प्रभावित करने के लिये आपने अपनी पूरी जिंदगी खर्च कर दी।

इसीलिए निर्मिती" को नही
निर्माता" को  प्रभावित करने के लिये जीवन जियो।

जीवन मे आने वाले हर चूनौती को स्वीकार  करे।......
अपनी पसंद की चिजो के लिये खर्चा किजिये।......
इतना हंसिये के पेट दर्द हो जाये।....

आप कितना भी बूरा नाचते हो ,
फिर भी नाचिये।......
उस खूशी को महसूस किजिये।......
फोटोज् के लिये पागलों वाली पोज् दिजिये।......
बिलकुल छोटे बच्चे बन जायिये।

क्योंकि मृत्यु जिंदगी का सबसे बड़ा लॉस नहीं है।
लॉस तो वो है 
के आप जिंदा होकर भी आपके अंदर जिंदगी जीने की आस खत्म हो चूकी है।.....

हर पल को खूशी से जीने को ही जिंदगी कहते है।
"जिंदगी है छोटी," हर पल में खुश हूं,
"काम में खुश हूं," आराम में खुश हू,

"आज पनीर नहीं," दाल में ही खुश हूं,
"आज गाड़ी नहीं," पैदल ही खुश हूं,

"दोस्तों का साथ नहीं," अकेला ही खुश हूं,
"आज कोई नाराज है," उसके इस अंदाज से ही खुश हूं,

"जिस को देख नहीं सकता," उसकी आवाज से ही खुश हूं,
"जिसको पा नहीं सकता," उसको सोच कर ही खुश हूं,

"बीता हुआ कल जा चुका है," उसकी मीठी याद में ही खुश हूं,
"आने वाले कल का पता नहीं," इंतजार में ही खुश हूं,

"हंसता हुआ बीत रहा है पल," आज में ही खुश हूं,
"जिंदगी है छोटी," हर पल में खुश हूं,

अगर दिल को छुआ, तो जवाब देना,
वरना बिना जवाब के भी खुश हूं..!!

----------


## anita

सुन्दर, अति सुन्दर

----------


## garima

Enjoy An Inspiring Story 

           दौड़ /RACE

एक दस वर्षीय लड़का रोज अपने पिता के साथ पास की पहाड़ी पर सैर को जाता था।

एक दिन लड़के ने कहा, “पिताजी चलिए आज हम दौड़ लगाते हैं, जो पहले चोटी पे लगी उस झंडी को छू लेगा वो रेस जीत जाएगा!”

पिताजी तैयार हो गए।

दूरी काफी थी, दोनों ने धीरे-धीरे दौड़ना शुरू किया।

कुछ देर दौड़ने के बाद पिताजी अचानक ही रुक गए।

“क्या हुआ पापा, आप अचानक रुक क्यों गए, आपने अभी से हार मान ली क्या?”, लड़का मुस्कुराते हुए बोला।

“नहीं-नहीं, मेरे जूते में कुछ कंकड़ पड़ गए हैं, बस उन्ही को निकालने के लिए रुका हूँ।”, पिताजी बोले।

लड़का बोला, “अरे, कंकड़ तो मेरे भी जूतों में पड़े हैं, पर अगर मैं रुक गया तो रेस हार जाऊँगा…”, और ये कहता हुआ वह तेजी से आगे भागा।

पिताजी भी कंकड़ निकाल कर आगे बढे, लड़का बहुत आगे निकल चुका था, पर अब उसे  पाँव में दर्द का एहसास हो रहा था, और उसकी गति भी घटती जा रही थी। धीरे-धीरे पिताजी भी उसके करीब आने लगे थे।

लड़के के पैरों में तकलीफ देख पिताजी पीछे से चिल्लाये,” क्यों नहीं तुम भी अपने कंकड़ निकाल लेते हो?”

“मेरे पास इसके लिए टाइम नहीं है !”, लड़का बोला और दौड़ता रहा।

कुछ ही देर में पिताजी उससे आगे निकल गए।

चुभते कंकडों की वजह से लड़के की तकलीफ बहुत बढ़ चुकी थी और अब उससे चला नहीं जा रहा था, वह रुकते-रुकते चीखा, “पापा, अब मैं और नहीं दौड़ सकता!”

पिताजी जल्दी से दौड़कर वापस आये और अपने बेटे के जूते खोले, देखा तो पाँव से खून निकल रहा था। वे  झटपट उसे घर ले गए और मरहम-पट्टी की।

जब दर्द कुछ कम हो गया तो उन्होंने ने समझाया,” बेटे, मैंने आपसे कहा था न कि पहले अपने कंकडों को निकाल लो फिर 
दौड़ो।”

“मैंने सोचा मैं रुकुंगा तो रेस हार जाऊँगा !”,बेटा बोला।

“ ऐसा नही है बेटा, अगर हमारी लाइफ में कोई प्रॉब्लम आती है तो हमे उसे ये कह कर टालना नहीं चाहिए कि अभी हमारे पास समय नहीं है। दरअसल होता क्या है, जब हम किसी समस्या की अनदेखी करते हैं तो वो धीरे-धीरे और बड़ी होती जाती है और अंततः हमें जितना नुक्सान पहुंचा सकती थी उससे कहीं अधिक नुक्सान पहुंचा देती है। तुम्हे पत्थर निकालने में मुश्किल से 1 मिनट का समय लगता पर अब उस 1 मिनट के बदले तुम्हे 1 हफ्ते तक दर्द सहना होगा। “ पिताजी ने अपनी बात पूरी की।

:

----------


## anita

> Enjoy An Inspiring Story 
> 
>            दौड़ /RACE
> 
> एक दस वर्षीय लड़का रोज अपने पिता के साथ पास की पहाड़ी पर सैर को जाता था।
> 
> एक दिन लड़के ने कहा, “पिताजी चलिए आज हम दौड़ लगाते हैं, जो पहले चोटी पे लगी उस झंडी को छू लेगा वो रेस जीत जाएगा!”
> 
> पिताजी तैयार हो गए।
> ...




सुन्दर कहानी ......

----------


## pyasa_sawan

> Enjoy An Inspiring Story 
> 
>            दौड़ /RACE
> 
> एक दस वर्षीय लड़का रोज अपने पिता के साथ पास की पहाड़ी पर सैर को जाता था।
> 
> एक दिन लड़के ने कहा, “पिताजी चलिए आज हम दौड़ लगाते हैं, जो पहले चोटी पे लगी उस झंडी को छू लेगा वो रेस जीत जाएगा!”
> 
> पिताजी तैयार हो गए।
> ...


Beautiful ..........

----------


## kamalk718

kam se kam kahani ke ant me lekhak ka naam jarur likhe

----------


## kamalk718

achchi aur prerna dayak kahani

----------


## garima

> achchi aur prerna dayak kahani


Dhanyawad ji

----------


## garima

. ((( वृन्दावन के चींटें ))))
एक सच्ची घटना सुनिए एक संत की
वे एक बार वृन्दावन गए वहाँ कुछ दिन घूमे फिरे दर्शन किए
जब वापस लौटने का मन किया तो सोचा भगवान् को भोग लगा कर कुछ प्रसाद लेता चलूँ..
.
संत ने रामदाने के कुछ लड्डू ख़रीदे मंदिर गए.. प्रसाद चढ़ाया और आश्रम में आकर सो गए.. सुबह ट्रेन पकड़नी थी
.
अगले दिन ट्रेन से चले.. सुबह वृन्दावन से चली ट्रेन को मुगलसराय स्टेशन तक आने में शाम हो गयी..
.
संत ने सोचा.. अभी पटना तक जाने में तीन चार घंटे और लगेंगे.. भूख लग रही है.. मुगलसराय में ट्रेन आधे घंटे रूकती है.. 
.
चलो हाथ पैर धोकर संध्या वंदन करके कुछ पा लिया जाय..
.
संत ने हाथ पैर धोया और लड्डू खाने के लिए डिब्बा खोला..
.
उन्होंने देखा लड्डू में चींटे लगे हुए थे.. उन्होंने चींटों को हटाकर एक दो लड्डू खा लिए
.
बाकी बचे लड्डू प्रसाद बाँट दूंगा ये सोच कर छोड़ दिए
.
पर कहते हैं न संत ह्रदय नवनीत समाना
.
बेचारे को लड्डुओं से अधिक उन चींटों की चिंता सताने लगी..
.
सोचने लगे.. ये चींटें वृन्दावन से इस मिठाई के डिब्बे में आए हैं..
.
बेचारे इतनी दूर तक ट्रेन में मुगलसराय तक आ गए
.
कितने भाग्यशाली थे.. इनका जन्म वृन्दावन में हुआ था, 
.
अब इतनी दूर से पता नहीं कितने दिन या कितने जन्म लग जाएँगे इनको वापस पहुंचने में..!
.
पता नहीं ब्रज की धूल इनको फिर कभी मिल भी पाएगी या नहीं..!!
.
मैंने कितना बड़ा पाप कर दिया.. इनका वृन्दावन छुड़वा दिया
.
नहीं मुझे वापस जाना होगा..
.
और संत ने उन चींटों को वापस उसी मिठाई के डिब्बे में सावधानी से रखा.. और वृन्दावन की ट्रेन पकड़ ली।
.
उसी मिठाई की दूकान के पास गए डिब्बा धरती पर रखा.. और हाथ जोड़ लिए
.
मेरे भाग्य में नहीं कि तेरे ब्रज में रह सकूँ तो मुझे कोई अधिकार भी नहीं कि जिसके भाग्य में ब्रज की धूल लिखी है उसे दूर कर सकूँ
.
दूकानदार ने देखा तो आया..
.
महाराज चीटें लग गए तो कोई बात नहीं आप दूसरी मिठाई तौलवा लो..
.
संत ने कहा.. भईया मिठाई में कोई कमी नहीं थी
.
इन हाथों से पाप होते होते रह गया उसी का प्रायश्चित कर रहा हूँ..!
.
दुकानदार ने जब सारी बात जानी तो उस संत के पैरों के पास बैठ गया.. भावुक हो गया
.
इधर दुकानदार रो रहा था... उधर संत की आँखें गीली हो रही थीं!!
.
बात भाव की है.. बात उस निर्मल मन की है.. बात ब्रज की है.. बात मेरे वृन्दावन की है.. 
.
बात मेरे नटवर नागर और उनकी राधारानी की है.. बात मेरे कृष्ण की राजधानी की है।

बूझो तो बहुत कुछ है.. नहीं तो बस पागलपन है.. बस एक कहानी

          घर से जब भी बाहर जाये
 तो घर में विराजमान अपने प्रभु से जरूर   
                 मिलकर जाएं
                       और
 जब लौट कर आए तो उनसे जरूर मिले
                    क्योंकि
 उनको भी आपके घर लौटने का इंतजार     
                    रहता है
*"घर" में यह नियम बनाइए की जब भी आप घर से बाहर निकले तो घर में मंदिर के पास दो घड़ी खड़े रह कर कहें * 
               "प्रभु चलिए..
        आपको साथ में रहना हैं"..!
     *ऐसा बोल कर ही घर से निकले *
           * क्यूँकिआप भले ही*
"लाखों की घड़ी" हाथ में क्यूँ ना पहने हो        
                      पर
  * "समय" तो "प्रभु के ही हाथ" में हैं न*

----------


## garima

✍????  *नालायक* 

देर रात अचानक ही पिता जी की तबियत बिगड़ गयी। 
आहट पाते ही उनका नालायक बेटा उनके सामने था।
माँ ड्राईवर बुलाने की बात कह रही थी, पर उसने सोचा अब इतनी रात को इतना जल्दी ड्राईवर कहाँ आ पायेगा ?????

यह कहते हुये उसने सहज जिद और अपने मजबूत कंधो के सहारे बाऊजी को कार में बिठाया और तेज़ी से हॉस्पिटल की ओर भागा।

बाउजी दर्द से कराहने के साथ ही उसे डांट भी रहे थे 

"धीरे चला नालायक, एक काम जो इससे ठीक से हो जाए।"

नालायक बोला
"आप ज्यादा बातें ना करें बाउजी, बस तेज़ साँसें लेते रहिये, हम हॉस्पिटल पहुँचने वाले हैं।"

 अस्पताल पहुँचकर उन्हे डाक्टरों की निगरानी में सौंप,वो बाहर चहलकदमी करने लगा

, बचपन से आज तक अपने लिये वो नालायक ही सुनते आया था।
उसने भी कहीं न कहीं अपने मन में यह स्वीकार कर लिया था की उसका नाम ही शायद नालायक ही हैं ।

 तभी तो स्कूल के समय से ही घर के लगभग सब लोग कहते थे की नालायक फिर से फेल हो गया। 

नालायक को अपने यहाँ कोई चपरासी भी ना रखे।

 कोई बेवकूफ ही इस नालायक को अपनी बेटी देगा। 

शादी होने के बाद भी वक्त बेवक्त सब कहते रहते हैं की इस
बेचारी के भाग्य फूटें थे जो इस नालायक के पल्ले पड़ गयी।

 हाँ बस एक माँ ही हैं जिसने उसके असल नाम को अब तक जीवित रखा है, पर आज अगर उसके बाउजी को कुछ हो गया तो शायद वे भी..

इस ख़याल के आते ही उसकी आँखे छलक गयी और वो उनके लिये हॉस्पिटल में बने एक मंदिर में प्रार्थना में डूब गया। प्रार्थना में शक्ति थी या समस्या मामूली, डाक्टरों ने सुबह सुबह ही बाऊजी को घर जाने की अनुमति दे दी।

घर लौटकर उनके कमरे में छोड़ते हुये बाऊजी एक बार फिर चीखें,

"छोड़ नालायक ! तुझे तो लगा होगा कि बूढ़ा अब लौटेगा ही नहीं।"

उदास वो उस कमरे से निकला, तो माँ  से अब रहा नहीं गया, "इतना सब तो करता है, बावजूद इसके आपके लिये वो नालायक ही है ???

विवेक और विशाल दोनो अभी तक सोये हुए हैं उन्हें तो अंदाजा तक नही हैं की रात को क्या हुआ होगा .....बहुओं ने भी शायद उन्हें बताना उचित नही समझा होगा ।

यह बिना आवाज दिये आ गया और किसी को भी परेशान नही किया 

भगवान न करे कल को कुछ अनहोनी हो जाती तो ?????

और आप हैं की ????

उसे शर्मिंदा करने और डांटने का एक भी मौका नही छोड़ते ।

कहते कहते माँ रोने लगी थी 

इस बार बाऊजी ने आश्चर्य भरी नजरों से उनकी ओर देखा और फिर नज़रें नीची करली

माँ रोते रोते बोल रही थी
अरे, क्या कमी है हमारे  बेटे में ?????

हाँ मानती हूँ पढाई में थोङा कमजोर था ....
तो क्या ????
क्या सभी होशियार ही होते हैं ??

 वो अपना परिवार, हम दोनों को, घर-मकान, पुश्तैनी कारोबार, रिश्तेदार और रिश्तेदारी सब कुछ तो बखूबी सम्भाल रहा है

 जबकि  बाकी दोनों जिन्हें आप लायक समझते हैं वो बेटे सिर्फ अपने बीबी और बच्चों के अलावा ज्यादा से ज्यादा अपने ससुराल का ध्यान रखते हैं ।

कभी पुछा आपसे की आपकी तबियत कैसी हैं ??????

और आप हैं की ....

बाऊजी बोले सरला तुम भी मेरी भावना नही समझ पाई ????

मेरे शब्द ही पकङे न ??

क्या तुझे भी यहीं लगता हैं की इतना सब के होने बाद भी  इसे बेटा कह के नहीं बुला पाने का, गले से नहीं लगा पाने का दुःख तो मुझे नही हैं ????

क्या मेरा दिल पत्थर का हैं ??????

हाँ सरला सच कहूँ दुःख तो मुझे भी होता ही है, पर उससे भी अधिक डर लगता है कि कहीं ये भी उनकी ही तरह *लायक* ना बन जाये।

इसलिए मैं इसे इसकी पूर्णताः का अहसास इसे अपने जीते जी तो कभी नही होने दूगाँ ....

माँ चौंक गई .....

ये क्या कह रहे हैं आप ???

हाँ सरला ...यहीं सच हैं 

अब तुम चाहो तो इसे मेरा स्वार्थ ही कह लो। "कहते हुये उन्होंने रोते हुए नजरे नीची किये हुए अपने हाथ माँ की तरफ जोड़ दिये जिसे माँ ने झट से अपनी हथेलियों में भर लिया।

और कहा अरे ...अरे ये आप क्या कर रहे हैं 
मुझे क्यो पाप का भागी बना रहे हैं ।
मेरी ही गलती हैं मैं आपको इतने वर्षों में भी पूरी तरह नही समझ पाई ......

और दूसरी ओर दरवाज़े पर वह नालायक खड़ा खङा यह सारी बातचीत सुन रहा था वो भी आंसुओं में तरबतर हो गया था। 

उसके मन में आया की दौड़ कर अपने बाऊजी के गले से लग जाये पर ऐसा करते ही उसके बाऊजी झेंप जाते,
यह सोच कर वो अपने कमरे की ओर दौड़ गया।

कमरे तक पहुँचा भी नही था की बाऊजी की आवाज कानों में पङी..

अरे नालायक .....वो दवाईयाँ कहा रख दी 
गाड़ी में ही छोड़ दी क्या ??????

कितना भी समझा दो इससे एक काम भी ठीक से नही होता ....

नालायक झट पट आँसू पौछते हुये गाड़ी से दवाईयाँ निकाल कर बाऊजी के कमरे की तरफ दौङ गया ।

सोशल मीडिया पर बिना लेखक के नाम से मिली इस कहानी के अज्ञात लेखक को आभार सहित ...

----------


## garima

सोच
        एक आम आदमी सुबह जागने के बाद सबसे पहले टॉयलेट जाता है, 
बाहर आ कर साबुन से हाथ धोता है,

दाँत ब्रश करता है, 

नहाता है,

कपड़े पहनकर तैयार होता है, अखबार पढता है,

नाश्ता करता है,

घर से काम के लिए निकल जाता है,

बाहर निकल कर रिक्शा करता है, फिर लोकल बस या ट्रेन में या अपनी सवारी से ऑफिस पहुँचता है,

वहाँ पूरा दिन काम करता है, साथियों के साथ चाय पीता है,
 शाम को वापिस घर के लिए निकलता है,

घर के रास्ते में 

बच्चों के लिए टॉफी, बीवी के लिए मिठाई वगैरह लेता है,

मोबाइल में रिचार्ज करवाता है, और अनेक छोटे मोटे काम निपटाते हुए घर पहुँचता है,

अब आप बताइये कि उसे दिन भर में कहीं कोई "हिन्दू" या "मुसलमान" मिला ?

क्या उसने दिन भर में किसी "हिन्दू" या "मुसलमान" पर कोई अत्याचार किया ?

उसको जो दिन भर में मिले वो थे.. अख़बार वाले भैया,

दूध वाले भैया,

रिक्शा वाले भैया,

बस कंडक्टर,

ऑफिस के मित्र,

आंगतुक,

पान वाले भैया,

चाय वाले भैया,

टॉफी की दुकान वाले भैया,

मिठाई की दूकान वाले भैया..

जब ये सब लोग भैया और मित्र हैं तो इनमें "हिन्दू" या "मुसलमान" कहाँ है ?

"क्या दिन भर में उसने किसी से पूछा कि भाई, तू "हिन्दू" है या "मुसलमान" ?

अगर तू "हिन्दू" या "मुसलमान" है तो मैं तेरी बस में सफ़र नहीं करूँगा,

तेरे हाथ की चाय नहीं पियूँगा,

तेरी दुकान से टॉफी नहीं खरीदूंगा,

क्या उसने साबुन, दूध, आटा, नमक, कपड़े, जूते, अखबार, टॉफी, मिठाई खरीदते समय किसी से ये सवाल किया था कि ये सब बनाने और उगाने वाले "हिन्दू" हैं या "मुसलमान" ?

"जब हमारी रोजमर्रा की ज़िन्दगी में मिलने वाले लोग "हिन्दू" या "मुसलमान" नहीं होते तो फिर क्या वजह है कि "चुनाव" आते ही हम "हिन्दू" या "मुसलमान" हो जाते हैं ?

समाज के तीन जहर

टीवी की बेमतलब की बहस

राजनेताओ के जहरीले बोल

और  कुछ कम्बख्त लोगो के सोशल मीडिया के भड़काऊ मैसेज 

इनसे दूर रहे तो  शायद बहुत हद तक समस्या तो हल हो ही जायेगी.

----------


## garima

. टॉपर
मैंने देखा कि कुछ माँ बाप अपने बच्चों को Topper बनाने के लिए इतना ज़्यादा अनर्गल दबाव डालते हैं
कि बच्चे का स्वाभाविक विकास ही रुक जाता है। 

आधुनिक स्कूली शिक्षा बच्चे की Evaluation और Gradening ऐसे करती है, जैसे सेब के बाग़ में सेब की खेती की जाती है।
पूरे देश के करोड़ों बच्चों को एक ही Syllabus पढ़ाया जा रहा है ..

For Example -

जंगल में सभी पशुओं को एकत्र कर सबका इम्तिहान लिया जा रहा है और पेड़ पर चढ़ने की क्षमता देख कर Rank निकाली जा रही है।

यह शिक्षा व्यवस्था, ये भूल जाती है कि इस प्रश्नपत्र में तो बेचारा हाथी का बच्चा फेल हो जाएगा और बन्दर First आ जाएगा।

अब पूरे जंगल में ये बात फैल गयी कि कामयाब वो है जो झट से पेड़ पर चढ़ जाए।

बाकी सबका जीवन व्यर्थ है।

इसलिए उन सब जानवरों के,  जिनके बच्चे कूद के झटपट पेड़ पर न चढ़ पाए, उनके लिए कोचिंग Institute खुल गए, वहां पर बच्चों को पेड़ पर चढ़ना सिखाया जाता है।

चल पड़े हाथी, जिराफ, शेर और सांड़, भैंसे और समंदर की सब मछलियाँ चल पड़ीं अपने बच्चों के साथ, Coaching institute की ओर ........

हमारा बिटवा भी पेड़ पर चढ़ेगा और हमारा नाम रोशन करेगा।

हाथी के घर लड़का हुआ ....... 
तो उसने उसे गोद में ले के कहा- "हमरी जिन्दगी का एक ही मक़सद है कि हमार बिटवा पेड़ पर चढ़ेगा।" 

और जब बिटवा पेड़ पर नहीं चढ़ पाया, तो हाथी ने सपरिवार ख़ुदकुशी कर ली।

अपने बच्चे को पहचानिए।
वो क्या है, ये जानिये।

हाथी है या शेर ,चीता, लकडबग्घा , जिराफ ऊँट है
या मछली , या फिर हंस , मोर या कोयल ?
क्या पता वो चींटी ही हो ?

और यदि चींटी है आपका बच्चा, तो हताश निराश न हों।
चींटी धरती का सबसे परिश्रमी जीव है और अपने खुद के वज़न की तुलना में एक हज़ार गुना ज्यादा वजन उठा सकती है। 

इसलिए अपने बच्चों की क्षमता को परखें और जीवन में आगे बढ़ने के लिए प्रोत्साहित करें.... ना कि भेड़ चाल चलाते हुए उसे हतोत्साहित करें ......

SAVE HUMAN BEHAVIOR FIRST...

Parents love your kids as they are

*"क्योंकि किसी को शहनाई बजाने पर भी भारत रत्न से नवाज़ा गया है"*

----------


## garima

???? *प्रणाम का महत्व* ????
????????????????????????????????

       *महाभारत का युद्ध चल रहा था -*
     *एक दिन दुर्योधन के व्यंग्य से आहत होकर "भीष्म पितामह" घोषणा कर देते हैं कि -*

       *"मैं कल पांडवों का वध कर दूँगा"*

        *उनकी घोषणा का पता चलते ही पांडवों के शिविर में बेचैनी बढ़ गई -*

    *भीष्म की क्षमताओं के बारे में सभी को पता था इसलिए सभी किसी अनिष्ट की आशंका से परेशान हो गए|*        *तब -*
  *श्रीकृष्ण ने द्रौपदी से कहा अभी मेरे साथ चलो -*

   *श्रीकृष्ण द्रौपदी को लेकर सीधे भीष्म पितामह के शिविर में पहुँच गए -*

  *शिविर के बाहर खड़े होकर उन्होंने द्रोपदी से कहा कि - अन्दर जाकर पितामह को प्रणाम करो -*

      *द्रौपदी ने अन्दर जाकर पितामह भीष्म को प्रणाम किया तो उन्होंने* - 
    *"अखंड सौभाग्यवती भव" का आशीर्वाद दे दिया , फिर उन्होंने द्रोपदी से पूछा कि !!*

   *"वत्स, तुम इतनी रात में अकेली यहाँ कैसे आई हो, क्या तुमको श्रीकृष्ण यहाँ लेकर आये है" ?*

  *तब द्रोपदी ने कहा कि -*
     *"हां और वे कक्ष के बाहर खड़े हैं" तब भीष्म भी कक्ष के बाहर आ गए और दोनों ने एक दूसरे से प्रणाम किया -*

*भीष्म ने कहा -*

*"मेरे एक वचन को मेरे ही दूसरे वचन से काट देने का काम श्रीकृष्ण ही कर सकते है"*

   *शिविर से वापस लौटते समय श्रीकृष्ण ने द्रौपदी से कहा कि -*

     *"तुम्हारे एक बार जाकर पितामह को प्रणाम करने से तुम्हारे पतियों को जीवनदान मिल गया है "* -

      *" अगर तुम प्रतिदिन भीष्म, धृतराष्ट्र, द्रोणाचार्य, आदि को प्रणाम करती होती और दुर्योधन- दुःशासन, आदि की पत्नियां भी पांडवों को प्रणाम करती होंती, तो शायद इस युद्ध की नौबत ही न आती "* -
*......तात्पर्य्......*

       *वर्तमान में हमारे घरों में जो इतनी समस्याए हैं उनका भी मूल कारण यही है कि -*

    *"जाने अनजाने अक्सर घर के बड़ों की उपेक्षा हो जाती है "*

    *" यदि घर के बच्चे और बहुएँ प्रतिदिन घर के सभी बड़ों को प्रणाम कर उनका आशीर्वाद लें तो, शायद किसी भी घर में कभी कोई क्लेश न हो "*

     *बड़ों के दिए आशीर्वाद कवच की तरह काम करते हैं उनको कोई "अस्त्र-शस्त्र" नहीं भेद सकता ।

              *क्योंकि*:-

        *प्रणाम प्रेम है।*
        *प्रणाम अनुशासन है।*
        *प्रणाम शीतलता है।*                  
        *प्रणाम आदर सिखाता है।*
        *प्रणाम से सुविचार आते है।*
        *प्रणाम झुकना सिखाता है।*
        *प्रणाम क्रोध मिटाता है।*
        *प्रणाम आँसू धो देता है।*
        *प्रणाम अहंकार मिटाता है।*
        *प्रणाम हमारी संस्कृति है।*

----------


## sanjaychatu

> ???? *प्रणाम का महत्व* ????
> ????????????????????????????????
> 
>        *महाभारत का युद्ध चल रहा था -*
>      *एक दिन दुर्योधन के व्यंग्य से आहत होकर "भीष्म पितामह" घोषणा कर देते हैं कि -*
> 
>        *"मैं कल पांडवों का वध कर दूँगा"*
> 
>         *उनकी घोषणा का पता चलते ही पांडवों के शिविर में बेचैनी बढ़ गई -*
> ...


इसी लिए में आपको सदा प्रणाम करता हु जी !

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> . ((( वृन्दावन के चींटें ))))
> एक सच्ची घटना सुनिए एक संत की
> वे एक बार वृन्दावन गए वहाँ कुछ दिन घूमे फिरे दर्शन किए
> जब वापस लौटने का मन किया तो सोचा भगवान् को भोग लगा कर कुछ प्रसाद लेता चलूँ..
> .
> संत ने रामदाने के कुछ लड्डू ख़रीदे मंदिर गए.. प्रसाद चढ़ाया और आश्रम में आकर सो गए.. सुबह ट्रेन पकड़नी थी
> .
> अगले दिन ट्रेन से चले.. सुबह वृन्दावन से चली ट्रेन को मुगलसराय स्टेशन तक आने में शाम हो गयी..
> .
> ...


प्रणाम गरिमाजी,

अति उत्तम, बहुत ही सुंदर कथा, आपको रेपो अर्पीत है। 

भक्त की भावना के संबंध में आपने जो कथा सुनाई है वह एक भक्त ही जान सकता है। मेरा मन भावविभोर हो गया आपकी यह लघुकथा सुनकर। विवेकानंदजी और मीराबाई मेरे जीवन के उत्तम ज्ञानि और भक्त का स्थान रखते है। उनकी जीवन से मेरे जीवन में जो परिवर्तन आया है वह कहा नही जाता।  जब भी कोई इन दोनों के लिए कुच कहता है तो मुजे बहुत अच्छा लगता है। इस जीवन में प्रेम-भाव-भक्ति के अलावा और कुच करने कि जरुरत भी नही है चाहे वह योग हो या तंत्र। मीरा के राम सीरीज के तहत मैं यहा पर एक सुंदर भजन रखना चाहुगाँ आशा रखता हुं वह आप सब को पसंद आयेगा।

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaNc...p1YYJdRr7LzJPt

----------


## garima

> प्रणाम गरिमाजी,
> 
> अति उत्तम, बहुत ही सुंदर कथा, आपको रेपो अर्पीत है। 
> 
> भक्त की भावना के संबंध में आपने जो कथा सुनाई है वह एक भक्त ही जान सकता है। मेरा मन भावविभोर हो गया आपकी यह लघुकथा सुनकर। विवेकानंदजी और मीराबाई मेरे जीवन के उत्तम ज्ञानि और भक्त का स्थान रखते है। उनकी जीवन से मेरे जीवन में जो परिवर्तन आया है वह कहा नही जाता।  जब भी कोई इन दोनों के लिए कुच कहता है तो मुजे बहुत अच्छा लगता है। इस जीवन में प्रेम-भाव-भक्ति के अलावा और कुच करने कि जरुरत भी नही है चाहे वह योग हो या तंत्र। मीरा के राम सीरीज के तहत मैं यहा पर एक सुंदर भजन रखना चाहुगाँ आशा रखता हुं वह आप सब को पसंद आयेगा।
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaNc...p1YYJdRr7LzJPt


जी धन्यवाद 
अच्छा लगा जान के की कोई आज के टाइम में भी इन सबमे in trest लेता है 
बहुत अच्छा भजन है रमैया बिनी उ दुख पावे सच है और भी कुछ है जिसे मैं जरूर सुनुगी।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> 


धन्यवाद प्रियवर।

आपको भी इन सब में रुची है यह देखकर अच्छा लगा।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> जी धन्यवाद 
> अच्छा लगा जान के की कोई आज के टाइम में भी इन सबमे in trest लेता है 
> बहुत अच्छा भजन है रमैया बिनी उ दुख पावे सच है और भी कुछ है जिसे मैं जरूर सुनुगी।


जरुर देखीये, कविता कृष्णामूर्तिजी की आवाज में यह सीरीज बहुत ही अच्छी है। यह भजनों की रचना मीराबाईने अयोध्याय में रहकर की थी। अपने परिवारोजनों से दुःखी हो कर उन्होने श्री तुलसीदासजी को एक पत्र लिखा, उसमें उन्होने अपनी दुःखभरी व्यस्था सुनाई, श्री तुलसीदासजीने उसे कहा अगर राम और आपके बीच कोई आता है तो उसे एक तीनके की तरह छोड देना चाहिए। बाद में मीराबीई अरोध्याय में काभी समय रही वही उन्होने यह रचनाओं को किया था। वैदांत की नजरीये से यहा से मीराबीई की भक्ति में ज्ञान का भी आर्विभाव होजाता है।

रही उनसब में रुची रखनेवाली बात तो, हमे सिर्फ पतानही होता है।

----------


## garima

. 

*ENJOY "HOW TO GET PEACE OF MIND ?"*

*FORGIVE AND FORGET*

Buddha is passing by and Someone abuses him  . He listens calmly and then turns to Ananda and says - " Ananda , this was a long overdue debt . Now it is paid . In some past life I must have abused him . Now the debt is settled...

" Thank you , friend ." Buddha said to the man . "Now the account is closed . I am not going to react . " 

Buddha says , "Reaction is rebirth . If you react , you will have to be born again and again because you are in a chain . Accounts are not closed . Every thing is open . "

*GREAT PHILOSOPHY an The PERFECT FORMULA for INNER PEACE*

*TRUTH OF LIFE*

*The MORE you “LEAVE”...*
*The MORE you “LIVE”...*

Om Shanti .

Brahmakumaris .

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> . 
> 
> *ENJOY "HOW TO GET PEACE OF MIND ?"*
> 
> *FORGIVE AND FORGET*
> 
> Buddha is passing by and Someone abuses him  . He listens calmly and then turns to Ananda and says - " Ananda , this was a long overdue debt . Now it is paid . In some past life I must have abused him . Now the debt is settled...
> 
> " Thank you , friend ." Buddha said to the man . "Now the account is closed . I am not going to react . " 
> ...


बहुत ही सुंदर।

----------


## sanjaychatu

> . 
> 
> *ENJOY "HOW TO GET PEACE OF MIND ?"*
> 
> *FORGIVE AND FORGET*
> 
> Buddha is passing by and Someone abuses him  . He listens calmly and then turns to Ananda and says - " Ananda , this was a long overdue debt . Now it is paid . In some past life I must have abused him . Now the debt is settled...
> 
> " Thank you , friend ." Buddha said to the man . "Now the account is closed . I am not going to react . " 
> ...


इसी लिए कहता हु , कम लड़ा करो मुझसे . 

एडवांस में " Om Shanti ."
अब कुछ सुविचार - 
गुस्सा करने से खुद की ही हानी होती है .
और मारने दौड़ना तो महा पाप के बराबर है .
भगवान् आपकी सारे पापो से रक्षा करे .

----------


## garima

> इसी लिए कहता हु , कम लड़ा करो मुझसे . 
> 
> एडवांस में " Om Shanti ."
> अब कुछ सुविचार - 
> गुस्सा करने से खुद की ही हानी होती है .
> और मारने दौड़ना तो महा पाप के बराबर है .
> भगवान् आपकी सारे पापो से रक्षा करे .


Om shanti
Shiv baba bless u.

----------


## garima

माँ
एक औरत थी,
जो अंधी थी❗
जिसके कारण उसके बेटे को
स्कूल
में बच्चे चिढाते थे❗
कि अंधी का बेटा आ गया,❗
हर बात पर उसे ये शब्द
सुनने
को मिलता था कि "अन्धी
का बेटा" ❗
इसलिए वो अपनी माँ से
चिडता था ❗ उसे
कही भी अपने
साथ लेकर जाने में
हिचकता था❗
उसे नापसंद करता था..❗
उसकी माँ ने उसे पढ़ाया..
और उसे इस लायक बना
दिया की वो अपने पैरो
पर
खड़ा हो सके..
लेकिन जब वो बड़ा आदमी
बन
गया तो अपनी माँ को
छोड़
अलग रहने लगा..❗
एक दिन एक बूढी औरत
उसके घर
आई और गार्ड से बोली..
मुझे तुम्हारे साहब से
मिलना है जब गार्ड ने
अपने मालिक से
बोल तो मालिक ने कहा
कि बोल
दो मै अभी घर पर नही हूँ.❗
गार्ड ने जब बुढिया से
बोला कि वो अभी नही
है..‼
तो वो वहा से चली
गयी..‼
थोड़ी देर बाद जब लड़का
अपनी कार से
ऑफिस के लिए
जा रहा होता है..❗
तो देखता है कि सामने
बहुत भीड़
लगी है..❗
और जानने के लिए कि वहा
क्यों भीड़
लगी है वह
वहा गया तो देखा उसकी
माँ वहा मरी पड़ी थी..❗
उसने
देखा की उसकी मुट्ठी में
कुछ है❗उसने जब
मुट्ठी खोली तो देखा की
एक
लेटर जिसमे यह
लिखा था कि बेटा जब तू
छोटा था तो खेलते वक़्त
तेरी आँख में सरिया धंस
गयी थी और तू
अँधा हो गया था तो मैंने
तुम्हे
अपनी आँखे दे दी थी..❗
इतना पढ़ कर लड़का जोर-
जोर से
रोने लगा..❗
उसकी माँ उसके पास नही
आ
सकती थी..
दोस्तों वक़्त रहते ही
लोगो की वैल्यू
करना सीखो..❗
माँ-बाप का कर्ज हम
कभी नही चूका सकते..

----------


## sanjaychatu

> Om shanti
> Shiv baba bless u.


शिव बाबा ब्लेस यू ,,, समथिंग स्पेशल ,,, यू क्नोव व्हाट वैरी वेल .

----------


## garima

> शिव बाबा ब्लेस यू ,,, समथिंग स्पेशल ,,, यू क्नोव व्हाट वैरी वेल .


Yes I know  .....

----------


## garima

*60+  सिक्सटी प्लस*

कार से उतरकर भागते हुए हॉस्पिटल में पहुंचे नोजवान बिजनेस मैन ने पूछा..

“डॉक्टर, अब कैसी हैं माँ?“ हाँफते हुए उसने पूछा।

*“अब ठीक हैं। माइनर सा स्ट्रोक था। ये बुजुर्ग लोग उन्हें सही समय पर लें आये, वरना कुछ बुरा भी हो सकता था।* “ 

डॉ ने पीछे बेंच पर बैठे दो बुजुर्गों की तरफ इशारा कर के जवाब दिया।

“रिसेप्शन से फॉर्म इत्यादि की फार्मैलिटी करनी है अब आपको।” डॉ ने जारी रखा।

“थैंक यू डॉ. साहेब, वो सब काम मेरी सेक्रेटरी कर रही हैं“ अब वो रिलैक्स था।

फिर वो उन बुजुर्गों की तरफ मुड़ा.. “थैंक्स अंकल, पर मैनें आप दोनों को नहीं पहचाना।“ 

“सही कह रहे हो बेटा, तुम नहीं पहचानोगे क्योंकि *हम तुम्हारी माँ के वाट्सअप फ्रेंड हैं ।”* एक ने बोला।

“क्या, वाट्सअप फ्रेंड ?” चिंता छोड़ , उसे अब, अचानक से अपनी माँ पर गुस्सा आया।

*“60 + नॉम का  वाट्सप ग्रुप है हमारा।”*
“सिक्सटी प्लस नाम के इस ग्रुप में साठ साल व इससे ज्यादा उम्र के लोग जुड़े हुए हैं। इससे जुड़े हर मेम्बर को उसमे रोज एक मेसेज भेज कर अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज करानी अनिवार्य होती है, साथ ही अपने आस पास के बुजुर्गों को इसमें जोड़ने की भी ज़िम्मेदारी दी जाती है।”

“महीने में एक दिन हम सब किसी पार्क में मिलने का भी प्रोग्राम बनाते हैं।”

“जिस किसी दिन कोई भी मेम्बर मैसेज नहीं भेजता है तो उसी दिन उससे लिंक लोगों द्वारा, उसके घर पर, उसके हाल चाल का पता लगाया जाता है।”

आज सुबह तुम्हारी माँ का मैसेज न आने पर हम 2 लोग उनके घर पहुंच गए..।

वह गम्भीरता से सुन रहा था ।
*“पर माँ ने तो कभी नहीं बताया।*" उसने धीरे से कहा।

“माँ से अंतिम बार तुमने कब बात की थी बेटा? क्या तुम्हें याद है ?” एक ने पूछा।

बिज़नेस में उलझा, तीस मिनट की दूरी पर बने माँ के घर जाने का समय निकालना कितना मुश्किल बना लिया था खुद उसने।

हाँ पिछली दीपावली को ही तो मिला था वह उनसे गिफ्ट देने के नाम पर।

बुजुर्ग बोले..
“बेटा, तुम सबकी दी हुई सुख सुविधाओं के बीच, अब कोई और माँ या बाप अकेले घर मे कंकाल न बन जाएं... बस यही सोच ये ग्रुप बनाया है हमने। वरना दीवारों से बात करने की तो हम सब की आदत पड़ चुकी है।”

*उसके सर पर हाथ फेर कर दोनों बुज़ुर्ग अस्पताल से बाहर की ओर निकल पड़े। नवयुवक एकटक उनको जाते हुए देखता ही रह गया।*
*कुछ सालोंके बाद हमे भी ऐसा ग्रुप बनाना पड़ सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> *60+  सिक्सटी प्लस*


बड़ी डरावनी कहानी है!!!

----------


## garima

> बड़ी डरावनी कहानी है!!!


हम्म येआजकल के जीवन की सच्चाई है

----------


## garima

"]मददगार
    मैं पैदल वापस घर आ रहा था । रास्ते में एक बिजली के खंभे पर एक कागज लगा हुआ था । पास जाकर देखा, लिखा था:   

कृपया पढ़ें

"इस रास्ते पर मैंने कल एक 50 का नोट गंवा दिया है । मुझे ठीक से दिखाई नहीं देता । जिसे भी मिले कृपया इस पते पर दे सकते हैं ।" ...

यह पढ़कर पता नहीं क्यों उस पते पर जाने की इच्छा हुई । पता याद रखा । यह उस गली के आखिरी में एक घऱ था । वहाँ जाकर आवाज लगाया तो एक वृद्धा लाठी के सहारे धीरे-धीरे बाहर आई । मुझे मालूम हुआ कि वह अकेली रहती है । उसे ठीक से दिखाई नहीं देता ।

"माँ जी", मैंने कहा - "आपका खोया हुआ 50 मुझे मिला है उसे देने आया हूँ ।"

यह सुन वह वृद्धा रोने लगी ।

"बेटा, अभी तक करीब 50-60 व्यक्ति मुझे 50-50 दे चुके हैं । मै पढ़ी-लिखी नहीं हूँ, । ठीक से दिखाई नहीं देता । पता नहीं कौन मेरी इस हालत को देख मेरी मदद करने के उद्देश्य से लिख गया है ।"

बहुत ही कहने पर माँ जी ने पैसे तो रख लिए । पर एक विनती की - ' बेटा, वह मैंने नहीं लिखा है । किसी ने मुझ पर तरस खाकर लिखा होगा । जाते-जाते उसे फाड़कर फेंक देना बेटा ।'

मैनें हाँ कहकर टाल तो दिया पर मेरी अंतरात्मा ने मुझे सोचने पर मजबूर कर दिया कि उन 50-60 लोगों से भी "माँ" ने यही कहा होगा । किसी ने भी नहीं फाड़ा । मेरा हृदय उस व्यक्ति के प्रति कृतज्ञता से भर गया । जिसने इस वृद्धा की सेवा का उपाय ढूँढा । सहायता के तो बहुत से मार्ग हैं , पर इस तरह की सेवा मेरे हृदय को छू गई । 

और मैंने भी उस कागज को फाड़ा नहीं । मदद के तरीके कई हैं सिर्फ कर्म करने की तीव्र इच्छा मन मॆ होनी चाहिए.
_*समय गूंगा नहीं,*_
                बस मौन है;
वक्त पर बताता है,
                   किसका कौन है?

----------


## garima

सन्तुष्टता

एक व्यक्ति एक दिन बिना बताए काम पर नहीं गया.....
मालिक ने,सोचा इस कि तन्खाह बढ़ा दी जाये तो यह
और दिल्चसपी से काम करेगा.....
और उसकी तन्खाह बढ़ा दी....
अगली बार जब उसको तन्खाह से ज़्यादा पैसे दिये
तो वह कुछ नही बोला चुपचाप पैसे रख लिये.....
कुछ महीनों बाद वह फिर ग़ैर हाज़िर हो गया......
मालिक को बहुत ग़ुस्सा आया.....
सोचा इसकी तन्खाह बढ़ाने का क्या फायदा हुआ
यह नहीं सुधरेगाऔर उस ने बढ़ी हुई
तन्खाह कम कर दी और इस बार उसको पहले वाली ही
तन्खाह दी......
वह इस बार भी चुपचाप ही रहा और
ज़बान से कुछ ना बोला....
तब मालिक को बड़ा ताज्जुब हुआ....
उसने उससे पूछा कि जब मैने तुम्हारे ग़ैरहाज़िर होने के बाद तुम्हारी तन्खाह बढा कर दी तुम कुछ नही बोले और आज तुम्हारी ग़ैर हाज़री पर तन्खाह
कम कर के दी फिर भी खामोश ही रहे.....!!
इस की क्या वजह है..? उसने जवाब दिया....
जब मै पहले ग़ैर हाज़िर हुआ था तो मेरे घर 
एक बच्चा पैदा हुआ था....!!
आपने मेरी तन्खाह बढ़ा कर दी तो मै समझ गया.....
परमात्मा ने उस बच्चे के पोषण का हिस्सा भेज दिया है..

और जब दोबारा मै ग़ैर हाजिर हुआ तो मेरी माता जी
का निधन हो गया था...
जब आप ने मेरी तन्खाह कम
दी तो मैने यह मान लिया की मेरी माँ अपने हिस्से का
अपने साथ ले गयीं.....
फिर मै इस तनख्वाह की ख़ातिर क्यों परेशान होऊँ
जिस का ज़िम्मा ख़ुद परमात्मा ने ले रखा है......!!
!! एक खूबसूरत सोच !!
अगर कोई पूछे जिंदगी में क्या खोया और क्या पाया,
तो बेशक कहना,
जो कुछ खोया वो मेरी नादानी थी
और जो भी पाया वो प्रभू की मेहेरबानी थी,
खुबसूरत रिश्ता है मेरा और भगवान के बीच में,
ज्यादा मैं मांगता नहीं और कम वो देता नहीं.....!!

----------


## garima

.  *सफलता क्या है ??*

*4 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आप अपने कपड़ों को गीला नहीं करते।*

*8 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आप अपने घर वापिस आने का रास्ता जानते है।*

*12 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आप अपने अच्छे मित्र बना सकते है।*

*18 वर्ष की उम्र में मदिरा और सिगरेट से दूर रह पाना सफलता है।*

*25 वर्ष की उम्र तक नौकरी पाना सफलता है।*

*30 वर्ष की उम्र में एक पारिवारिक व्यक्ति बन जाना सफलता है।*

*35 वर्ष की उम्र में आपने कुछ जमापूंजी बनाना सीख लिया ये सफलता है।*

*45 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आप अपना युवावस्था बरकरार रख पाते हैं।*

*55 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आप अपनी जिम्मेदारियाँ पूरी करने में सक्षम हैं।*

*65 वर्ष की आयु में सफलता है निरोगी रहना।*

*70 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आप आत्मनिर्भर हैं किसी पर बोझ नहीं।*

*75 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आप अपने पुराने मित्रों से रिश्ता कायम रखे हैं।*

*80 वर्ष की उम्र में सफलता यह है कि आपको अपने घर वापिस आने का रास्ता पता है।*

*और 85  वर्ष की उम्र में फिर सफलता ये है कि आप अपने कपड़ों को गीला नहीं करते।*

अंततः यही तो जीवन चक्र है.. जो घूम फिर कर वापस वहीं आ जाता है जहाँ से उसकी शुरुआत हुई है और 

*यही जीवन का परम सत्य है।*

----------


## garima

.    *????हमारे शब्द ही हमारे कर्म है।????*


*महाभारत के युद्ध के बाद*
*18 दिन के युद्ध ने द्रोपदी की उम्र को 80 वर्ष जैसा कर दिया था शारीरिक रूप से भी और मानसिक रूप से भी। उसकी आंखे मानो किसी खड्डे में धंस गई थी, उनके नीचे के काले घेरों ने उसके रक्ताभ कपोलों को भी अपनी सीमा में ले लिया था। श्याम वर्ण और अधिक काला हो गया था । युद्ध से पूर्व प्रतिशोध की ज्वाला ने जलाया था और युद्ध के उपरांत पश्चाताप की आग तपा रही थी । ना कुछ समझने की क्षमता बची थी ना सोचने की । कुरूक्षेत्र मेें चारों तरफ लाशों के ढेर थे । जिनके दाह संस्कार के लिए न लोग उपलब्ध थे न साधन । शहर में चारों तरफ विधवाओं का बाहुल्य था पुरुष इक्का-दुक्का ही दिखाई पड़ता था अनाथ बच्चे घूमते दिखाई पड़ते थे और उन सबकी वह महारानी द्रौपदी हस्तिनापुर केे महल मेंं निश्चेष्ट बैठी हुई शूूूून्य को ताक रही थी । तभी कृष्ण कक्ष में प्रवेश करते हैं !महारानी द्रौपदी की जय हो ।द्रौपदी कृष्ण को देखते ही दौड़कर उनसे लिपट जाती है कृष्ण उसके सर को सहलातेे रहते हैं और रोने देते हैं थोड़ी देर में उसे खुद से अलग करके समीप के पलंग पर बिठा देते हैं ।*
*द्रोपदी * :- *यह क्या हो गया सखा ऐसा तो मैंने नहीं सोचा था ।*
*कृष्ण* :- *नियति बहुत क्रूर होती है पांचाली वह हमारे सोचने के अनुरूप नहीं चलती हमारे कर्मों को परिणामों में बदल देती है तुम प्रतिशोध लेना चाहती थी और तुम सफल हुई द्रौपदी ! तुम्हारा प्रतिशोध पूरा हुआ । सिर्फ दुर्योधन और दुशासन ही नहीं सारे कौरव समाप्त हो गए तुम्हें तो प्रसन्न होना चाहिए !* 
*द्रोपदी *:- *सखा तुम मेरे घावों को सहलाने आए हो या उन पर नमक छिड़कने के लिए !*
*कृष्ण* :- *नहीं द्रौपदी मैं तो तुम्हें वास्तविकता से अवगत कराने के लिए आया हूं । हमारे कर्मों के परिणाम को हम दूर तक नहीं देख पाते हैं और जब वे समक्ष होते हैं तो हमारे हाथ मेें कुछ नहीं रहता ।*
*द्रोपदी* :- *तो क्या इस युद्ध के लिए पूर्ण रूप से मैं ही उत्तरदायी हूं भगवन ?* 
*कृष्ण* :- *नहीं द्रौपदी तुम स्वयं को इतना महत्वपूर्ण मत समझो । लेकिन तुम अपने कर्मों में थोड़ी सी भी दूरदर्शिता रखती तो स्वयं इतना कष्ट कभी नहीं पाती।*
*द्रोपदी* :- *मैं क्या कर सकती थी भगवन ?*
*कृष्ण*:- *जब तुम्हारा स्वयंबर हुआ तब तुम कर्ण को अपमानित नहीं करती और उसे प्रतियोगिता में भाग लेने का एक अवसर देती तो शायद परिणाम कुछ और होते !इसके बाद जब कुंती ने तुम्हें पांच पतियों की पत्नी बनने का आदेश दिया तब तुम उसे स्वीकार नहीं करती तो भी परिणाम कुछ और होते ।और उसके बाद तुमने अपने महल में  दुर्योधन को अपमानित किया वह नहीं करती तो तुम्हारा चीर हरण नहीं होता तब भी शायद परिस्थितियां कुछ और होती ।*
*हमारे शब्द भी हमारे कर्म होते हैं द्रोपदी और हमें अपने हर शब्द को बोलने से पहले तोलना बहुत जरूरी होता है अन्यथा उसके दुष्परिणाम सिर्फ स्वयं को ही नहीं अपने पूरे परिवेश को दुखी करते रहते हैं ।*
*अब तुम हस्तिनापुर की महारानी हो और इस समय हस्तिनापुर बहुत कष्ट में है तुम्हें महाराज युधिष्ठिर की निराशा को समाप्त करके उन्हे गतिशील करना होगा हस्तिनापुर के पुनरुद्धार का कार्य  तीव्र गति से करना होगा  उठो और अपने कर्म  लग जाओ यही प्रकृति का संकेत है ।*
*हमें कुछ कहते वक्त अपने शब्दों का चयन होशियारी और समझदारी से करना चाहिये*। 
*साथ ही इस बात का अनुमान भी हमें होना चाहिए कि उसका  परिणाम क्या निकलेगा.*अगर हम यह अनुमान लगाने में सक्षम होंगे, तो हम आसानी से विचार कर सकते है कि हमें क्या बोलना चाहिए और क्या नहीं बोलना चाहिए.*
*बोलने की कला और व्यवहार कुशलता के बगैर प्रतिभा हमेशा हमारे काम नहीं आ सकती. शब्दों से हमारा नजरिया झलकता है. शब्द दिलों को जोड़ सकते है, तो हमारी भावनाओ को चोट भी पहुंचा सकते है और रिश्तों में दरार भी पैदा कर सकते है. सोच कर बोले, न की बोल के सोचे. समझदारी और बेवकूफी में यही बड़ा फर्क है.*।       *????

----------


## garima

.  मायका
            शादी होने पर लड़की अपना शरीर तो साथ ले जाती है मगर रूह मायके में ही अपने कमरे की अलमारी में छोड़ जाती है। सोचकर कि ये तो मेरा घर है। 

पग फेरे पर आती है तो सब कुछ पहले जैसा होता है। वही घर वही आंगन वही सीढ़ियां और वही अलमारी और उसका कमरा सब कुछ वैसा ही। अलमारी में बैठी रूह को तस्सली देती है देख तू है न मजे में। माँ-बाबा के पास भाई के प्यार से बंधी और बहन के दुलार में इस कमरे में आराम फरमाती हुई। 

दूसरी बार मायके आती है। हर कोई दुलारता है। चाय के बाद अपने कमरे में जाती है तो देखती है कि उसकी रूह अलमारी से बाहर पलंग पर बैठी है। एकदम उदास। पूछने पर रूह कहती है कि अलमारी के सब कपड़े अब उसके नहीं रहे माँ ने दे दिए इधर-उधर। बाली-बुंदों से लेकर चप्पल जूतियां छोटी बहन ले ली। सूखे काजल और खत्म होने को आई गुलाबी सुर्खी को माँ ने कचरे में डाल दिया। बचे तुम्हारे सर्टिफिकेट वो एक पन्नी में डालकर रख दिये गए कि अब इनका यहां क्या काम। जब तुम आओगी तो दे देंगे तुम्हे ताकि ले जाओ इन्हें ससुराल। लड़की थोड़ा गुस्से में मगर आहिस्ता से कहती है- और मेरे सारे पोस्टर? वो तो तुम्हारी शादी की पुताई में ही हट गए थे। मगर शादी की धुन में तुम्हें कहाँ होश था।

लड़की को ऐसा लगता है कि माँ-बाबा सभी मिलकर उससे सौतेला बर्ताव कर रहे हैं। तभी पास बैठी रूह कहती है देख फिक्र न कर ये कमरा तो तेरा आज भी है। तेरी रूह का बसेरा यही है। लड़की खुश हो जाती है। आंखों को बंद करके कोहनी की दीवार माथे पर बनाकर सो जाती है। 3 दिन अच्छे गुजरते हैं। फिर रूह को कमरे में ही छोड़ चली जाती है, ससुराल।

अबकी बार 6 महीने बाद आती है। 8 घन्टे देर से आई ट्रेन ने लड़की के लिए मायके के सफर को लम्बा कर दिया होता है। घर पहुंचते ही माँ से चाय के लिए कहती है। समान उठाये अपने कमरे में जा रही होती है तभी माँ कहती है गुड़िया यही छोटे कमरे में रख ले। लड़की तुरंत कहती है क्यों? माँ-वो भइया की पढ़ाई होती है इसलिए उसे ऊपर तेरे ही कमरे में शिफ्ट कर दिया। आराम से पढ़ लेगा। लड़की वहीं सीढ़ियों पर खड़ी धक्क रह जाती है। फ़ौरन ऊपर दौड़ती हुई जाती है, अपनी रूह को तलाशने! तो देखती है कि रुआंसी आंखें लिए रूह कमरे की दहलीज पर बैठी उसका इंतजार कर रही होती है। उसे देखकर लड़की को एहसास हो जाता है कि अब उसका घर, उसका घर नहीं 'मायका' हो गया है। जहां अब "वो" बस मेहमान है। उसके एहसास को वक़्त ने इस घर से मिटा डाला है।

हताश लड़की अपने बैग और स्ट्रॉलर को पलंग और दीवार के बीच के हिस्से में फिट कर लेती है और 3 दिन कभी इस कमरे तो कभी उस कमरे में सोकर गुज़ार देती है। शादी के एक साल से पहले ही लड़की का "मेरे घर" का भ्रम टूट जाता है। उसे समझ आ जाता है कि लड़कियों के कोई घर नहीं होते! जाते वक्त बैग के कोने में ही रख ले जाती है अपनी रूह को। 

अब लड़की ससुराल में रहती है और 2 से 3 साल में ही 'मायके' आती है दोस्तों माफ करिएगा आगे की कहानी नहीं लिख पा रही हूं यही विराम देती हूं क्योंकि मेरे आंसू अब रोके रुक नहीं रहे.....

----------


## sanjaychatu

> .  मायका
>             शादी होने पर लड़की अपना शरीर तो साथ ले जाती है मगर रूह मायके में ही अपने कमरे की अलमारी में छोड़ जाती है। सोचकर कि ये तो मेरा घर है। 
> 
> पग फेरे पर आती है तो सब कुछ पहले जैसा होता है। वही घर वही आंगन वही सीढ़ियां और वही अलमारी और उसका कमरा सब कुछ वैसा ही। अलमारी में बैठी रूह को तस्सली देती है देख तू है न मजे में। माँ-बाबा के पास भाई के प्यार से बंधी और बहन के दुलार में इस कमरे में आराम फरमाती हुई। 
> 
> दूसरी बार मायके आती है। हर कोई दुलारता है। चाय के बाद अपने कमरे में जाती है तो देखती है कि उसकी रूह अलमारी से बाहर पलंग पर बैठी है। एकदम उदास। पूछने पर रूह कहती है कि अलमारी के सब कपड़े अब उसके नहीं रहे माँ ने दे दिए इधर-उधर। बाली-बुंदों से लेकर चप्पल जूतियां छोटी बहन ले ली। सूखे काजल और खत्म होने को आई गुलाबी सुर्खी को माँ ने कचरे में डाल दिया। बचे तुम्हारे सर्टिफिकेट वो एक पन्नी में डालकर रख दिये गए कि अब इनका यहां क्या काम। जब तुम आओगी तो दे देंगे तुम्हे ताकि ले जाओ इन्हें ससुराल। लड़की थोड़ा गुस्से में मगर आहिस्ता से कहती है- और मेरे सारे पोस्टर? वो तो तुम्हारी शादी की पुताई में ही हट गए थे। मगर शादी की धुन में तुम्हें कहाँ होश था।
> 
> लड़की को ऐसा लगता है कि माँ-बाबा सभी मिलकर उससे सौतेला बर्ताव कर रहे हैं। तभी पास बैठी रूह कहती है देख फिक्र न कर ये कमरा तो तेरा आज भी है। तेरी रूह का बसेरा यही है। लड़की खुश हो जाती है। आंखों को बंद करके कोहनी की दीवार माथे पर बनाकर सो जाती है। 3 दिन अच्छे गुजरते हैं। फिर रूह को कमरे में ही छोड़ चली जाती है, ससुराल।
> 
> ...


आज तो आपकी कहानी ने सचमुच ही रुला दिया जी ! 
हिन्दू एक्ट में बेटी का भी परिवार की प्रॉपर्टी में  बेटे के बराबर का हक मिला हुवा है ! बस उस हक का दिलो की प्रॉपर्टी में  सुनिश्चित होना  बाकी है ! वो होजये तो किसी भी बेटी को अपनी रूह को रोता हुवा नहीं देखना पड़ेगा ! 
हे इश्वर , मेरे समाज में वो दिन जल्दी आये जब हर बेटी को हर प्रकार से बेटे जितना प्यार देखभाल एवं परिवार तथा दिल में हिसा मिले ! 

अत्यंत सम्मान के साथ रेपो अर्पित है मेम !

----------


## kamalk718

Maaf kariyega Garima Ji Ye saari ki saari kahaniya copy patse hai ......kam se kam  jin logo ne kahaniya likhi unka naam hi likh dete .......maine bhi kahaniya bheji thi lekin writer kaa naam jarur likh deta tha .........................jin logo ne kahaniya likhi hai unka to credit unko lene dijiye..................................!   agar galat likha ho to muaafi.

----------


## kamalk718

haan collection achchi hai .............jo ki dil ko chhoo jaati hai

----------


## garima

> Maaf kariyega Garima Ji Ye saari ki saari kahaniya copy patse hai ......kam se kam  jin logo ne kahaniya likhi unka naam hi likh dete .......maine bhi kahaniya bheji thi lekin writer kaa naam jarur likh deta tha .........................jin logo ne kahaniya likhi hai unka to credit unko lene dijiye..................................!   agar galat likha ho to muaafi.


जी माफी चाहूंगी कि राइटर के नाम नही लिखे।क्योंकि मैं जहा से भी ये कहानियां ली है उनमें राइटर के नाम नही थे।मुझे जो अच्छी लगती गई वो मैं डालती हु।
जी है ये बात सही है कि ये कॉपी पेस्ट है
पर आप चाहे ओर अगर किसी भी कहानी ,कथा का राइटर आपको पता हो तो आप बेझिझक उसपे राइटर का नाम लिख दे। धन्यवाद जी

----------


## garima

> haan collection achchi hai .............jo ki dil ko chhoo jaati hai


धन्यवाद कमल जी

----------


## garima

> आज तो आपकी कहानी ने सचमुच ही रुला दिया जी ! 
> हिन्दू एक्ट में बेटी का भी परिवार की प्रॉपर्टी में  बेटे के बराबर का हक मिला हुवा है ! बस उस हक का दिलो की प्रॉपर्टी में  सुनिश्चित होना  बाकी है ! वो होजये तो किसी भी बेटी को अपनी रूह को रोता हुवा नहीं देखना पड़ेगा ! 
> हे इश्वर , मेरे समाज में वो दिन जल्दी आये जब हर बेटी को हर प्रकार से बेटे जितना प्यार देखभाल एवं परिवार तथा दिल में हिसा मिले ! 
> 
> अत्यंत सम्मान के साथ रेपो अर्पित है मेम !


जी बिलकुल सही कहा संजय जी आपने।
पर पहल हमसे ही होगी न कि कब ऐसा होगा कहने से।
बाकी ऐसा एक्सपेरिएंस मुझे नही होगा शायद।
मेरा कोई भी देहधारी भाई नही।
जो है वो हमेशा देता ही है सही समय पे मेरा लड्डू गोपाल
रेपुटेशन के लिए धन्यवाद संजय जी

----------


## garima

*प्रेम के भूखे*



वृन्दावन में बिहारी जी की अनन्य भक्त थी । नाम था कांता बाई…
बिहारी जी को अपना लाला कहा करती थी उन्हें लाड दुलार से रखा करती और दिन रात उनकी सेवा में लीन रहती थी।
क्या मजाल कि उनके लल्ला को जरा भी तकलीफ हो जाए।
एक दिन की बात है कांता बाई अपने लल्ला को विश्राम करवा कर खुद भी तनिक देर विश्राम करने लगी तभी उसे जोर से हिचकिया आने लगी 
और वो इतनी बेचैन हो गयी कि उसे कुछ भी नहीं सूझ रहा था …
तभी कांता बाई कि पुत्री उसके घर पे आई जिसका विवाह पास ही के गाँव में किया हुआ था तब कांता बाई की हिचकिया रुक गयी।
अच्छा महसूस करने लग गयी तो उसने अपनी पुत्री को सारा वृत्तांत सुनाया कि कैसे वो हिच कियो में बेचैन हो गयी
तब पुत्री ने कहा कि माँ मैं तुम्हे सच्चे मन से याद कर रही थी उसी के कारण तुम्हे हिचकिया आ रही थी और अब जब मैं आ गयी हू तो तुम्हारी हिचकिया भी बंद हो चुकी है।
कांता बाई हैरान रह गयी कि ऐसा भी भला होता है ? तब पुत्री ने कहा हाँ माँ ऐसा ही होता है जब भी हम किसी अपने को मन से याद करते है तो हमारे अपने को हिचकिया आने लगती है।
तब कांता बाई ने सोचा कि मैं तो अपने ठाकुर को हर पल याद करती रहती हू यानी मेरे लल्ला को भी हिचकिया आती होंगी ??

.हाय मेरा छोटा सा लल्ला हिचकियो में कितना बेचैन हो जाता होगा !

.नहीं ऐसा नहीं होगा अब से मैं अपने लल्ला को जरा भी परेशान नहीं होने दूंगी और …
उसी दिन से कांता बाई ने ठाकुर को याद करना छोड़ दिया।
अपने लल्ला को भी अपनी पुत्री को ही दे दिया सेवा करने के लिए।
लेकिन कांता बाई ने एक पल के लिए भी अपने लल्ला को याद नहीं किया …
और ऐसा करते करते हफ्ते बीत गए और फिर एक दिन …
जब कांता बाई सो रही थी तो साक्षात बांके बिहारी कांता बाई के सपने में आते है और कांता बाई के पैर पकड़ कर ख़ुशी के आंसू रोने लगते है….?

कांता बाई फौरन जाग जाती है और उठ कर प्रणाम करते हुए रोने लगती है और कहती है कि…
प्रभु आप तो उन को भी नहीं मिल पाते जो समाधि लगाकर निरंतर आपका ध्यान करते रहते है…
फिर मैं पापिन जिसने आपको याद भी करना छोड़ दिया है आप उसे दर्शन देने कैसे आ गए ??

तब बिहारी जी ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा-
माँ कोई भी मुझे याद करता है तो या तो उसके पीछे किसी वस्तु का स्वार्थ होता है
या फिर कोई साधू ही जब मुझे याद करता है तो उसके पीछे भी उसका मुक्ति पाने का स्वार्थ छिपा होता है
लेकिन धन्य हो माँ तुम ऐसी पहली भक्त हो जिसने ये सोचकर मुझे याद करना छोड़ दिया कि कहीं मुझे हिचकिया आती होंगी।
मेरी इतनी परवाह करने वाली माँ मैंने पहली बार देखी है

तभी कांता बाई अपने मिटटी के शरीर को छोड़ कर अपने लल्ला में ही लीन हो जाती है।
इसलिए बंधुओ वो ठाकुर तुम्हारी भक्ति और चढ़ावे के भी भूखे नहीं है वो तो केवल तुम्हारे प्रेम के भूखे है उनसे प्रेम करना सीखो।
.
उनसे केवल और केवल किशोरी जी ही प्रेम करना सिखा सकती है ।

????जय श्री राधे कृष्णा जी ????

----------


## garima

प्रभु की महिमा -:

ट्रेन से यात्रा करते समय बाबा ने शालिग्राम जी को बगल में रख दिया और अन्य संतो के साथ हरी चर्चा में मग्न हो गए.

जब ट्रेन रुकी और सब संत उतरे तो वे शालिग्राम जी वाही गाडी में रह गए. संत अपनी मस्ती में उन्हें साथ लेकर आना ही भूल गए.

बहुत देर बाद जब हरीबाबा जी के आश्रम पर सब संत पहुंचे और भोजन प्रसाद पाने का समय आया तो उन प्रेमी संत ने देखा की हमारे शालिग्राम जी नहीं है.

संत बहुत व्याकुल हो गए, बहुत रोने लगे परंतु भगवान् मिले नहीं. उन्होंने भगवान् के वियोग अन्न जल लेना स्वीकार नहीं किया.संत बहुत व्याकुल होकर विरह में भगवान् को पुकारकर रोने लगे.

हरीबाबा ने कहा – महाराज मै आपको बहुत सुंदर चिन्हों से अंकित नये शालिग्राम जी देता हूँ परंतु उन संत ने कहा की हमें अपने वही ठाकुर चाहिए जिनको हम अब तक लाड लड़ाते आये है.

हरीबाबा बोले – आपने उन्हें कहा रखा था ? मुझे तो लगता है गाडी में ही छुट गए होंगे और अब कई घंटे बीत गए है. गाडी से किसी ने निकाल लिए होंगे और गाडी भी बहुत आगे निकल चुकी होगी.

संत बोले – मै स्टेशन मास्टर से बात करना चाहता हूँ वहाँ जाकर.

अन्य संतो ने हरीबाबा से कहा – कि एकबार इनके मन की तसल्ली के लिए हमारे साथ इनको स्टेशन जाने दीजिये.

सब संत उन महात्मा को लेकर स्टेशन पहुंचे. स्टेशन मास्टर से मिले और भगवान् के गुम होने की शिकायत करने लगे.

उन्होंने पूछा की कौन सी गाडी में आप बैठ कर आये थे.?
संतो ने गाडी का नाम स्टेशन मास्टर को बताया तो वह कहने लगा – महाराज ! कई घंटे हो गए,यही वाली गाडी ही तो यहां खड़ी है, गाडी आगे ही नहीं बढ़ रही है.
न कोई खराबी है न अन्य कोई दिक्कत परंतु गाडी आगे ही नहीं बढ़ती.

ट्रेन का चालाक, स्टेशन मास्टर सभी आश्चर्य में पड गए और बाद में उन्होंने जब यह पूरी लीला सुनी तो वे गद्गद् हो गए. उन्होंने अपना जीवन संत और भगवान की सेवा में लगा दिया.

जय जय श्री राधे

----------


## garima

.  एहसान
बात बहुत पुरानी है। 
.
आठ-दस साल पहले की है  ।
 मैं अपने एक मित्र का पासपोर्ट बनवाने के लिए दिल्ली के पासपोर्ट ऑफिस गया था। 

उन दिनों इंटरनेट पर फार्म भरने की सुविधा नहीं थी। पासपोर्ट दफ्तर में दलालों का बोलबाला था 
.
और खुलेआम दलाल पैसे लेकर पासपोर्ट के फार्म बेचने से लेकर उसे भरवाने, जमा करवाने और पासपोर्ट बनवाने का काम करते थे। 

मेरे मित्र को किसी कारण से पासपोर्ट की जल्दी थी, लेकिन दलालों के दलदल में फंसना नहीं चाहते थे। 

हम पासपोर्ट दफ्तर पहुंच गए, लाइन में लग कर हमने पासपोर्ट का तत्काल फार्म भी ले लिया। 
.
पूरा फार्म भर लिया। इस चक्कर में कई घंटे निकल चुके थे, और अब हमें िकसी तरह पासपोर्ट की फीस जमा करानी थी। 

हम लाइन में खड़े हुए लेकिन जैसे ही हमारा नंबर आया बाबू ने खिड़की बंद कर दी और कहा कि समय खत्म हो चुका है अब कल आइएगा। 

मैंने उससे मिन्नतें की, उससे कहा कि आज पूरा दिन हमने खर्च किया है और बस अब केवल फीस जमा कराने की बात रह गई है, कृपया फीस ले लीजिए। 

बाबू बिगड़ गया। कहने लगा, "आपने पूरा दिन खर्च कर दिया तो उसके लिए वो जिम्मेदार है क्या? अरे सरकार ज्यादा लोगों को बहाल करे। मैं तो सुबह से अपना काम ही कर रहा हूं।" 

मैने बहुत अनुरोध किया पर वो नहीं माना। उसने कहा कि बस दो बजे तक का समय होता है, दो बज गए। अब कुछ नहीं हो सकता। 

मैं समझ रहा था कि सुबह से दलालों का काम वो कर रहा था, लेकिन जैसे ही बिना दलाल वाला काम आया उसने बहाने शुरू कर दिए हैं। 
.
पर हम भी अड़े हुए थे कि बिना अपने पद का इस्तेमाल किए और बिना उपर से पैसे खिलाए इस काम को अंजाम देना है। 

मैं ये भी समझ गया था कि अब कल अगर आए तो कल का भी पूरा दिन निकल ही जाएगा, क्योंकि दलाल हर खिड़की को घेर कर खड़े रहते हैं, और आम आदमी वहां तक पहुंचने में बिलबिला उठता है।

खैर, मेरा मित्र बहुत मायूस हुआ और उसने कहा कि चलो अब कल आएंगे। 

मैंने उसे रोका। कहा कि रुको एक और कोशिश करता हूं। 

बाबू अपना थैला लेकर उठ चुका था। मैंने कुछ कहा नहीं, चुपचाप उसके-पीछे हो लिया। वो उसी दफ्तर में तीसरी या चौथी मंजिल पर बनी एक कैंटीन में गया, वहां उसने अपने थैले से लंच बॉक्स निकाला और धीरे-धीरे अकेला खाने लगा। 

मैं उसके सामने की बेंच पर जाकर बैठ गया। उसने मेरी ओर देखा और बुरा सा मुंह बनाया। मैं उसकी ओर देख कर मुस्कुराया। उससे मैंने पूछा कि रोज घर से खाना लाते हो? 

उसने अनमने से कहा कि हां, रोज घर से लाता हूं। 

मैंने कहा कि तुम्हारे पास तो बहुत काम है, रोज बहुत से नए-नए लोगों से मिलते होगे? 

वो पता नहीं क्या समझा और कहने लगा कि हां मैं तो एक से एक बड़े अधिकारियों से मिलता हूं।

कई आईएएस, आईपीएस, विधायक और न जाने कौन-कौन रोज यहां आते हैं। मेरी कुर्सी के सामने बड़े-बड़े लोग इंतजार करते हैं। 

मैंने बहुत गौर से देखा, ऐसा कहते हुए उसके चेहरे पर अहं का भाव था। 

मैं चुपचाप उसे सुनता रहा। 

फिर मैंने उससे पूछा कि एक रोटी तुम्हारी प्लेट से मैं भी खा लूं? वो समझ नहीं पाया कि मैं क्या कह रहा हूं। उसने बस हां में सिर हिला दिया। 

मैंने एक रोटी उसकी प्लेट से उठा ली, और सब्जी के साथ खाने लगा। 

वो चुपचाप मुझे देखता रहा। मैंने उसके खाने की तारीफ की, और कहा कि तुम्हारी पत्नी बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट खाना पकाती है। 

वो चुप रहा। 

मैंने फिर उसे कुरेदा। तुम बहुत महत्वपूर्ण सीट पर बैठे हो। बड़े-बड़े लोग तुम्हारे पास आते हैं। तो क्या तुम अपनी कुर्सी की इज्जत करते हो?

अब वो चौंका। उसने मेरी ओर देख कर पूछा कि इज्जत? मतलब?

मैंने कहा कि तुम बहुत भाग्यशाली हो, तुम्हें इतनी महत्वपूर्ण जिम्मेदारी मिली है, तुम न जाने कितने बड़े-बड़े अफसरों से डील करते हो, लेकिन तुम अपने पद की इज्जत नहीं करते। 

उसने मुझसे पूछा कि ऐसा कैसे कहा आपने? मैंने कहा कि जो काम दिया गया है उसकी इज्जत करते तो तुम इस तरह रुखे व्यवहार वाले नहीं होते। 

देखो तुम्हारा कोई दोस्त भी नहीं है। तुम दफ्तर की कैंटीन में अकेले खाना खाते हो, अपनी कुर्सी पर भी मायूस होकर बैठे रहते हो, 
.
लोगों का होता हुआ काम पूरा करने की जगह अटकाने की कोशिश करते हो।

मान लो कोई एकदम दो बजे ही तुम्हारे काउंटर पर पहुंचा तो तुमने इस बात का लिहाज तक नहीं किया कि वो सुबह से लाइऩ में खड़ा रहा होगा, 

और तुमने फटाक से खिड़की बंद कर दी। जब मैंने तुमसे अनुरोध किया तो तुमने कहा कि सरकार से कहो कि ज्यादा लोगों को बहाल करे। 

मान लो मैं सरकार से कह कर और लोग बहाल करा लूं, तो तुम्हारी अहमियत घट नहीं जाएगी? 
.
आगे

----------


## garima

हो सकता है तुमसे ये काम ही ले लिया जाए
फिर तुम कैसे आईपीएस ,आईएएस,विधायको से मिलोगे?
भगवान ने तुम्हे मौका दिया है लोगो से रिश्ते बनाने का
लेकिन अपना दुर्भाग्य देखो तुम इसका लाभ उठाने के बजाय रिश्ते बिगाड़ रहे हो।
मेरा क्या है कल आ जाऊंगा,परसो फिर आ जाऊंगा 
ऐसा तो नही है कि आज काम नही हुआ तो कभी नही होगा तुम नही करोगें कल कोई और करेगा।
अब तुम्हारे पास मौका था किसी को अपना एहसानमंद बनाने का।उससे तुम चूक गए।
वो कहना छोड़ के मेरी बात सुनने लगा  मैन कहा पैसे तो तुम बहुत कम लोगे लेकिन रिश्ते नही कमाये तो सब बेकार हैक्या  करोगे पैसो का? 
अपना व्यवहार ठीक नही रखोगे तो तुम्हारे घर वाले भी तुमसे दुखी रहेंगे यार दोस्त तो नही है। ये तो मैं देख ही चुका हूं 
मुझे देखो अपने दफ्तर में कभी अकेले कहना नही खाता।
यह भी भूख लगी तो तुम्हारे  साथ कहना खाने आ गया अर्रे अकेले खाना भी 
कोई जिंदगी है
मेरी बात सुनकर वो रुआंसा हो गया।उसने कहा आपने बात सही कही है साहब।
मैं अकेला हु। पत्नी झगड़ा करके मायके चली गई है
बच्चे भी मुझे पसंद नही करते ।
माँ है वो भी मुझसे ज्यादा बात नही करती । सुबह चार- पांच रोटी बना देती है और मैं तन्हा कहना खाता हूं। रात में घर जाने का भी मन नही करता समझ नही आता गड़बड़ी कहा है? 
मैने हौले से कहा खुद को लोगो से जोड़ो किसी की मदद कर सकते हो तो करो।
देखो मैं यह अपने दोस्त के पासपोर्ट के लिए आया हु मेरे पास तो पासपोर्ट है।मैन दोस्त के खातिर मिन्नते की निस्वार्थ भाव से इसलिए मेरे पास दोस्त है तुमरे पास नही है
वो उठा और बोला आप तुरंत मेरी खिड़की पे पहुंचो मैं आज ही फार्म जमा करूँगा

मैं नीचे गया उसने फार्म जमा किया फीस भरी ओर हफ्ते भर में पासपोर्ट बन गया।
आगे

----------


## garima

बाबू ने मुझसे मेरा नम्बर मांगा
मैन अपना नम्बर दिया और चला गया।
कल दीवाली पर मेरे पास बहुत से फोन आये।मैन करीब करीब सबके फोन उठाए ओर सबको हैप्पी दीवाली बोला।
उसी में एक फ़ोन आया "रविन्द्र कुमार चौधरी बोल रहा हु साहब"
मैं बिलकुल पहचान न सका।उसने कहा कि साल पहले आप हमारे पास अपने एक दोस्त के पासपोर्ट के लिए आये थे और आपने मेरे साथ रोटी भी खाई थी
आपने कहा था पैसे के बजाय रिश्ते बनाओ।
मुझे एकदम याद आ गया मैने कहा हां जी चौधरी साहब कैसे है।

उसने खुश होकर कहा साहब आप उसदिन चले गए फिर मैं बहुत सोचता रहा सच मे पैसे तो बहुत दे जाते है पर साथ खाने वाला कोई नही मिलता।

सब अपने मे व्यस्त है।
साहब अगले दिन मैं पत्नी को लेने उसके मायके गया बहुत मिन्नते की वो मां ही नही रही थी।वो कहना खाने बैठी तो मैंने उसकी प्लेट से एक रोटी उठा ली
कहा कि साथ खिलाओगी वो हैरान थी
 रोने लगी ।मेरे साथ आ गई बच्चे भी आ गए।
साहब अब मैं पैसे नही रिश्ते कमाता हु।जो आता है उसका काम कर देता हूं।
आज आपको हैप्पी दीवाली  बोलने के लिए फ़ोन किया है।
अगले महीने बिटिया की शादी है आपको आना है।
अपना पता दीजियेगा मैं ओर मेरी पत्नी आपके पास आएंगे।
मेरी पत्नी ने मुझसे पूछा था ये पासपोर्ट ऑफिस में रिश्ते कमान कहा से सीखा? 
मैन पूरी कहानी बताई।
आप किसी से नही मीले पर सभी से आपका रिश्ता जुड़ गया।
सब आपको जानते है बहुत दिनों से बात करने की कोशिश कर रहा था पर हिम्मत ही नही हुई।आज दीवाली के मौके पे कर रहा हु 
आपको शादी में आना है।
बिटिया को आशीर्वाद देने ।मुझे यकीन है आप आएंगे वो बोलता जा रहा था मैं सुनता जा रहा था। सोचा नही था कि सचमुच उसकी जिंदगी में भी  रिश्ता पैसो पर भारी पडेगा। 
लेकिन मेरा कहा सच हुआ रिश्ते भावनाओ  से जुड़ते है  कारणों से नही।
 कारणों से तो मशीने चला करती है।

पैसा इंसान के लिए बनाया गया है इंसान पैसो के लिए नही।
जिंदगी में किसी का साथ ही काफी है कंधो पर रखा हाथ ही काफी है।
दूर हो या पास क्या फर्क पड़ता है अनमोल रिश्तो का तो बस एहसास ही काफी है

मरने के बाद भी जीना चाहो तो कुछ पढ़ने लायक लिख जाना  या 
लिखने लायक कुछ कर जाना।
याद रखना पैसा सबके पास है किसी के पास कम तो किसी के पास ज्यादा
ये सोचो कि रिश्ते किसके पास ज्यादा है।

----------


## pkpasi

एक गाँव में बाहर से आकर एक ब्राह्मण रहने लगा । 

उसने गाँव की एक लड़की के साथ शादी कर ली ।

उसके दो बच्चे हुए ।

एक का नाम राजाराम और दूसरे का नाम सीताराम था ।

दोनों बड़े हुए इसलिए जरूरत बढ़ी ।

माँग कर पेट भरना मुश्किल था और मेहनत वाला कोई काम तो ब्राह्मण नहीं करेगा ।

दान दक्षिणा से ही काम चलायेगा ।
ऐसे में सरपंच का चुनाव एक साल बाद आने वाला था ।

दोनों ब्राह्मण पुत्रों ने रोज एक दूसरे से लड़ना चालू किया और गाँव के लोगों को अपने पक्ष में करने लगे ।

पूरा गाँव दो भागों में बँट गया । आधा राजाराम के पक्ष में और आधा सीताराम के पक्ष में ।

चुनाव में राजाराम जीत गया और सरपंच बन गया ।

दोनों का रहना एक ही घर में था । ब्राह्मण की लॉटरी लग गयी ।

पूरा घर और राजाराम सीताराम की बहुएँ खुश हो गयी, क्योंकि घी तो खीचड़ी में ही जानेवाला था। यानि फायदा दोनों को था ।

राजाराम ने 5 साल में भ्रष्टाचार करके काफी सम्पत्ति इकट्ठी कर ली ।

चुनाव नजदीक आते ही सीताराम ने राजाराम के भ्रष्टाचार को expose करना चालू कर दिया और गाँव वालो से कहने लगा कि मुझे सरपंच बना दे तो मैं राजाराम को जेल में डलवा दूँगा ।और ऐसा बोल कर वह खुद सरपंच चुनाव के लिये योग्य उम्मीवार बन गया ।

चुनाव आते ही ज्यादातर गाँव के लोग सीताराम के समर्थन में आ गये और चुनाव होते ही सीताराम पूर्ण बहुमत से चुनाव जीत गया ।

आज सीताराम सरपंच है और राजाराम की पत्नी उपसरपंच है ।

पूरा गाँव के लोग इसलिए खुश है क्योंकि राजाराम हार गया ।

न राजाराम जेल में गया, न सीताराम !

दोनों के पास अकूत सम्पत्ति है, पर फिर भी पूरा गाँव दोनों को अलग अलग समझता है और बारी बारी से उनको चुनता है ।

*निष्कर्ष-* बस यही हाल है आज कोंग्रेस और बीजेपी की ब्राह्मण राजनीति का है, एक 2G-2G करता रहेगा दूसरा राफेल-राफेल ! आम जनता को तो इनके मीडिया का तमासा देखकर बारी-बारी से इन्ही को पक्ष विपक्ष में बिठाना है, अगर आपको राजाराम सीताराम का यह खेल समझ में आ गया हो तो मेसेज को आगे फॉरवर्ड कर दीजिए हो सकता है जिस जनता को यह मूर्ख समझते हैं वह जनता इनके सामने इस बार किसी तीसरे को वोट देकर इन्ही को मूर्ख बना दे !!

*कोंग्रेस बीजेपी को छोड़ दो*, *फुले शाहू पेरियार अम्बेडकर कांशीराम के विचारों को वोट दो*

----------


## garima

एक मन्दिर था ।

उसमें सभी लोग पगार पर थे।
आरती वाला,
पूजा कराने वाला आदमी,
घण्टा बजाने वाला भी पगार पर था...

घण्टा बजाने वाला आदमी आरती के समय, भाव के साथ इतना मसगुल हो जाता था कि होश में ही नहीं रहता था।

घण्टा बजाने वाला व्यक्ति पूरे भक्ति भाव से खुद का काम करता था।मन्दिर में आने वाले सभी व्यक्ति भगवान के साथ साथ घण्टा बजाने वाले व्यक्ति के भाव के भी दर्शन करते थे।उसकी भी वाह वाह होती थी...

एक दिन मन्दिर का ट्रस्ट बदल गया,और नये ट्रस्टी ने ऐसा आदेश  जारी किया कि अपने मन्दिर में  *काम करते सब लोग पढ़े लिखे होना जरूरी है। जो पढ़े लिखें नही है, उन्हें निकाल दिया जाएगा।*

उस घण्टा बजाने वाले भाई को  ट्रस्टी ने कहा कि   'तुम्हारी आज तक का पगार ले लो। कल से तुम नौकरी पर मत आना।'

उस घण्टा बजाने वाले व्यक्ति ने कहा, "साहेब भले मैं पढ़ा लिखा नही हूं,परन्तु इस कार्य में मेरा भाव भगवान से जुड़ा हुआ है, देखो!"

ट्रस्टी ने कहा,"सुन लो तुम पढ़े लिखे नही हो, इसलिए तुम्हे रखने में नही आएगा..."

दूसरे दिन मन्दिर में नये लोगो को रखने में आया। परन्तु आरती में आये लोगो को अब पहले जैसा मजा नहीं आता था। घण्टा बजाने वाले व्यक्ति की सभी को कमी महसूस होती थी।

कुछ लोग मिलकर घण्टा बजाने वाले व्यक्ति के घर गए, और विनती करी तुम मन्दिर आओ ।

उस भाई ने जवाब दिया, "मैं आऊंगा तो ट्रस्टी को लगेगा कि मैं नौकरी लेने के लिए आया है। इसलिए मैं नहीं आ सकता।"

वहा आये हुए लोगो ने एक उपाय बताया कि  'मन्दिर के बराबर सामने आपके लिए एक दुकान खोल के देते है। वहाँ आपको बैठना है और आरती के समय घण्टा बजाने आ जाना, फिर कोई नहीं कहेगा तुमको नौकरी की जरूरत है ..."

उस भाई ने मन्दिर के सामने दुकान शुरू की और वो इतनी चली  कि एक दुकान से सात दुकान  और सात दुकानो से एक फैक्ट्री खोली।

अब वो आदमी मर्सिडीज़ से घण्टा बजाने आता था। 

समय बीतता गया। ये बात पुरानी सी हो गयी। 

मन्दिर का ट्रस्टी फिर बदल गया .

नये ट्रस्ट को नया मन्दिर बनाने के लिए दान की जरूरत थी 

मन्दिर के नये ट्रस्टी को विचार आया कि सबसे पहले उस फैक्ट्री के मालिक से बात करके देखते है ..

ट्रस्टी मालिक के पास गया ।सात लाख का खर्चा है, फैक्ट्री मालिक को बताया।

फैक्ट्री के मालिक ने कोई सवाल किये बिना एक खाली चेक ट्रस्टी के हाथ में दे दिया और कहा चैक भर लो ट्रस्टी ने चैक भरकर उस फैक्ट्री मालिक को वापस दिया । फैक्ट्री मालिक ने चैक को देखा और उस ट्रस्टी को दे दिया।

ट्रस्टी ने चैक हाथ में लिया और कहा सिग्नेचर तो बाकी है"

मालिक ने कहा मुझे सिग्नेचर करना नंही आता है लाओ *अंगुठा मार देता हुँ,* "वही चलेगा ..."

*ये सुनकर ट्रस्टी चौक गया और कहा*, "साहेब तुमने अनपढ़ होकर भी इतनी तरक्की की, यदि पढे लिखे होते तो कहाँ होते ...!!!"

तो वह सेठ हँसते हुए बोला,
*"भाई, मैं पढ़ा लिखा होता तो बस मन्दिर में घण्टा बजा रहा होता"*

*सारांश:*
कार्य कोई भी हो, परिस्थिति कैसी भी हो, तुम्हारी *काबिलियत* तुम्हारी  *भावनाओ* पर निर्भर करती है ।
भावनायें *शुद्ध* होगी तो  *ईश्वर* और *सुंदर भविष्य* पक्का तुम्हारा साथ देगा ।

----------


## garima

मित्रता
एक भंवरे की मित्रता एक गोबरी (गोबर में रहने वाले) कीड़े से थी ! एक दिन कीड़े ने भंवरे से कहा- भाई तुम मेरे सबसे अच्छे मित्र हो, इसलिये मेरे यहाँ भोजन पर आओ!*

*भंवरा भोजन खाने पहुँचा! अब भंवरे ने कीड़े को अपने यहां आने का निमंत्रन दिया कि तुम कल मेरे यहाँ आओ!*

*अगले दिन कीड़ा भंवरे के यहाँ पहुँचा! भंवरे ने कीड़े को उठा कर गुलाब के फूल में बिठा दिया! कीड़े ने परागरस पिया! मित्र का धन्यवाद कर ही रहा था कि पास के मंदिर का पुजारी आया और फूल तोड़ कर ले गया और बिहारी जी के चरणों में चढा दिया! कीड़े को ठाकुर जी के दर्शन हुये! चरणों में बैठने का सौभाग्य भी मिला! संध्या में पुजारी ने सारे फूल इक्कठा किये और गंगा जी में छोड़ दिए! कीड़ा अपने भाग्य पर हैरान था! इतने में भंवरा उड़ता हुआ कीड़े के पास आया, पूछा-मित्र! क्या हाल है? कीड़े ने कहा-भाई! जन्म-जन्म के पापों से मुक्ति हो गयी! ये सब अच्छी संगत का फल है!*
   *संगत से गुण ऊपजे, संगत से गुण जाए*
   *लोहा लगा जहाज में ,  पानी में उतराय!*

*कोई भी नही जानता कि हम इस जीवन के सफ़र में एक दूसरे से क्यों मिलते है,*
*सब के साथ रक्त संबंध नहीं हो सकते परन्तु ईश्वर हमें कुछ लोगों के साथ मिलाकर अद्भुत रिश्तों में बांध देता हैं,हमें उन रिश्तों को हमेशा संजोकर रखना चाहिए।*

----------


## garima

सफल जीवन
एक बेटे ने पिता से पूछा-
पापा.. ये 'सफल जीवन' क्या होता है 

पिता, बेटे को पतंग  उड़ाने ले गए।  
बेटा पिता को ध्यान से पतंग उड़ाते देख रहा था...

थोड़ी देर बाद बेटा बोला-
पापा.. ये धागे की वजह से पतंग अपनी आजादी से और ऊपर की और नहीं जा पा रही है, क्या हम इसे तोड़ दें !!  ये और ऊपर चली जाएगी....
 पिता ने धागा तोड़ दिया ..

पतंग थोड़ा सा और ऊपर गई और उसके बाद लहरा कर नीचे आयी और दूर अनजान जगह पर जा कर गिर गई...

तब पिता ने बेटे को जीवन का दर्शन समझाया...

बेटा.. 
'जिंदगी में हम जिस ऊंचाई पर हैं.. 
हमें अक्सर लगता की कुछ चीजें, जिनसे हम बंधे हैं वे हमें और ऊपर जाने से रोक रही हैं
जैसे :
            -घर-⛪
         -परिवार-
       -अनुशासन-
      -माता-पिता-
       -गुरू-और-
          -समाज-
और हम उनसे आजाद होना चाहते हैं...

वास्तव में यही वो धागे होते हैं जो हमें उस ऊंचाई पर बना के रखते हैं..

'इन धागों के बिना हम एक बार तो ऊपर जायेंगे परन्तु बाद में हमारा वो ही हश्र होगा जो बिन धागे की पतंग का हुआ...'

"अतः जीवन में यदि तुम ऊंचाइयों पर बने रहना चाहते हो तो, कभी भी इन धागों से रिश्ता मत तोड़ना.."

"धागे और पतंग जैसे जुड़ाव के सफल संतुलन से मिली हुई ऊंचाई को ही 'सफल जीवन' कहते हैं.."

----------


## sanjaychatu

> सफल जीवन
> एक बेटे ने पिता से पूछा-
> पापा.. ये 'सफल जीवन' क्या होता है 
> 
> पिता, बेटे को पतंग  उड़ाने ले गए।  
> बेटा पिता को ध्यान से पतंग उड़ाते देख रहा था...
> 
> थोड़ी देर बाद बेटा बोला-
> पापा.. ये धागे की वजह से पतंग अपनी आजादी से और ऊपर की और नहीं जा पा रही है, क्या हम इसे तोड़ दें !!  ये और ऊपर चली जाएगी....
> ...


superb ,,,,, 
satyawachan ,,,,,

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद महाराज

----------


## sanjaychatu

> धन्यवाद महाराज


जीती रहो बेटा ,,, ऐसी ही अच्छी कहानिया पोस्ट करती रहो

----------


## garima

> जीती रहो बेटा ,,, ऐसी ही अच्छी कहानिया पोस्ट करती रहो


Hmmm
 :Chuncky:

----------


## garima

*भावनाएं*

     *काम,क्रोध,लोभ,मोह,*
*ईर्ष्या,प्रेम,अहं का र आदि सभी भावनाएं एक साथ एक द्वीप पर रहतीे थी।* 
           *एक दिन समुद्र में एक तूफान आया और द्वीप डूबने लगा।* 
            *हर भावना डर ​​गई और अपने अपने बचाव का  रास्ता ढूंढने लगी।*
            *लेकिन प्रेम ने सभी को बचाने के लिए एक नाव बनायी।*
           *सभी भावनाओं ने प्रेम का आभार जताते हुए शीघ्रातिशीघ्र नाव में बैठने का प्रयास किया।*
            *प्रेम ने अपनी मीठी नज़र से सभी को देखा कोई छूट न जाये।*
            *सभी भावनाएँ तो नाव मे सवार थी लेकिन अहंकार कहीं नज़र नहीं आया।*
             *प्रेम ने खोजा तो पाया कि, अहंकार  नीचे ही था ... !*
            *नीचे जाकर प्रेम ने अहंकार को ऊपर लाने की  बहुत कोशिश की,लेकिन अहंकार नहीं माना।*
            *ऊपर सभी भावनाएं प्रेम को पुकार रहीं थी,"जल्दी आओ प्रेम!तूफान तेज़ हो रहा है,यह द्वीप तो निश्चय ही डूबेगा और इसके साथ साथ हम सभी की भी यंही जलसमाधि बन जाएगी।प्लीज़ जल्दी करो"*
            *"अरे! अहंकार को लाने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ यदि तूफान तेज़ हो जाय तो तुम सभी निकल लेना।मैं तो अहंकार को लेकर ही निकलूँगा।" प्रेम ने नीचे से ही जवाब दिया और फिर से अहंकार को मनाने की कोशिश करने लगा।*
            *लेकिन अहंकार कब मानने वाला था यहां तक कि वह अपनी जगह से  हिला ही नहीं।*
         *अब सभी भावनाओं ने एक बार फिर प्रेम को समझाया कि अहंकार को जाने दो क्योंकि वह सदा से जिद्दी रहा है।*
          *लेकिन प्रेम ने आशा जताई,बोला, "मैं अहंकार को समझाकर राजी कर लूंगा तभी आऊगा......."*
        *तभी अचानक तूफान तेज हो गया और नाव आगे बढ़ गई।*
         *अन्य सभी भावनाएं  तो जीवित रह गईं,*
  *लेकिन........*
          *अन्त में उस अहंकार के कारण  प्रेम मर गया !!*
          *अहंकार के चलते हमेशा प्रेम का ही  अंत होता है।*
          अहंकार का त्याग करते हुए प्रेम को अपने से जुदा न होने दें।*

----------


## garima

एक गलती:--

जब आप एक-एक भिंडी को प्यार से धोते पोंछते हुये फिर काटते है।

अचानक एक भिंडी के ऊपरी हिस्से में छेद दिख गया, सोचा भिंडी खराब हो गई।

वह फेंक देगी लेकिन नहीं, उसने ऊपर से थोड़ा काटा, कटे हुये हिस्से को फेंक दिया। 

फिर ध्यान से बची भिंडी को देखा, शायद कुछ और हिस्सा खराब था, उसने थोड़ा और काटा और फेंक दिया फिर तसल्ली की, बाक़ी भिंडी ठीक है कि नहीं।

तसल्ली होने पर काट के सब्ज़ी बनाने के लिये रखी भिंडी में मिला दिया।

वाह क्या बात है, पच्चीस पैसे की भिंडी को भी हम कितने ख्याल से।

ध्यान से सुधारते हैं, प्यार से काटते हैं, जितना हिस्सा सड़ा है उतना ही काट के अलग करते हैं, बाक़ी अच्छे हिस्से को स्वीकार कर लेते हैं। ये तो क़ाबिले तारीफ है।

लेकिन अफसोस। इंसानों के लिये इतना कठोर हो जाते हैं एक ग़लती दिखी नहीं कि उसके पूरे व्यक्तित्व को काट के फेंक देते हैं।

उसके सालों के अच्छे कार्यों को दरकिनार कर देते हैं।

महज अपने ईगो को संतुष्ट करने के लिए उससे हर नाता तोड़ देते हैं।

क्या पच्चीस पैसे की एक भिंडी से भी गई गुजरी हो गया है इंसानो के रिश्ते।

विचार करें।

----------


## garima

????बिदाई के चावल????

 बेटियाँ चावल उछाल
बिना पलटे,
महावर लगे कदमों से विदा हो जाती हैं ।

छोड़ जाती है बुक शेल्फ में,
कवर पर अपना नाम लिखी किताबें ।

दीवार पर टंगी खूबसूरत आइल पेंटिंग के एक कोने पर लिखा अपना नाम ।

खामोशी से नर्म एहसासों की निशानियां,
छोड़ जाती है ......
बेटियाँ विदा हो जाती हैं ।

रसोई में नए फैशन की क्राकरी खरीद,
अपने पसंद की सलीके से बैठक सजा,
अलमारियों में आउट डेटेड ड्रेस छोड़,
तमाम नयी खरीदादारी सूटकेस में ले,
मन आँगन की तुलसी में दबा जाती हैं ...
बेटियाँ विदा हो जाती हैं।

सूने सूने कमरों में उनका स्पर्श,
पूजा घर की रंगोली में उंगलियों की महक,
बिरहन दीवारों पर बचपन की निशानियाँ,
घर आँगन पनीली आँखों में भर,
महावर लगे पैरों से दहलीज़ लांघ जाती है....

बेटियाँ चावल उछाल विदा हो जाती हैं ।

एल्बम में अपनी मुस्कुराती तस्वीरें ,
कुछ धूल लगे मैडल और कप ,
आँगन में गेंदे की क्यारियाँ उसकी निशानी,
गुड़ियों को पहनाकर एक साड़ी पुरानी,
उदास खिलौने आले में औंधे मुँह लुढ़के,
घर भर में वीरानी घोल जाती हैं ....

बेटियाँ चावल उछाल विदा हो जाती हैं।

टी वी पर शादी की सी डी देखते देखते,
पापा हट जाते जब जब विदाई आती है।
सारा बचपन अपने तकिये के अंदर दबा,
जिम्मेदारी की चुनर ओढ़ चली जाती हैं ।

बेटियाँ चावल उछाल बिना पलटे विदा हो जाती हैं ।

......बस यही एक ऐसा पौधा है ..जो बीस पच्चीस  साल का होकर भी दूसरे आंगन  मे जा के फिर उस आंगन  का होकर  खुशबू , छांव , फल , सकून और हरियाली देता है ...ये तुलसी से कम योग्य नहीं .....ये भी पूजने योग्य है .......!!

----------


## garima

सुविख्यात लेखिका अमृता प्रितम जी ने *मायके* पर क्या खूब लिखा है:
आज उनकी पुण्यतिथि पर शत शत नमन
--------------------------------
*रिश्ते पुराने होते हैं* 
*पर "मायका" पुराना नही होता* 

*जब भी जाओ.....*
*अलाय बलायें टल जाये* 
*यह दुआयें मांगी जाती हैं* 

*यहां वहां बचपन के कतरे बिखरे होते है* 
*कही हंसी कही खुशी कही आंसू सिमटे होते हैं* 

*बचपन का गिलास....कटोरी ....*
*खाने का स्वाद बढ़ा देते हैं* 
*अलबम की तस्वीरें* 
*कई किस्से याद दिला देते हैं* 

*सामान कितना भी समेटू* 
*कुछ ना कुछ छूट जाता है* 
*सब ध्यान से रख लेना* 
*हिदायत पिता की..*
*कैसे कहूं सामान तो  नही* 
*पर दिल का एक हिस्सा यही छूट जाता है* 

*आते वक्त माँ, आँचल मेवों से भर देती हैं* 
*खुश रहना कह कर अपने आँचल मे भर लेती  है ....*

*आ जाती हूं मुस्करा कर मैं भी* 
*कुछ ना कुछ छोड कर अपना*

*रिश्ते पुराने होते हैं* 
*जाने क्योँ मायका पुराना* *नही होता* 
*उस  देहरी को छोडना हर बार ....आसान नही होता।*

- अमृता प्रीतम

----------


## garima

✍????  *नालायक* 

देर रात अचानक ही पिता जी की तबियत बिगड़ गयी। 
आहट पाते ही उनका नालायक बेटा उनके सामने था।
माँ ड्राईवर बुलाने की बात कह रही थी, पर उसने सोचा अब इतनी रात को इतना जल्दी ड्राईवर कहाँ आ पायेगा ?????

यह कहते हुये उसने सहज जिद और अपने मजबूत कंधो के सहारे बाऊजी को कार में बिठाया और तेज़ी से हॉस्पिटल की ओर भागा।

बाउजी दर्द से कराहने के साथ ही उसे डांट भी रहे थे 

"धीरे चला नालायक, एक काम जो इससे ठीक से हो जाए।"

नालायक बोला
"आप ज्यादा बातें ना करें बाउजी, बस तेज़ साँसें लेते रहिये, हम हॉस्पिटल पहुँचने वाले हैं।"

 अस्पताल पहुँचकर उन्हे डाक्टरों की निगरानी में सौंप,वो बाहर चहलकदमी करने लगा

, बचपन से आज तक अपने लिये वो नालायक ही सुनते आया था।
उसने भी कहीं न कहीं अपने मन में यह स्वीकार कर लिया था की उसका नाम ही शायद नालायक ही हैं ।

 तभी तो स्कूल के समय से ही घर के लगभग सब लोग कहते थे की नालायक फिर से फेल हो गया। 

नालायक को अपने यहाँ कोई चपरासी भी ना रखे।

 कोई बेवकूफ ही इस नालायक को अपनी बेटी देगा। 

शादी होने के बाद भी वक्त बेवक्त सब कहते रहते हैं की इस
बेचारी के भाग्य फूटें थे जो इस नालायक के पल्ले पड़ गयी।

 हाँ बस एक माँ ही हैं जिसने उसके असल नाम को अब तक जीवित रखा है, पर आज अगर उसके बाउजी को कुछ हो गया तो शायद वे भी..

इस ख़याल के आते ही उसकी आँखे छलक गयी और वो उनके लिये हॉस्पिटल में बने एक मंदिर में प्रार्थना में डूब गया। प्रार्थना में शक्ति थी या समस्या मामूली, डाक्टरों ने सुबह सुबह ही बाऊजी को घर जाने की अनुमति दे दी।

घर लौटकर उनके कमरे में छोड़ते हुये बाऊजी एक बार फिर चीखें,

"छोड़ नालायक ! तुझे तो लगा होगा कि बूढ़ा अब लौटेगा ही नहीं।"

उदास वो उस कमरे से निकला, तो माँ  से अब रहा नहीं गया, "इतना सब तो करता है, बावजूद इसके आपके लिये वो नालायक ही है ???

विवेक और विशाल दोनो अभी तक सोये हुए हैं उन्हें तो अंदाजा तक नही हैं की रात को क्या हुआ होगा .....बहुओं ने भी शायद उन्हें बताना उचित नही समझा होगा ।

यह बिना आवाज दिये आ गया और किसी को भी परेशान नही किया 

भगवान न करे कल को कुछ अनहोनी हो जाती तो ?????

और आप हैं की ????

उसे शर्मिंदा करने और डांटने का एक भी मौका नही छोड़ते ।

कहते कहते माँ रोने लगी थी 

इस बार बाऊजी ने आश्चर्य भरी नजरों से उनकी ओर देखा और फिर नज़रें नीची करली

माँ रोते रोते बोल रही थी
अरे, क्या कमी है हमारे  बेटे में ?????

हाँ मानती हूँ पढाई में थोङा कमजोर था ....
तो क्या ????
क्या सभी होशियार ही होते हैं ??

 वो अपना परिवार, हम दोनों को, घर-मकान, पुश्तैनी कारोबार, रिश्तेदार और रिश्तेदारी सब कुछ तो बखूबी सम्भाल रहा है

 जबकि  बाकी दोनों जिन्हें आप लायक समझते हैं वो बेटे सिर्फ अपने बीबी और बच्चों के अलावा ज्यादा से ज्यादा अपने ससुराल का ध्यान रखते हैं ।

कभी पुछा आपसे की आपकी तबियत कैसी हैं ??????

और आप हैं की ....

बाऊजी बोले सरला तुम भी मेरी भावना नही समझ पाई ????

मेरे शब्द ही पकङे न ??

क्या तुझे भी यहीं लगता हैं की इतना सब के होने बाद भी  इसे बेटा कह के नहीं बुला पाने का, गले से नहीं लगा पाने का दुःख तो मुझे नही हैं ????

क्या मेरा दिल पत्थर का हैं ??????

हाँ सरला सच कहूँ दुःख तो मुझे भी होता ही है, पर उससे भी अधिक डर लगता है कि कहीं ये भी उनकी ही तरह *लायक* ना बन जाये।

इसलिए मैं इसे इसकी पूर्णताः का अहसास इसे अपने जीते जी तो कभी नही होने दूगाँ ....

माँ चौंक गई .....

ये क्या कह रहे हैं आप ???

हाँ सरला ...यहीं सच हैं 

अब तुम चाहो तो इसे मेरा स्वार्थ ही कह लो। "कहते हुये उन्होंने रोते हुए नजरे नीची किये हुए अपने हाथ माँ की तरफ जोड़ दिये जिसे माँ ने झट से अपनी हथेलियों में भर लिया।

और कहा अरे ...अरे ये आप क्या कर रहे हैं 
मुझे क्यो पाप का भागी बना रहे हैं ।
मेरी ही गलती हैं मैं आपको इतने वर्षों में भी पूरी तरह नही समझ पाई ......

और दूसरी ओर दरवाज़े पर वह नालायक खड़ा खङा यह सारी बातचीत सुन रहा था वो भी आंसुओं में तरबतर हो गया था। 

उसके मन में आया की दौड़ कर अपने बाऊजी के गले से लग जाये पर ऐसा करते ही उसके बाऊजी झेंप जाते,
यह सोच कर वो अपने कमरे की ओर दौड़ गया।

कमरे तक पहुँचा भी नही था की बाऊजी की आवाज कानों में पङी..

अरे नालायक .....वो दवाईयाँ कहा रख दी 
गाड़ी में ही छोड़ दी क्या ??????

कितना भी समझा दो इससे एक काम भी ठीक से नही होता ....

नालायक झट पट आँसू पौछते हुये गाड़ी से दवाईयाँ निकाल कर बाऊजी के कमरे की तरफ दौङ गया ।

सोशल मीडिया पर बिना लेखक के नाम से मिली इस कहानी के अज्ञात लेखक को आभार सहित ...

----------


## superidiotonline

> ✍????  *नालायक* 
> 
> सोशल मीडिया पर बिना लेखक के नाम से मिली इस कहानी के अज्ञात लेखक को आभार सहित ...


अरे, ये कहानी मैंने ही लिखी थी। बस अपना नाम डालना भूल गया था।



 ख़बरदार जो किसी ने बेनाम कहानी समझकर चुराकर फ़िल्म बनाने की कोशिश की! हम ईंट से पत्थर बजा देंगे!

----------


## garima

अच्छा हुआ बता दिया 
बहुत अच्छी कहानी लिखते हो आप।
आगे भी लिखते रहे 
धन्यवाद

----------


## garima

सरदार जी की 'कंजकें'


मुहल्ले की औरतें कंजक पूजन के लिए तैयार थी,
मिली नहीं कोई लड़की, उन्होंने हार अपनी मान ली !

फिर किसी ने बताया, अपने मोहल्ले के है बाहर जी,
बारह बेटियों का बाप, है सरदार जी !

सुन कर उसकी बात, हँस कर मैंने यह कह दिया,
बेटे के चक्कर में सरदार, बेटियां बारह कर के बैठ गया !

पड़ोसियों को साथ लेकर, जा पहुँचा उसके घर पे,
सत श्री अकाल कहा, मैंने प्रणाम उसे कर के !

कंजक पूजन के लिए आपकी बेटियां घर लेकर जानी है,
आपकी पत्नी ने कंजके बिठा ली, या बिठानी है ?

सुन के मेरी बात बोला, आपको कोई गलतफहमी हुई है,
किसकी पत्नी जी ? मेरी तो अभी शादी भी नहीं हुई है !

सुन के उसकी बात, मैं तो चकरा गया,
बातों-बातों में वो मुझे क्या-क्या बता गया !

मत पूछो इनके बारे में, जो बातें मैंने छुपाई है,
क्या बताऊँ आपको, कि मैंने कहाँ-कहाँ से उठाई हैं !

माँ-बाप इनके हैवानियत की हदें सब तोड़ गए,
मन्दिर, मस्ज़िद और कई हस्पतालों में थे छोड़ गए !

बड़े-बड़े दरिंदे है, अपने इस जहान में,
यह जो दो छोटियां है, मिली थी मुझेे कूड़ेदान में !

इसका बाप कितना निर्दयी होगा, जिसे दया ना आई नन्ही सी जान पे,
हम मुर्दों को लेकर जाते हैं, वो जिन्दा ही छोड़ गया इसे श्मशान में !

यह जो बड़ी प्यारी सी है, थोड़ा लंगड़ा के चल रही है,
मैंने देखा के तलाब के पास एक गाड़ी खड़ी थी !

बैग फेंक कर भगा ली गाड़ी, जैसे उसे जल्दी बड़ी थी,
शायद उसके पीछे कोई बड़ी आफ़त पड़ी थी !

बैग था आकर्षित, मैंने लालच में उठाया था,
देखा जब खोल के, आंसू रोक नहीं पाया था !

जबरन बैग में डालने के लिए, उसने पैर इसके मोड़ दिये थे,
शायद उसे पता नहीं चला, कि उसने कब पैर इसके तोड़ दिये थे !

सात साल हो गए इस बात को, ये दिल पे लगा कर बैठी है,
बस गुमसुम सी रहती हैं, दर्द सीने में छुपा कर बैठी है !

सुन के बात सरदार जी की, सामने आया सब पाप था,
लड़की के सामने जो खड़ा था कोई और नहीं, वो उसका बाप था !

देखा जब पडोसियों के तरफ़, उनके चेहरे के रंग बताते थे,
वो भी किसी ना किसी लड़की के, मुझे माँ-बाप नजर आते थे !

दिल पे पत्थर रख कर, लड़कियों को घर लेकर आ गया,
बारी-बारी से सब को हमने पूजा के लिए बिठा दिया !

जिन हाथों ने अपने हाथ से, तोड़े थे जो पैर जी,
टूटे हुए पैरों को छू कर, मांग रहे थे ख़ैर जी !

क्यों लोग खुद की बेटी मार कर, दूसरों की पूजना चाहते हैं ?
कुछ लोग कंजक पूजन ऐसे ही मनाते हैं

----------

